# Official 2016 ILLINOIS HUNTING thread



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Calling all Illinoian's and out of staters that are making a trip to the Land of Lincoln in 2016. 
Every year we bring our stories to this thread and enjoy getting to know each other a little better. 
How's your pre-season preparation going, stand's all up? What have you guys seen on trail camera? 
Let's get this thing rocking!!!!!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Finishing up the food plots right now . It's coming fast it will be here soon ! The cameras are showing some really good numbers and some really nice bucks this year , can't wait !


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Shelling corn around Springfield. Saw a small roadkill buck yesterday with half of it's velvet left. Won't be long now.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

scouted yesterday wanted to hang a stand on some public land just to makes sure if fit in the tree perfect....walked and carried my stand and sticks for 2 1/2 hours ..I sprayed up with almost a whole can of deep woods off..sprayed everything but my face
yep I was attacked by tiger misquetios and regular ones they bit all around my eyes forehead ears and elbows, was walking in water over my knees nothing but poison oak everywhere...my face and temples are all lumped up I look crazy..I did kick up a 
monster buck from his bed in the thistles ..but never did get to hang the stand in the tree I wanted to...I got whooped on


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Finally starting to see some good deer on a property I have permission to hunt. Been passing does and taking limited bucks the last 5 years. Have 4 shooters at or around 140 this year. One in particular is a 6 year old buck I call towers. Only one photo of him this year, but found his left side last year. 73 inches as a 4 point side. He is in the decline this year and would love to take him if I see him. Will also be hunting public land a lot close to home as I have a newborn and have to keep the wife happy.


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

Corn is coming out starting this week.

Beans will be left on my lease.

All stands trimmed , relocated and checked.

Cams running and not checking for awhile.

Tick ,tick, tick .......


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

I have two very nice ones on camera. It's on public land, but I will see what I can do. I'd say one will be pushing 145-150 and the other 130-140ish. For public land that's pretty nice in my opinion 

The corn is coming out, fast. There's probably close to 500 or more acres cut around my area already.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow we are a month plus off from corn coming out down here in south eastern IL. Some beans are getting close. Deer numbers are up by my cameras. They closed late antlerless only season here last year and remains closed this year in my county. That is a good thing. 5 good bucks above 140 on cam so far. Have not seen my 2 biggest so far. Patterns will change as soon as they shed just like every year before. I am ready!


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

I am getting ready too. Shooting everyday to tone my muscles. My equipment is all set. Just need October to get here so I can start climbing trees.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

All stand work is done as of today. 

Just got the cameras out last weekend... won't check them until OCT.

New ghillie suit arrives in the mail tomorrow!!! I'm pumped to get that thing out and start messing w/ it (trimming and losing scent)

I'm holding out for a MONSTER this year... which likely means tag soup.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Everything's ready to go. Staying out of my spots until its time to hunt. Time is going by so slow. I will be in Saline County like always. May wonder over into Williamson county also. Been seeing lots of does out in the beans in the evening.


----------



## cstone4985 (Feb 15, 2013)

Walked the public land I'll be hunting. Didn't see anything but wow sign was everywhere in one zone. Staying out till the season comes. Picked out a few trees to hunt out of the saddle. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Oddly 2 weeks of cameras and not 1 shooter. I know theres at least 1 by his tracks. Normally there is 2-3 shooters on camera every year. Also not seeing the does in the numbers I usually do. But either way I and the kids will still be huntin and thats good enough!!


----------



## Stick One (Oct 25, 2009)

Stands hung, and limbs trimmed...lets just hope they are in the right spots. Lol. Saw 2 big shooters on the side of the road one night. Have one good one on a trail camera. Everyone I have talked with says the numbers of good bucks is up this year. Time will tell...


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Tim Wells has lost some fine bucks the last 2 weeks to EHD! Keep your eyes and noses open!

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't found any dead in the creeks this year around me. knock on wood.


----------



## websterda44 (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking forward to hitting the family farm this year in central illinois.
Just moved to se kansas and not sure what to expect here. Several mature bucks showing up there- a week in November is sounding good.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

We're still weeks away from any crops coming out in Eastern Illinois. Lots of corn in my area so deer sightings are still low. These cool nights are really getting me excited though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Any one know what county the wells farm is in?


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I will be in the SW corner of Ill this season. Saw a few really nice bucks last year but didnt get to draw the string. Plan on being ther from the 4th - 17th Nov. I just hope the weather will cool off as last year was pretty warm and deer didnt move well where I was at. Had a great time and enjoyed meeting alot of your fellow Illinios residence. Great folks all the way around.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> Any one know what county the wells farm is in?


Fulton. His farm borders the farm I'm hunting this year. My good friend is the owner. Don't recognize with of the bucks he posted.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Whaack said:


> Fulton. His farm borders the farm I'm hunting this year. My good friend is the owner. Don't recognize with of the bucks he posted.


Too close for comfort god I hope it's isolated


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya im just down the road a couple miles. I guess next weekend i should take a walk through the creeks. We had a slew of 2 and 3 year olds last year and was thinking it would be a great season but so far cameras just arent showing them. Hopefully once the corns out I'll have a better idea...and hopefully I find nd none dead. 
I can't believe with the moisture we've had that EHD would be an issue this year. Craps getting OLD. 
Looks like I'll be letting the kids put 1 in the freezer and I'll be holding out for 1 or none again this year.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I'm sure the kool aid drinkers are still going to pound the crap out of the does again. This state I tell ya


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

With out a doubt. I have a close friend that doesn't see it. But he only spends gun season in thw woods so he just doesn't know. Drives me nuts. I hunt next to a freakin refuge so to speak and when i see many less deer inside that place, its pretty telling of what's going on around the outer edge where tbey just slaughter them. I think I'll stop calling it deer season as doe season is more appropriate.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a real bummer. Hopefully it's not wide spread and you guys have some good deer still around. Man with all this rain I would have thought there would be less EHD but mainly I'm too focused on my property in NW IL. Well good luck to all.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Guess we'll see how it shakes out over the next few weeks with EHD. Except for the one celebrity hunter, I haven't heard a single report of any other EHD-suspected deer deaths in IL. I like to think I'm fairly in tune with hunters all over the state. No doubt that it can be VERY confined in certain areas, though... so it's not out of the question that specific properties could see some any given year. It doesn't take a "drought" to trigger it, although that's what led to widespread disease in years like 2007, 2012, and 2013. You just need areas with very shallow muddy water that give the midges a place to congregate right now when EHD tends to occur. This can also be caused by water that's been abnormally high all summer long, and is just now starting to recede and leave behind this kind of environment.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Hope your KC. Probably are. I suee next round of pics shows something to go after.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonbl (Sep 28, 2009)

We are getting some nice shooters on the cams. I am really excited this year as it looks like the herd is making a come back (in size and numbers) The past few years have been slim. Our herd was devastated from the EHD outbreak a few years ago. We lost about 70-80% of the deer, including one that was pushing 200 or better.

We have a farmer that looks after our land and he has not mentioned any concerns about EHD this year. Hopefully it stays that way. Sorry to see some other posts about it. I feel for you guys.

Looking forward to November!!


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Got a few shooters on cameras about a month ago but checking about 12 cameras this weekend so hoping to get a few good ones on cameras. The bigger bucks seem to make more of an appearance towards the middle to late September and on.

Saw the pics from Tim Wells too. We hunt a few miles away and weren't hit by EHD at all. It really is something that is feast or famine. I'm hoping for a early freeze to hopefully kill any midges in the area. Fulton seemed to recover pretty well by the look of the lockers last year on gun season.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Got pics texted to me from my buddy about a week ago and we are polluted with coyotes they multiply faster than rabbits.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like they are already plowing fields around here too.

Soon as the combines leave they are bringing in tractors to plow..


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

Burtle said:


> Looks like they are already plowing fields around here too.
> 
> Soon as the combines leave they are bringing in tractors to plow..


What county are you in, Burtle?


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Hunting in Western Illinois. Is the corn already coming out in that area? I won't be up until late Oct to hang a few stands and hunt for 7-8 days in Nov


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ive only seen one field coming out. That was southern tip Peoria county. My farmer said he was starting the 12th...weather permitting.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Illinois needs to put a moratorium on doe tags for 2 years. You would then have one of the best states around, deer numbers would be up, you would have more young bucks, so many that even if people decided to shoot 1.5 and 2.5 year old bucks there would be many more making maturity. I'd love to see a state do this. Deer multiply quickly. Even if the state designated certain sections or counties as trophy units i think the results would be stunning.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Illinois DNR has no intention of raising the deer herd anywhere. Even when their own data suggests that the deer herd in some areas is far below agreed-upon population levels, they will not do much to help it... except for taking counties out of the late antlerless-only season and cutting firearm permits (previously unsold permits in many cases).


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I would have thought that IL hunters would have realized by now that our herd has been shrinking but so many just keep on killing as many as they can. Same story year after year. Then there's QDM. Pfff. Please.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

I guess I can join in on this thread , although I'm a non resident . Hope I'm welcome


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Heck ya. Just don't kill all the does lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm going to a place with a 140 min rule, so I'm forced to go big , or pay the price , which I'm not paying . I have a doe tag too, but not sure if I will take one or not. I don't need the meat


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh im kiddin anyway. If we all choose to take a doe and the odds are we all wont all take a doe....things would be ok. Its the take 2,3,4 doe guys that i don't like. And maybe there are a few exceptions to this...as there are a few that are truly relying on several deer a year for meat. 
I digress and back to the subject...
I hope we get some good weather for opener and rut. It was too dang hot last year November 4-12!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

All of our plots are in and looking great. Stands are hung, I just switched all the cameras onto scrapes and our man-made horizontal rubs. We have a really nice crop of mature deer this year spread out over our farms. Should be a good year. Good luck to you all.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Dextee said:


> Oh im kiddin anyway. If we all choose to take a doe and the odds are we all wont all take a doe....things would be ok. Its the take 2,3,4 doe guys that i don't like. And maybe there are a few exceptions to this...as there are a few that are truly relying on several deer a year for meat.
> I digress and back to the subject...
> I hope we get some good weather for opener and rut. It was too dang hot last year November 4-12!!
> 
> ...


Public land management spot I got this year awards extra lottery points for every 2 does killed. Makes it hard to pass does. They also say they need to keep Doe kill numbers high because that is what they got the program founded on, and want to show that it is working. Bring in bow hunters for a small tax and keep the sharpshooters out, also gives me a place close to home to hunt. Going to be hard to pass on does, especially since I lost my freezer last year in february and have been without venison for way to long.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

here in ct the numbers you can kill is absolutely ridiculous. we can get 6 deer alone with the bow in my zone, 6 doe's if we want, or 3 buck 3 doe. thats not counting rifle, or muzzle loader, land owner tags, and everything else. i figured it out one time if you had all the options, you could kill 14 deer without applying for replacement land owner tags. back in the late 90searly 00s we had a herd to sustain this type of killing. deer were everywhere. but after 15+ years things have slowed way down, yet the state still allows it. i know guys who kill more deer then squirrels and could give a hoot about conserving them. just wanna fill my freezer they say, in there 450,000 house. i have never met one person who NEEDED to hunt to provide for themselves. the online tag system we have is a joke. print your tags, while having no check stations anymore, meaning if you get it home without being checked by a game warden in the field, you can go right back out again . i know guys who trophy hunt this way. they shoot spikes and 4 pointers along with doe's with a rifle using archery tags so they can still kill, and wait for the big one at the same time. im sick of trying to argue my point to people here. everyone still thinks its like it used to be


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

kevinfoerster said:


> Illinois needs to put a moratorium on doe tags for 2 years. You would then have one of the best states around, deer numbers would be up, you would have more young bucks, so many that even if people decided to shoot 1.5 and 2.5 year old bucks there would be many more making maturity. I'd love to see a state do this. Deer multiply quickly. Even if the state designated certain sections or counties as trophy units i think the results would be stunning.


I would be willing to take a year off hunting and let the population return. I really wish they would limit tags, like the questionnaire asked a few years back.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

ggrue said:


> I would be willing to take a year off hunting and let the population return. I really wish they would limit tags, like the questionnaire asked a few years back.


i wish they would do the same here


----------



## sethfymf (Nov 20, 2008)

I emailed dnr I live in wabash county it's sad deer numbers are horrible I told dnr something needs to be done they say they are limiting gun doe tags buy it needs to be more like 1 buck 1 doe for 5 years so they can come back just my opinion or no hunting for a couple years but our money hungry state won't let that happen.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Numbers seems to be good around home here in Shelby co. but it is all private land and people use common sense.
If you feel like the numbers are down and you won't see a buck until the rut get youself a foxpro and a centerfire rifle and call up ol wily. I am about the point I think that is as much fun and when it works it is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Central Illinois some of the corn fields are getting dry, but I haven't seen anyone harvesting yet. We've had lots of rain and I none of my fellow hunters have reported cases of EHD hitting their areas hard, in fact none have reported dead deer (and they're checking cameras every 3 to 4 weeks).

Numbers seem up around here, and even though we're still down over 20% from the 2005/2006 season, I wouldn't expect to see any changes. Last year the harvest was up 6.5% from the previous year and Illinois still does not have a budget, so I imagine we're at the low end of the priority scale.

Here are some harvest reporting numbers if you're interested:
https://www.dnr.illinois.gov/hunting/deer/Pages/AnnualDeerHarvestReports.aspx


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this year, like any other. 
I'm really looking forward to some cooler temps. Im tired of running my darn AC, but its been miserable. 
Bow is tuned and shot groups are tight. 
Always more work to do on stands. 
Always new permission to seek. 
I wish I had more property to hunt, but very thankful for the permission I have. 
Hunting Kane and Bureau mostly.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

tdp51 said:


> I'm looking forward to this year, like any other.
> I'm really looking forward to some cooler temps. Im tired of running my darn AC, but its been miserable.
> Bow is tuned and shot groups are tight.
> Always more work to do on stands.
> ...


Where abouts in Kane are you hunting?


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

Just a note to all that I'm doing a blind auction for a 2 day bowhunt at my Fulton county farm (near Peoria/Ellisville). Travel trailer, UTV and stands are on-site for use/accommodations. 110 acres consisting of tree tops (recently logged), switchgrass, thick soybean plots, cereal grains, brassicas, oaks, and many acres gone fallow. I've spent a lot of time/money on this stuff!

100% of the proceeds is going to a benefit I'm organizing for a friend sick with cancer. There is a thread in 'sharing and caring' for more info. Feel free to contact me with a bid.

Good luck to all this year.


----------



## bulldawg22 (Oct 19, 2015)

tdp51 said:


> I'm looking forward to this year, like any other.
> I'm really looking forward to some cooler temps. Im tired of running my darn AC, but its been miserable.
> Bow is tuned and shot groups are tight.
> Always more work to do on stands.
> ...


Where at in Bureau do you hunt? I hunt land near Sheffield, I have had permission from a land owner for a few years now. Like you I wish I had more land to hunt, but I am extremely thankful to have the permission to hunt the land otherwise things would be much more difficult.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

This is the first year we actually are planning on taking does because we just have too many. We're on private surrounded by a lot of private and everyone is somewhat selective about harvesting. We have more does and young bucks than we have seen in a while, we really need to take some off to get the bucks on there feet moving to find more does during the rut. I know we are lucky but we do have a lot of deer. 

Seems like a little EHD has shown its ugly head. I've heard of 4 direct reports in Fulton County but it looks like they got a good amount of rain last night so that should help. Now I just need the crops taken out sometime in early to Mid October. In Nebraska last weekend when I was there, they were already started a few fields.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Finally started getting the Hoyt dialed in to 60. Can't wait for the opener. I'm hoping to catch up with a long beard at least


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

The rain we got today in So IL is sure going to help my turnip plot. Hopefully it starts to cool Down within the next 3 weeks.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Finally started getting the Hoyt dialed in to 60. Can't wait for the opener. I'm hoping to catch up with a long beard at least


good shootin. i need to get back out to the bag. havent had any time the past 2 weeks


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Same here. Hopefully the H6 gets broke in this year lol. Headin to siloam for opener. Good friends food and fire.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My food plots are top notch this year with all the rain. I am not sure how much I'm gonna hunt my own land until Halloween but the critters should be fat and happy come late season. I burnt myself out staying on top of 5 bows, shooting so much and over doing the tuning etc. the last 5 or so years. I have only had a bow out a hand full of times this year but with this cooler weather coming I think that is about to change. Deer are huge targets and I am hoping that getting away from the over thinking it aspect will help me with settling the pin mental part of the game. All I can think about in the stand is am I going to settle the pin. It scares me to death lol.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

wacker stacker said:


> My food plots are top notch this year with all the rain. I am not sure how much I'm gonna hunt my own land until Halloween but the critters should be fat and happy come late season. I burnt myself out staying on top of 5 bows, shooting so much and over doing the tuning etc. the last 5 or so years. I have only had a bow out a hand full of times this year but with this cooler weather coming I think that is about to change. Deer are huge targets and I am hoping that getting away from the over thinking it aspect will help me with settling the pin mental part of the game. All I can think about in the stand is am I going to settle the pin. It scares me to death lol.


if you can put the bow down for 2 months then pick it up and hit a 6 inch paper plate at 30 yards, i wouldnt stress. i know guys who shoot every single day till their shoulders are sore and have missed a 20 yard chip shot, im one of them . part of me says we never get enough practice, but the other part of me says too much is bad for the mind .


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just bought tickets for Halloween weekend. I have reunion to go to and it just happens to be one of the better weekends (usually) for the season.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

revturbo9967 said:


> if you can put the bow down for 2 months then pick it up and hit a 6 inch paper plate at 30 yards, i wouldnt stress. i know guys who shoot every single day till their shoulders are sore and have missed a 20 yard chip shot, im one of them . part of me says we never get enough practice, but the other part of me says too much is bad for the mind .


Indeed!
Making good shots on critters really has little to do with shooting 2" groups at 30 or 40 yards. It has to with simply making a half way decent controlled and put together shot and taking the extra 2 seconds to settle the dang pin. I actually went into a panic once while in the tree and got on AT and bought up another used Carter Squeeze Me release after loaning mine to a buddy who has the same issue. My Chocolate addiction is too easy to rush the shot with. I have had very good luck with the Squeeze Me. It forces me into a delayed shot that requires pulling through. I can shoot for years and never get jumpy or punch but when you add a deer standing in front of my sight pins the mental game changes especially when you get beyond 25 yards or so. If I can control that momentary initial urge as soon as the pins come across the deer then its gonna be a good shot. The first shot of the year is the always the worst. I think all the coyote calling and working on executing good shots on the shooting stix is helping my mental game. It seems a yote turns into about a 1" target at the moment of truth and the easiest thing on the planet to miss lol. I honestly think getting away from it for a bit will be good for my mental game. Making a bad shot has zero to do with shooting ability, it has to do with controlling the mind and nerves.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

I was walking to my stand once with a new bow, tuned well but I only had it sighted for 20 yards. Rest of the pins were all over the place . it was around 1pm, hot, and buggy. I was not expecting to see anything at all, and about half way to my stand I saw movement about 60 yards in front of me. It was a small buck and it didn’t see me. It just started trotting in my direction . I thought to myself there is no way I’m going to be able to knock and arrow , draw, and hit this animal with how close it already was to me. Well I got an arrow up there and drew back, it came to a semi opening and I gave it a mep. It stopped and I let fly. I never saw the sight. I don’t remember aiming at all. Everything happened in less than 35 seconds from seeing it to releasing an arrow, I never actually saw a pin on this deer. Luckily I wacked him good and he went down about 30 yards from where he was hit. 

Really funny how that one worked out


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

revturbo9967 said:


> I was walking to my stand once with a new bow, tuned well but I only had it sighted for 20 yards. Rest of the pins were all over the place . it was around 1pm, hot, and buggy. I was not expecting to see anything at all, and about half way to my stand I saw movement about 60 yards in front of me. It was a small buck and it didn’t see me. It just started trotting in my direction . I thought to myself there is no way I’m going to be able to knock and arrow , draw, and hit this animal with how close it already was to me. Well I got an arrow up there and drew back, it came to a semi opening and I gave it a mep. It stopped and I let fly. I never saw the sight. I don’t remember aiming at all. Everything happened in less than 35 seconds from seeing it to releasing an arrow, I never actually saw a pin on this deer. Luckily I wacked him good and he went down about 30 yards from where he was hit.
> 
> Really funny how that one worked out


These real life deer shooting situations are hard to practice lol.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

wacker stacker said:


> These real life deer shooting situations are hard to practice lol.


yup. although i do suggest aiming. it helps most of the time LOL


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Any other EHD reports?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I've never planted winter rye so have zero knowledge of its effectiveness. I have one food plot that is gone so I'm thinking of throwing something together last minute but my caretaker is pushing us to do wheat. What would you guys pick at this late in the game?


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

This is my first year with food plots but I know I'm playing winter wheat this next week. There was a few ditches planted with winter wheat last year to control erosion and they were full of deer late season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Wish everyone a safe and enjoyable season. 3 weeks away. Shooting everyday here.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Been working steadily on my property in Crawford county. Built 2 shooting houses, hung 4 ladder stands and 6 tripods. 3 food plots are in the ground as well.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> I've never planted winter rye so have zero knowledge of its effectiveness. I have one food plot that is gone so I'm thinking of throwing something together last minute but my caretaker is pushing us to do wheat. What would you guys pick at this late in the game?


I don't use winter rye anymore. Tried it a few years on two farms and the deer usage was low. Been using an oats/winter wheat combo for several years with excellent results. This year I'm trying an oats/triticale combo just to see if there's a noticeable difference. 

I would recommend a winter wheat/oats combo, it will give you good results throughout the hunting season and beyond.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Im givin an acre of oats and plot topper a try in the beans. Just got em in before the big rains we've had. Hopefully something comes up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

JC-XT said:


> I don't use winter rye anymore. Tried it a few years on two farms and the deer usage was low. Been using an oats/winter wheat combo for several years with excellent results. This year I'm trying an oats/triticale combo just to see if there's a noticeable difference.
> 
> I would recommend a winter wheat/oats combo, it will give you good results throughout the hunting season and beyond.


Thanks for the Info JC


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Any other EHD reports?


talked to my guide in pike last week and he said they haven't had one instance on his property yet. hopefully the rain is helping out


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

lots of pics of big bucks right now along with plenty of smaller ones. weather is cool here, hopefully stating to cool off out that way.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I disced up about 3/4 acre last night that I am going to broadcast a non bearded wheat in this morning. I am going to try to broadcast it into my beans as well as soon as the leaves turn enough to let some sunlight through. It's right at 22 bucks for 50 pounds so I can afford the experiment.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

What kind of oats are you guys planting? And where did you get them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

I have planted good ole feed oats for the last 2 years. Deer do not know the difference between these and the expensive ones with the deer on the bags. They grow great and are cheap. 6-8.00 for 50lbs. Oats are not frost tolerant so hard freezes make them die regardless. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

dmason3 said:


> What kind of oats are you guys planting? And where did you get them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't use feed oats because they are more likely to contain weed seeds that I'll have to deal with later. But depending on your plot strategies they work great in the early season and are very inexpensive.

I've used seed oats from my local ag dealer and they work well, a little more money but cleaner. There are some varieties that are more tolerant of freezes.

I've also used Plotspike Forage Oats, I can get them for about $25 from TSC. They're more expensive, probably no more palatable, but are convenient to pickup and have proven to be pretty cold hearty. I've had deer using my Plotspike oats regularly into January the past few years in C-NC Illinois.

This year, thanks to my sales guy leaving at the ag dealer, the new guy stuck me with Buck Forage Oats which I did not want but he ordered by mistake. I don't expect them to be any better than the Plotspike oats, but we shall see. I'm sure the extra $10 per bag would have been better spent on fertilizer. 

In my opinion, in general oats are highly palatable, easy to plant and grow, and last most if not all of hunting season. When mixing them with some winter wheat and hopefully triticale it will feed the deer until spring green-up. I normally mix in some clover that will provide benefits the next spring as well.

I'm looking forward to the triticale performance. Some people prefer it over winter wheat so I guess I'll see what the trailcams say this fall and winter.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Central Illinois corn update - on my way home from work yesterday I saw that several corn fields are being opened up (corn around edges removed). Most are probably trying to get out a little early for good prices, but so it begins!


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

shot about 30 arrows last night when i got home from work. sun was going down so it was great practice with light disappearing fast. had some good groups, and not so good groups. still holding about 3 inches at 30 yards , maybe a bit better


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Corn coming out around the farm as well. All will be gone in a couple of weeks. Too much rain lately tho. Fields are a muddy mess I hear. 
The neighbor was on his place this weekend and walked the creeks. Seems we have dodged the EHD bullet so far.


----------



## cutonimpact (Jul 24, 2007)

back on my lease in SW IL again this year, actually got a shotgun tag this year too for the first time in several years, really looking forward to November, now just gotta make room in my schedule LOL


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> Corn coming out around the farm as well. All will be gone in a couple of weeks. Too much rain lately tho. Fields are a muddy mess I hear.
> The neighbor was on his place this weekend and walked the creeks. Seems we have dodged the EHD bullet so far.


Ya I did not find a single deer in the creek or next door in the forbidden zone. So good news. Tims must have been an isolated case.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Corn is still at 26% here. Corn is way to cheap to harvest and then have to dry. They will wait till it gets to at least 15% if they can. Then they will store it for better prices in the future. Fields they did are averaging 220 buchel an acre Beans are coming out now. Should be a good year. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

air rn said:


> Corn is still at 26% here. Corn is way to cheap to harvest and then have to dry. They will wait till it gets to at least 15% if they can. Then they will store it for better prices in the future. Fields they did are averaging 220 buchel an acre Beans are coming out now. Should be a good year.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Ours was 22% on Monday so hopefully done by early next week.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Was out setting a couple sets today. Wow the acorns are dropping like crazy. The trees are full. White oaks, Red oaks even Burr oaks. I know where I will be early. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ha I ain't got a single acorn on my main farm. The other one loaded that I don't hunt often but might have to run a camera and see what's movin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Finally seen some combines running today in eastern Illinois. Deer sightings were way up too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

tick tock... is it FRI 10/8 yet????

Sheesh. 

I got big bucks on the brain!


----------



## ilarcher31 (Aug 24, 2010)

In south central IL it seems as if the corn farmers are starting, but rain has hampered efforts. with no $$ in the corn at the terminal none are in too big of a hurry.

beans around here will be mid to late October I would suspect, as they most look to be just starting to turn yellow. some varieties will be sooner. 

Put out food plots about three weeks ago, going to check on them this weekend.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> Ours was 22% on Monday so hopefully done by early next week.


Ya 23-24% here last week from most of the farmers in the local watering hole.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

East central Illinois farmers seem to be going for the most part. Some corn and beans out already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Our bucks are hitting scrapes pretty good right now, some rubbing. Seems they are starting to roam a little bit, I'm sure they are out establishing their territories. Soon fellas, soon!


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Pulling cards this weekend. Only a few more sets to trim. Oats are growing g well. Deer are all shed of velvet and they continue to harvest beans. Not so much on the corn. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

7 more days. Shooting a few arrows every evening. Let's hope it cools off some!


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

This ehd has me puzzled. Where was this 10-15 years ago. Was it in illinois and i just never heard if it? Seems like its hitting the herd at some degree every year now. I know atleast my farm in Fulton has got plenty rain the past 2 months but when i talked to Tim Wells about 3 weeks ago he had found 5 bucks dead on one farm and none on another farm. Also a friend of mine said dead deer floating in lake at cilco. Im hoping my lease there in Fulton dont get hit.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Got my last stand up for the wife yesterday, and the wife and I are pumped to be hunting a new spot this year. Got access to some private property on the Mississippi River a bit south of the Pike/Calhoun border. The stand I put up yesterday is about 40 yards from the Mississippi and it's just a beautiful spot. Feeling blessed to have a good private hunting spot again this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Seabee99 said:


> Got my last stand up for the wife yesterday, and the wife and I are pumped to be hunting a new spot this year. Got access to some private property on the Mississippi River a bit south of the Pike/Calhoun border. The stand I put up yesterday is about 40 yards from the Mississippi and it's just a beautiful spot. Feeling blessed to have a good private hunting spot again this year!
> 
> I bet the blood suckers are the size of flys down there


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

forecast is looking good......


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I was hoping for cooler temps but at least no rain so far. Still be nice to be in a tree though no doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Who's getting out saturday? Rain or shine I'll be a in a tree for an afternoon hunt. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

nrlombar said:


> Who's getting out saturday? Rain or shine I'll be a in a tree for an afternoon hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


No doubt I will be.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Saturday morning is supposed to be cool. I will be with one of my little ones. She will be toting a crossbow. But antlerless only tag. Be nice to fill that right out of the gate. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

air rn said:


> Saturday morning is supposed to be cool. I will be with one of my little ones. She will be toting a crossbow. But antlerless only tag. Be nice to fill that right out of the gate.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Good luck! Hope one of your little ones puts one down. I got a kid on the way in December and cannot wait to take him hunting. I never had a chance to hunt growing up until I taught myself to shoot a bow in high school. Tough to get into if no one in your family does it. I want to give my kid opportunities in the hunting world I never had at a young age. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

I will, my freezer is really low.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

I've seen more deer in the 130" and above in the last two days than I've seen in a few years. Seen 5 last night. Three were together in one spot and two more were in different spots. 

This may turn out to be a good year after all..


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

nrlombar said:


> Who's getting out saturday? Rain or shine I'll be a in a tree for an afternoon hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I'll be stuck working 6am-6pm Saturday and sunday. 

I'll be out Monday/Tuesday Thursday-Sunday next week.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

nrlombar said:


> Who's getting out saturday? Rain or shine I'll be a in a tree for an afternoon hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I will be out morning and afternoon. This week needs to go by a bit faster.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Feels good today guys! First time wearing a jacket in a while and only 3 more days...... 


Not to mention, wind is looking perfect for where I want to sit Saturday! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

If the temp is this cool I might even hunt mornings


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

We're headin to a state park for our traditional opening weekend hunt. Forecast looks good. Hopefully put 1 doe in the freezer and call it good for the year...other than a buck of course. Beer, food, friends, fire and blood trials


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Me and my friend going out Saturday morning. Afternoon I have to be home since it's my daughter's birthday party :wink:


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

They are calling for a 50℅ chance of AM showers. Hopefully the rain holds off because I want to hunt the morning. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Weather sure is nice. I will be out with my 4 year old in tow. It will be his first trip to the stand. Only 3 more sleeps can wait!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

May hunt Saturday afternoon but after that I probably won't for a week. If the temp gets above 70 its just not worth it for me.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks like it suppose to rain tomorrow. Probably will stay home :sad:


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Outsider said:


> It looks like it suppose to rain tomorrow. Probably will stay home :sad:


I'm glad I just upgraded my rain gear. I think if I don't get in the stand I will loose my mind

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## TdSchst (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll be up in the tree rain or shine!


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Tower blind here rain or shine 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Hunting Greene County on 100-115 acres again this year. Nice spot we have to call "ours". Usually have success every year, but military obligations have had me out of the stand for the past 2 years. Really looking forward to this year. Planning on getting some stand up next weekend and taking a few days in early November for some all day sits. 

Good luck to everyone and safe hunting!


----------



## Sethbro (Apr 6, 2012)

Is this real life?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Unless that just came out don't think it's real or should I say it's not IL they're talking about. The most recent Hunting & Trapping Digest doesn't show that change.


----------



## Sethbro (Apr 6, 2012)

HuntIL2 said:


> Unless that just came out don't think it's real or should I say it's not IL they're talking about. The most recent Hunting & Trapping Digest doesn't show that change.


My brother just had a lunch and learn with a game warden in mclean county. Got it from him. But you are right I don't see anything like this in the 2016 digest.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Id love it , if its true.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Would be awesome if true. I would think they would do a press release or something though. I did a quick search and couldn't find anything. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

The administrative rule has been passed to allow it, but IDNR did not include any of the changes in the Hunting Digest. I talked to a senior member of CPO's over the weekend (we both serve on the board of a statewide outdoor group), and there's a lot of regulations that have to be unwound... the way the Digest reads. My last conversation with one of the head deer biologists revealed that they did intend to let it happen this year, but there's been no communication. Can't say for sure. Technically, administrative rules allow it. There's nothing else IDNR has to do to implement it. Not sure why they got all the other changes in the Digest, but left these changes out.

That being said, I don't really care for the idea... and I only bowhunt. They are requiring you to purchase a firearm permit to do it. And in some counties, I don't think it's fair to take firearm permits away from guys who only gun hunt. In one county by me, you can't purchase antlerless-only firearm permits. Gun hunters in those areas get one either-sex permit... period. Technically, a bowhunter could take that one permit away from the gun hunter... the same bowhunter who gets 100+ days afield, can shoot 2 bucks, and can shoot an unlimited number of does.

If IDNR would fix the permit/harvest system (more county-based management), and actually have all hunters share the burden, I'd be more supportive of it.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck to all those headed out this weekend.

Wear your harnesses and check your stands, if you haven't already.

Tick tock tick tock I wait for SAT 10/8.

Let's see some pics this weekend boys/girls!


----------



## Cyclone76 (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck to all going out in the morning. Drove through LaSalle county today and saw some corn being picked.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Best of luck tomorrow fellas. I'm going to try and shoot me a management buck


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Goodluck and be safe to all those headed out this morning.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Sethbro said:


> Is this real life?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Most public land sites around me close archery season for firearm season, unless the site does not allow firearm seasons. The ones that do not allow firearm seasons still require to to wear chicago camo (blaze orange). 

Overall, every site is different.

Best of luck this season.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Good luck today/tomorrow everyone! 

I'll be working 12 hours today and another 12 tomorrow. I'll be out Monday Tuesday, Thursday-Sunday next week.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

so this archery in firearm season law......can we or can't we? I see nothing online.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Got to my spot this morning, but we were flooded out. Saw a ton of does and fawns driving back to town.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> so this archery in firearm season law......can we or can't we? I see nothing online.


From what I have heard, it still needs to be passed. Personally, until I see it in the Digest I wouldn't risk it. Whenever I see a CO they refer to it for everything as the law.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

wacker stacker said:


> View attachment 4880258


Nice! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Woods were pretty quiet this morning, evening will hopefully be better. Mosquitos tho they were hellacious this morning, hopefully there not as bad this evening, cause for two weeks every place by me has been sold out of thermacells, which i rly need.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Ol fuzzy was chasing a fawn until he sprung a leak and man do I need a haircut:mg:


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Got into the tree about an hour ago while it was still raining here. Nothing moving yet but I'm perched above the last green soybeans in a field south a bedding area with wind from the NNE. Hoping they get moving soon after being bedded down all day in the rain and this cold weather. 











Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job wacker! I'm out for the first sit this evening. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/185178614
This little guy walked in 4 minutes after I climbed up. Had a bunch of does as well most of the afternoon


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Kind of a slow day for me. 8 does and what appeared to be a small 8. Would have shot one of the does but she snuck up behind me and busted me as I turned to look. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Here's the link. There's nothing else to pass. The administrative rule was approved by JCAR in July, and nothing more needs to happen to make this legal. But for some reason, IDNR hasn't said a word about it... and they didn't bother to update the hunting digest, although every other ad rule change made it into the final digest. Could be because of the way they ran this through... with most statewide outdoor groups opposing the change... and not even knowing it was being proposed until WAY late in the process. Kinda sucks when most states talk these kind of changes over with the public before they make the change. Not in IL... our government knows what's best for us.

https://www.dnr.illinois.gov/adrules/documents/17-650.pdf

Here's the section that was changed.

*Section 650.30 Statewide Requirements for Hunting Devices*
a) The only legal hunting devices to take, or attempt to take, deer are:

1) Shotgun, loaded with slugs only, of not larger than 10 nor smaller than 20 gauge, not capable of firing more than 3 consecutive slugs; or

2) A single or double barreled muzzleloading rifle of at least .45 caliber shooting a single projectile through a barrel of at least sixteen inches in length; or

3) Centerfire revolvers or centerfire single-shot handguns of .30 caliber or larger with a minimum barrel length of 4 inches; or

4) On private land only, archery equipment as prescribed by 17 Ill. Adm. Code 670.30, except that crossbows may only be used by persons age 62 and older with a valid photo ID containing proof of age, or by a disabled person to whom the Department has issued a permit to use a crossbow as provided by 17 Ill. Adm. Code 760.

(Source: Amended at 40 Ill. Reg. 10545, effective July 20, 2016)


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Wasn't real clear in my post... ad rule 17-650 covers the open firearm season. The legal weapon descriptions are all for the firearm season. Paragraph 4 was added (passed) in July.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I killed a 1.5 yr. old doe tonight a little after 6. They were moving towards the cut corn.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BBD opening night :darkbeer:

Heading to bed - sorry but making you wait until tomorrow for pics.


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

Predator said:


> BBD opening night :darkbeer:
> 
> Heading to bed - sorry but making you wait until tomorrow for pics.


Congrats Predator- looking forward to the pics


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)




----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Predator said:


> View attachment 4884162


That is an awesome deer. Congrats.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

JMart294 said:


> That is an awesome deer. Congrats.


Thanks! Have a separate thread opened for the story.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

WHOA!

Great buck on the 1st night... sweet!


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats on a great opening day buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice buck predator!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Any action going on???? I'm seeing squirrels and that's about it right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Seabee99 said:


> Any action going on???? I'm seeing squirrels and that's about it right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same small buck from lasts night and half a dozen does is all I saw.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Slooooooooowwwww weekend. Way more mosquitos than deer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Saw this one this evening. No closer than 70 yards.


----------



## huntovi (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Saw this one this evening. No closer than 70 yards.



Where do I find myself one of these booners? lol

I hate that I live in the NW Suburbs and have to drive to WI to hunt becuase Southern IL is too damn far. Am I making a mistake here?


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

eventful night for me at least. Saw 5 deer in all and took this doe. Had a 4 point basket rack come in and he was the only buck. Got my early season doe. Now Im buck hunting.


----------



## lebbie54 (Sep 18, 2013)

Saw nothing all weekend. A bunch a birds thought. Had one fly into the blind and sit on the window ledge. Oh that and a field mouse ran across my boot twice.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I was planning on hunting some private river bottom ground this weekend, but the Mississippi has got me flooded out. 

Instead, we decided to go hunt some close by public ground. With my climber, and her stand and climbing stick, we took off walking until I found a spot that had 3 different types of acorns all over the ground. I quietly put her climbing stick and stand up. Sure enough, at 6:50, she had a forky and a decent 10 pt come in. She said the 10 pt was about the size of a 110" rack I have in the basement. She said it was getting dark very quickly, and she decided to shoot the forky because he was giving her the shot. She's only killed one deer with her bow, so I've told her to shoot the first deer that gives her a good shot opportunity. She said he was at 17 yards, and she drew back, aimed, and let it fly! Whack! I could hear it from my stand about 100 yards away! So then she texts me and tells me she hit a branch, missed clean, and they didn't know what happened and walked off. 

I told her that's bow hunting. It isn't easy. A clean miss is better than a bad hit. We agreed on the way home, it's not the trophy, it's the hunt! Looking forward to this season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Jmart congrats on the doe. I love taking pics with deer and my kids when they little keep doing it. They love looking back at the pics and it gets them excited and me a little sad how fast they are growing. Enjoy!!


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Public Land Doe 10/2/16 . Bucks Beware!


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

BeastModeHunter said:


> Public Land Doe 10/2/16 . Bucks Beware!


That looks like a big ole doe! Congrats!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Deer are pilling in to a cut corn field. Got 9 does a BB and a small buck in front of me.


----------



## PBFingers (Aug 30, 2015)

JC-XT said:


> Slooooooooowwwww weekend. Way more mosquitos than deer.


Here too. Jurassic sized mosquitoes.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

BeastModeHunter said:


> Public Land Doe 10/2/16 . Bucks Beware!


Congratulations, that is a big doe.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Predator said:


> View attachment 4884162


Congrats man, that is a beast.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

saw a 1.5 year old yesterday morning and a coyote under my stand behind me. If I was left handed I would of got him. time I got turned around he had already caught me moving. The 1.5 year old buck was making small scrapes every 15 feet.

Going back out this evening


----------



## ADS430 (Feb 20, 2016)

Didn't have a chance to get great pictures. Saw a 2.5 year old really funky non typical buck and lots of does. I shot this one 30 minutes before close on the second. Meat in the freezer! Only had 3 sits to get it done this weekend and now I wait until November!


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Set my last 2sets today and trimmed up. I am ready to go. Have 30+ stands set and trimmed for every possible wind direction along withe 4 key placed elevated box blinds for bad weather. Now to wait for the first cold front. Cameras are all running. Still night pics of the big boys. Did have a nice young 130 class in the oaks this morning from 7-730. Even got him sparring with a young forky. 

I won't hit the woods again until Saturday eve. Will be with a kid in tow and a 45 muzzleloader. Everyone please remember youth season is this weekend Sat, Sun, and Monday. If you head afield have to have orange. I will be videoing young ones. Weather looks really good. Does only for the kids. I am a believer in earning a buck. They did not want to help this year until I made the rule no bucks without time and work in the field first. I will stick to this rule. My youngest slammed a big ole gobbler this spring and proceeded to tell me the hardest part was pulling the trigger. Lesson learned for both of us. Hard work equals success, regardless of outcome. No work and success equals entitlement.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Hunted a different spot yesterday afternoon. Ended up seeing 6-7 pheasants and 1 button buck right before dark.

I'll be out again Friday afternoon at another new spot. 

Seems like the big ones aren't moving during daylight in my area


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

air rn said:


> Set my last 2sets today and trimmed up. I am ready to go. Have 30+ stands set and trimmed for every possible wind direction along withe 4 key placed elevated box blinds for bad weather. Now to wait for the first cold front. Cameras are all running. Still night pics of the big boys. Did have a nice young 130 class in the oaks this morning from 7-730. Even got him sparring with a young forky.
> 
> I won't hit the woods again until Saturday eve. Will be with a kid in tow and a 45 muzzleloader. Everyone please remember youth season is this weekend Sat, Sun, and Monday. If you head afield have to have orange. I will be videoing young ones. Weather looks really good. Does only for the kids. I am a believer in earning a buck. They did not want to help this year until I made the rule no bucks without time and work in the field first. I will stick to this rule. My youngest slammed a big ole gobbler this spring and proceeded to tell me the hardest part was pulling the trigger. Lesson learned for both of us. Hard work equals success, regardless of outcome. No work and success equals entitlement.


Cold front coming through over next 48 hours - weekend will be cooler with high pressure plus moon will be rising as sun is setting so should be good afternoon hunts. A few big ones will make a mistake between Friday and Sunday no doubt.

On the orange thing is it actually a requirement if you are bow hunting? I've never worn orange in October (other than grouse hunting in WI - but it's usually this weekend we are up there - not going this year for the first in a LONG time). I had no idea about youth season and my son and I are going out and obviously had no intention of wearing orange. There won't be any youth hunters on my lease so not worried about safety but don't want to get in trouble with the law. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Doesn't look like orange is required this weekend. Only required if you are hunting with a firearm during a firearm season or if you are accompanying a youth firearm hunter. We will be hunting with bows (and bow hunting is not restricted during youth firearm) so not a requirement. Might be a smart idea if you are concerned for your own safety based on where you hunt but that's a judgment call.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Predator see page 17 of the digest. Pasted for your review. Trust me I have had this conversation with the game warden. You must wear orange.
Answer:Yes.Eventhougharcheryseasonis closed during the regular firearm season, archery season is still open during the Youth, Muzzleloader-only, Late-winter Antlerless and the Special CWD firearm deer seasons. If you are archery hunting in a county open to one of the firearm deer seasons, you must wear a solid blaze orange hat and a solid blaze or- ange outer upper garment of at least 400 square inches.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

air rn said:


> Predator see page 17 of the digest. Pasted for your review. Trust me I have had this conversation with the game warden. You must wear orange.
> Answer:Yes.Eventhougharcheryseasonis closed during the regular firearm season, archery season is still open during the Youth, Muzzleloader-only, Late-winter Antlerless and the Special CWD firearm deer seasons. If you are archery hunting in a county open to one of the firearm deer seasons, you must wear a solid blaze orange hat and a solid blaze or- ange outer upper garment of at least 400 square inches.


Thank you. I stand corrected. A literal reading of the blaze orange requirements on page 12 would absolutely lead you to believe blaze orange is not required if you are bowhunting during one of those seasons. But the Q&A you reference on page 17 clearly contradicts the instructions on page 12. The DNR should clarify this as many would go to the blaze orange requirements language for guidance on the topic, not look for a Q&A (and frankly the Q didn't even mention youth season but the A lumped it in) pages later.

I doubt a CO would enforce it during youth season or late doe season, especially on private land, (again, not usually here during youth season but I've bowhunted during late doe seasons without orange for sure) because there just isn't a ton of gun hunters out there whereas muzzleloader season might be more likely. But you obviously run the risk of a citation if you aren't compliant.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I guarantee you they would enforce it, it is for safety I have seen wardens let other things slide never a safety risk. Just because you are bow hunting doesn't mean you neighbor isn't taking a youth on his property facing your way.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

That moment you find out you have to work 7 12 hour shifts in a row...sounds like I won't be hunting until next Thursday.

Good luck to everyone going out this weekend! I was hoping to get out with the cold front coming in, but I'll be working instead.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I have yet to see a deer in the mornings except the one being chased by the coyote I killed opening morning. I to think the evenings this weekend will be decent with the cool snap coming in. I will be in a tree tonight to see what moves ahead of it.


----------



## neebles (Jun 4, 2013)

Went out this past weekend. Saturday evening I saw a nice sized doe, she stopped 20-25 yards out, would have been a good broadside shot. Looked behind her and she had 3 fawn trailing behind. Per the request of the landowner, that particular doe was off limits. I did not take the shot. I was bummed for sure, but will be welcomed to continue to hunt the property going forward.


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

neebles said:


> Went out this past weekend. Saturday evening I saw a nice sized doe, she stopped 20-25 yards out, would have been a good broadside shot. Looked behind her and she had 3 fawn trailing behind. Per the request of the landowner, that particular doe was off limits. I did not take the shot. I was bummed for sure, but will be welcomed to continue to hunt the property going forward.


Well done - integrity speaks volumes!


----------



## Country boy 91 (Oct 2, 2016)

This might be a dumb question What is ehd


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Equine hemorrhagic disease. Spread thru a midge that lives in the mud around stagnant water

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Epizootic Hemorragic Disease

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epizootic_Hemorrhagic_Disease


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I couldn't get 2 different wardens to call me back after leaving them a message about a poached and dumped deer a guy found, and where all worried about orange, of course the guy who wears no orange will be the one busted!


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

air rn said:


> Equine hemorrhagic disease. Spread thru a midge that lives in the mud around stagnant water
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Dang spell correct. Lol. Thank you.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

After I drop my youngest off at daycare, I'll be heading to some public ground in Pike Co to try to hunt this cold front. Anyone else gonna make it out on this Friday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

One month from today,,and Im on the way to enjoy some tree time with you local hunters.. Im really stoked about my second year hunting in Illinois. Last year was a huge learning curve. I didnt even pull the string back but had a blast saw some really nice bucks. Hope the weather is better this year. Good luck to all of you taking those young hunters out this weekend. !!


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Seabee99 said:


> After I drop my youngest off at daycare, I'll be heading to some public ground in Pike Co to try to hunt this cold front. Anyone else gonna make it out on this Friday?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in to work early and going to head over to set a stand on public land for this weekend. Wish I was headed down to the farm in Greene County this weekend for a hunt, but the house chores need done, so that trip is going to wait until next weekend. Plan to hunt this evening and tomorrow morning as well. Also time to take the family to the pumpkin patch tomorrow afternoon. Keeping a balance is always important to me. Hunt some, spend some time with the wife and kiddos!

Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

sittin-at-20ft said:


> I'm in to work early and going to head over to set a stand on public land for this weekend. Wish I was headed down to the farm in Greene County this weekend for a hunt, but the house chores need done, so that trip is going to wait until next weekend. Plan to hunt this evening and tomorrow morning as well. Also time to take the family to the pumpkin patch tomorrow afternoon. Keeping a balance is always important to me. Hunt some, spend some time with the wife and kiddos!
> 
> Good luck to everyone this weekend.


Oh, make no mistake, my chores had to be done for me to go today! Lol


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

dtrkyman said:


> I couldn't get 2 different wardens to call me back after leaving them a message about a poached and dumped deer a guy found, and where all worried about orange, of course the guy who wears no orange will be the one busted!


I sat through a presentation by a CPO and he spoke candidly - the DNR is very understaffed and they're losing 12 officers at the end of December. The 12 have been on standby for 22 months and at the end of the 24 month period, they're let go. He also said that he's one of 5 wardens who covers 9 counties.

He also reiterated that you need to be wearing your orange this weekend, Friday - Monday since it's youth gun season. Even if archery hunting, gotta have that orange.

I'm taking my kids out this weekend to public ground. It's their first time out and they're bringing their kiddie bows (triplets that are 8). I don't expect to see anything as we sit out in the woods in our chairs, but I'm not sure who's more excited to go, me or them.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

WoodsmanRyan said:


> I sat through a presentation by a CPO and he spoke candidly - the DNR is very understaffed and they're losing 12 officers at the end of December. The 12 have been on standby for 22 months and at the end of the 24 month period, they're let go. He also said that he's one of 5 wardens who covers 9 counties.
> 
> He also reiterated that you need to be wearing your orange this weekend, Friday - Monday since it's youth gun season. Even if archery hunting, gotta have that orange.
> 
> I'm taking my kids out this weekend to public ground. It's their first time out and they're bringing their kiddie bows (triplets that are 8). I don't expect to see anything as we sit out in the woods in our chairs, but I'm not sure who's more excited to go, me or them.


Do you mean Saturday thru Monday? Tomorrow is the first day of youth season.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

In the 5 years or so that I've been hunting the area where my lease is at I pretty much never see a CO. Might have once but I don't even recall specifically. This state is so jacked up politically and economically they probably have no money for DNR officers. Sad.

Good luck to all going out this weekend - especially the youth hunters. I'll be out with my son bow hunting (he's not a "youth").


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Meatmissile - hope you have a great hunt this year and maybe some success on a big one. Let us know how it goes. BTW, what dates will you be here?


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Predator said:


> Meatmissile - hope you have a great hunt this year and maybe some success on a big one. Let us know how it goes. BTW, what dates will you be here?


I hope to be there on the 6th ov NOV. Im suppose to leave the 4th but My son has his senior night and last Football game so I will not miss that for sure. Will be there form the 6th to the 15th I think which should be the week of you guys opening week of shotgun on that Friday. I know the woods will be getting a little stirred up by then so be time for me to pack up and come on home. I met some fantastic folks out there last year and really enjoyed getting to know the land and area I hunted. I will be in the Alexander Co area between the rivers again this year. Thanks and good luck to all of you. Maybe our paths will cross for coffee and a hand shake..


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Seabee99 said:


> Do you mean Saturday thru Monday? Tomorrow is the first day of youth season.


You are correct! Sorry about that, it's Saturday - Monday.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

meatmissile said:


> I hope to be there on the 6th ov NOV. Im suppose to leave the 4th but My son has his senior night and last Football game so I will not miss that for sure. Will be there form the 6th to the 15th I think which should be the week of you guys opening week of shotgun on that Friday. I know the woods will be getting a little stirred up by then so be time for me to pack up and come on home. I met some fantastic folks out there last year and really enjoyed getting to know the land and area I hunted. I will be in the Alexander Co area between the rivers again this year. Thanks and good luck to all of you. Maybe our paths will cross for coffee and a hand shake..


Great timing! 7th-9th are my favorite 3 days but that entire time could net you a good one and you'll be here long enough to almost certainly get some really good weather during that timeframe. I hunt the NW part of the state and I'll be in KS for the 2nd week of Nov. so not likely to cross paths but I hope your hunt goes well.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Most of the corn is now out around the areas I hunt. I am guessing this should improve things a bit. It has been pretty slow.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Seen the first scrape yesterday evening and things are on the move this morning pretty good. Just had 2 does and fawns come in and my buddy had 2 young bucks sparring out in cut corn.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

This cold front will get them moving (pressure is 30.31 at my least and rising). I'll be out again tonight and tomorrow - interested to see what the activity looks like.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wife and I didn't see anything this morning except deer we bumped going in. Hoping tonight is better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Well guys this isn't a bow kill. My great-nephew Joel scored this morning during the youth hunt. Look at that smile!









Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

My daughter smoked a doe this morning at 7am. Saw 4 total. My son is up to bat in about an hour!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Dextee said:


> My daughter smoked a doe this morning at 7am. Saw 4 total. My son is up to bat in about an hour!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Good luck this evening!

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

That's great rfeather, he looks genuinely happy. Nice kid


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Awesome. Congrats to all the successful youth hunters this weekend. Kudos to the adults for taking them as well!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the kids photos hope I can get one to walk in front of my little guy tomorrow afternoon or Monday. Keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Got to keep the smiles going. His very first deer! Missed yesterday morning but learned our lesson and it paid off this morning

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Love these kids photos too! Good job guys!
I got two girls in thier 20's they were not interested in hunting but they like the steaks and jerky


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Seeing these pics of the kids success is great. I can still remember my first hunt with my dad like it was yesterday. My wife & I just purchased our own little slice of heaven, so hopefully in a few years I can share a picture like these of my nephew. He's 7 now & can't wait to get his first buck!


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

Took my 8 yo grandson yesterday....its his first time ever hunting. He killed this nice doe! Dropped her in her tracks.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Good job on the youth hunts!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Action this weekend didn't live up to my expectations but we did have some and my son smacked a big doe with his bow just after 9am this morning.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Good to see some youth hunters having some luck! It really was a great weekend for it!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Didn't see a thing but got to sit in a pop up blind this afternoon with my favorite guy in the world. Plus it was the pop up santa brought him!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 for 2 this weekend. My son killed a nice dow friday out of the same stand as my daughter did in the morning. We're set for the year on meat. I'm 100% buck hunting now. Come on November rut! Kids did great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Only saw a handful of tree rats and one lone coyote this weekend on NW IL public land. Hunted Friday afternoon and Saturday morning is all. 

Awesome seeing all the young hunters getting out! Great job to those parents/grandparents who are teaching them right! Looking forward to the day my kids will be sitting with me!


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

glad the kids are gettin at it!


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Went camping at Clinton with the family this weekend and took my 8 year old triplets out one at a time. First time out, didn't see any deer, but they had a blast!

Then back at the campsite, we had a doe and her 2 little ones walk by 30 yards away and later a doe and one little one feeding at 25 yards. My son loved it when I'd hit the grunt and they'd go from heads-down feeding to heads up and ears alert, back to feeding, grunt, heads up and alert. This went on for about 5 minutes. One of my best hunting trips to date!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

This is my cousin's kid with his first deer - a nice doe.

And a proud grandpa.

Morning movement was good all around our farm... pretty slow during the afternoon tho.

A few forkies and spikes were seen... but no antlers over 1.5 years old.

Do have a few nice ones on camera though... so will hope to run into them later.

We hunt youth season... and then stay out until Halloween to try not to burn the place out too early.

Tick tock tick tock is it end-OCT yet?????


----------



## chirojh (Oct 28, 2013)

Can't wait to head up


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

less then 2 weeks and counting. im shooting twice a day now. i dont know if thats a good or bad thing LOL


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Seeing quite a bit of morning movement from after 7:30.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

revturbo9967 said:


> less then 2 weeks and counting. im shooting twice a day now. i dont know if thats a good or bad thing LOL


As long as it's good practice. Nothing worse for your confidence than shooting tired


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

mb41 said:


> This is my cousin's kid with his first deer - a nice doe.
> 
> And a proud grandpa.
> 
> ...


Nice doe!!!


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Had my ten year old out Sat morning for his first hunt. Twenty minutes into shooting light had a basket eight come into twenty yards... I got him set up and turned the red dot scope on. He says "I see it dad" then boom.... clean miss. 
The buck runs off as I am trying to reload and the damn single shot won't eject the empty shell. So give him his cousin's muzzleloader loader that has a regular scope. During this whole time the buck turns around and comes back to investigate the commotion. He is at twenty yards and I swear it took the boy a minute to find him in the scope. He says "I see him dad" then boom another clean miss.

Not sure how it's possible to completely miss at that range but he did it twice. I just keep shaking my head every time I think about it. We hunted Sun morning and evening but saw nothing in range which might have been a good thing. He did have fun and so did I.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

And all that action will keep him stoked until the next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> As long as it's good practice. Nothing worse for your confidence than shooting tired


you're right on that one. if i shoot like crap out of the box i just stop. its not worth it to force it. i got out to 60 and can do 4-6 inch groups out to that distance. 30 yards is around 2 inch or smaller until i get tired. i focus on first shot accuracy the most which is never my best shot unfortunately


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

When I go to the range I limit myself to bringing 3 arrows usually. While everyone else rapid fires a dozen down range I try to focus and shoot 3 really good arrows. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Took my Nephew out Saturday morning for his first Bowhunt, he saw 4, I saw 2. Was SO relieved he saw Deer his first time out, took him Slug hunting a few years ago and he was bored to tears=
no Deer sightings.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

23 days and counting.. Got most of my gear ready. Hope the weather will cooperate this year. It was pretty much spring fishing weather the first 2 weeks of season where I hunted last year. Bucks didnt get on their feet much till last 2 days we were there. Will be in Alexander co. Any one else hunting the southern part , Miller City area??


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

A friend just sent me a video of two button bucks going at it. I imagine this is normal for the immature bucks this time of year ?


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

Burtle said:


> A friend just sent me a video of two button bucks going at it. I imagine this is normal for the immature bucks this time of year ?


I have pics of a couple sorting things out. Neat to see. One was clearly subordinate to another, bigger buck. Not immature.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Temp was 44 this morning when I left home, no Deer sightings though. First time skeeter's left me alone, Was nice to be out in cooler temps finally! Doctors apt tomorrow @ 9:30-hope I have to cancel.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58002580e9b67/FB_IMG_1476390897102.jpg?


Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Killed a doe last night out of my Banks Blind sitting over a soybean food plot. Coolest thing was that my 5yr old son was sitting with me for his first ever hunt out with Dad! He got to see the whole thing unfold as I double lunged her at 12yds. He loved seeing the Nocturnal zip right thru her. He bloodtrailed her the 70yds or so before she piled up. I've shot bigger and better deer, but none will be as special as this hunt!


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

First shooter showed up last night. Mid 140's. Came out last 10 minutes into the beans. 8 does also. No shots but at least some day light activity. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Going out tomorrow morning. First get in the tree and see what is going on and then about 10-11 I will put up additional tree stand and blind.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Got to work at 5am today to get my 8 in by 1:00. Jumping in the truck and hoping to be in stand by 430

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## karm (Aug 8, 2016)

I am headed out to jodaviess this evening, get up early tomorrow am, weather man says south winds at 20mph cloudy , warmer weather,, hope most of corn is down !!!:cheers:


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

This will be my second year bow hunting in Illinois after I moved here two years ago. I am trying to plan out a few days off during the rut, what are you guys thinking for rut dates?


----------



## karm (Aug 8, 2016)

depending when then cold weather.....I would say in northern il.....nov 3- 13 should be prime rut......good luck !!!


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm planning on being in the timber November 5-7. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Had a conversation with Representative Brandon Phelps yesterday. I was trying to get him to attend our local DU banquet. The conversation steered toward management of the deer herd. Pretty much nothing was a surprise. "Can't institute a draw system for NR because loss of revenue," "People in Chicago/Springfield don't understand that deer need to be managed," Blah Blah Blah. Pretty disheartening to hear that the people who run our state won't even listen to rhetoric on the subject. All they see are $$$.


----------



## Cyclone76 (Sep 14, 2013)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Had a conversation with Representative Brandon Phelps yesterday. I was trying to get him to attend our local DU banquet. The conversation steered toward management of the deer herd. Pretty much nothing was a surprise. "Can't institute a draw system for NR because loss of revenue," "People in Chicago/Springfield don't understand that deer need to be managed," Blah Blah Blah. Pretty disheartening to hear that the people who run our state won't even listen to rhetoric on the subject. All they see are $$$.


$$$ is the only rhetoric they know. And with the DNR budget as it is, without that $$$ things would likely be even worse.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Acorns are dropping like crazy. The deer really aren't hitting the foodplots or the cut cornfields as much as usual. Still waiting to see a good buck from the stand. Looking forward to cooler weather and some vacation days in a few weeks.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Illinois doesn't have a revenue problem they have a spending problem. Just like most city, state, and federal governments. They're paying for stuff they shouldn't and a whole lot of our tax and fee dollars are being stolen by a corrupt system.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Had a conversation with Representative Brandon Phelps yesterday. I was trying to get him to attend our local DU banquet. The conversation steered toward management of the deer herd. Pretty much nothing was a surprise. "Can't institute a draw system for NR because loss of revenue," "People in Chicago/Springfield don't understand that deer need to be managed," Blah Blah Blah. Pretty disheartening to hear that the people who run our state won't even listen to rhetoric on the subject. All they see are $$$.


its sad how the worst run states think like this. CT is the exact same. give anyone a tag just to sell the licence


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

ive been working so much that i pretty much forgot that im leaving in a little over a week. i need to get packed! 

and shoot more


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got some great news. My very best friend from my Navy days had a Montana Mule Deer hunt that fell through, so he is going to come up here and hunt with me the 4th-10th of November. Are there still NR, OTC archery permits available? I havent seen him in about 5 years, and we used to always hunt together in Mississppi and Texas. Gonna be a blast.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Seabee99 said:


> I just got some great news. My very best friend from my Navy days had a Montana Mule Deer hunt that fell through, so he is going to come up here and hunt with me the 4th-10th of November. Are there still NR, OTC archery permits available? I havent seen him in about 5 years, and we used to always hunt together in Mississppi and Texas. Gonna be a blast.


Please see above. Illinois will always take any and all money they can get. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Seabee99 said:


> I just got some great news. My very best friend from my Navy days had a Montana Mule Deer hunt that fell through, so he is going to come up here and hunt with me the 4th-10th of November. Are there still NR, OTC archery permits available? I havent seen him in about 5 years, and we used to always hunt together in Mississppi and Texas. Gonna be a blast.


Last time i looked there were over 15000 NR archery tags still available

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

meatmissile said:


> Last time i looked there were over 15000 NR archery tags still available
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


that is insane


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

revturbo9967 said:


> that is insane


Its a good thing, if not bought up then thats less hunters traveling to Illinois to hunt. I hunted a huge chunk of public ground last year and only saw one hunter. He was from Mizzo. May have been 6 hunters total in the camp grounds 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

meatmissile said:


> Its a good thing, if not bought up then thats less hunters traveling to Illinois to hunt. I hunted a huge chunk of public ground last year and only saw one hunter. He was from Mizzo. May have been 6 hunters total in the camp grounds
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Wish it was like that at our public sight! Still always a good time though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I will say the parking lots filled up the couple days before gun season. Thats when i high tailed it outta there. Yes its always alot of fun. I enjoy the camping and fellowship as much as the hunt. Its good times that can never be replaced

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

meatmissile said:


> Its a good thing, if not bought up then thats less hunters traveling to Illinois to hunt. I hunted a huge chunk of public ground last year and only saw one hunter. He was from Mizzo. May have been 6 hunters total in the camp grounds
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


If you're over in Alexander and Pulaski it's not that bad. Come over here to Pope and you'll see. It's ignorant crowded from about Halloween - Thanksgiving. I don't mind NR at all. But I do mind our state's resource (deer) being so mismanaged. There's absolutely no need to give out more than a few thousand NR tags. Not tens of thousands.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> If you're over in Alexander and Pulaski it's not that bad. Come over here to Pope and you'll see. It's ignorant crowded from about Halloween - Thanksgiving. I don't mind NR at all. But I do mind our state's resource (deer) being so mismanaged. There's absolutely no need to give out more than a few thousand NR tags. Not tens of thousands.


I totally understand about mismanagement as NC wants all the deer dead. We get 6 tags per person,4 buck counties and you can buy all the doe tags you want after you have used your first six. Our gun season starts in a week (Oct 22) and last till Jan 1st. Its crazy here as I know folks who talk about killing 15-20 deer a year. We also have farmers who get deprivation tags by the hundreds and they kill the crap out of the deer. There was a 182in buck killed in my county 2 weeks ago on a deprivation tag. That probably pisses me off more then anything. One farmer in my county killed over 600 in his fields 2-3 years ago. Thats absurd amount of deer.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

meatmissile said:


> I totally understand about mismanagement as NC wants all the deer dead. We get 6 tags per person,4 buck counties and you can buy all the doe tags you want after you have used your first six. Our gun season starts a week and last till Jan 1st. Its crazy here as I know folks who talk about killing 15-20 deer a year. We also have farmers who get deprivation tags by the hundreds and they kill the crap out of the deer. There was a 182in buck killed in my county 2 weeks ago on a deprivation tag. That probably pisses me off more then anything. One farmer in my county killed over 600 in his fields 2-3 years ago. Thats absurd amount of deer.


I agree. Mismanagement at the State level is killing us. There's no reason not to have a draw lottery. There's a reason Iowa sells pretty much 100% of its NR tags. It's because their herd is managed right and people want to go there. If things continue like they are here, no one will be willing to pay $400+ for an IL tag because the quality of the herd will suck.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

http://patch.com/michigan/troy/what...blasts&utm_medium=social&utm_content=national


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

I take it this is not a real hunting thread just a complaints thread. I would like to read what people are harvesting , seeing, time of day and weather conditions.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

BOOYAH said:


> I take it this is not a real hunting thread just a complaints thread. I would like to read what people are harvesting , seeing, time of day and weather conditions.


Hope to report u a harvest in about 4 weeks. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Sat tonight, saw a doe and fork buck... going to try and pull some cards tomorrow mid day to try and find some daylight activity.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Mornings between 7:30 and 9 have been the most productive for me.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Threads back on track great!!!


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Starting to get 2.5 year olds at 0700 to 0830. And 620 to 645. Older bucks are still 0430-0530 and after 1000pm. Lots of scrapes being laid down. Lots. Acorns are where my deer are right now. Does are everywhere and easily can fill tags morning and evening


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Struggling to decide where to sit. Not many options for a south wind. I did just get a climber but have not used it yet. Was planning to practice tomorrow afternoon and use it for an afternoon sit. Would be nice to see some hero shots on this thread!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Scrapes showed up this last week but all bucks pics are around midnight.


----------



## bogackij (Oct 12, 2016)

Are you guys sitting the PM sits on the field edges or in the woods?


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been having way more sightings in the afternoons. Took 2 does so far both around 6 pm. Blew a shot on a nice 8 last night and having a rough time getting over it. Going to give it a shot in the morning.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sat tonight and didn't see anything. That makes 4 sits and zero deer sightings. Pulled a card on the camera I put up opening day and all night time movement except for one daytime picture of a doe and fawn.
BTW this is public land.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

From a couple nights ago. Southern IL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Filled my doe tag this evening. She is the biggest doe I have ever killed. Should be great video too.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

bogackij said:


> Are you guys sitting the PM sits on the field edges or in the woods?


both and I've seen deer both places.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Filled my doe tag this evening. She is the biggest doe I have ever killed. Should be great video too.


good kill!


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Good eatin! Congrats.


----------



## amaggos (Sep 12, 2016)

7-7:30am has been productive for me. Punched 2 doe tags on different mornings in that window. Didn't sit longer than that so can't report on later times

Have yet to have an evening sit. 

Damn hot in Southern IL this weekend.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

amaggos said:


> 7-7:30am has been productive for me. Punched 2 doe tags on different mornings in that window. Didn't sit longer than that so can't report on later times
> 
> Have yet to have an evening sit.
> 
> *Damn hot in Southern IL this weekend.*


I am going to sit this weekend out because of the heat. Well, and also because my QAD HDX crapped the bed and no shop has left handed ones in stock. They wouldnt let me send mine in and just send me a new one. I would have to wait about 2 weeks for it to be repaired. It's bow season. That aint gonna work period. Bought a limbdriver Pro V on amazon. I'll send this QAD back and when they send it back its going on the classifieds. Looking forward to hopefully having a more reliable rest. That makes a Ripcord Code Red, a QAD Hunter, and a QAD HDX that have all eventually quit dropping all the way and started sending arrows over my target. Hopefully the limb driver lives up to they hype


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Seabee99 said:


> I am going to sit this weekend out because of the heat. Well, and also because my QAD HDX crapped the bed and no shop has left handed ones in stock. They wouldnt let me send mine in and just send me a new one. I would have to wait about 2 weeks for it to be repaired. It's bow season. That aint gonna work period. Bought a limbdriver Pro V on amazon. I'll send this QAD back and when they send it back its going on the classifieds. Looking forward to hopefully having a more reliable rest. That makes a Ripcord Code Red, a QAD Hunter, and a QAD HDX that have all eventually quit dropping all the way and started sending arrows over my target. Hopefully the limb driver lives up to they hype


That sucks man. Another reason i went back to a biscuit and it made life simple again. Good luck getting your rig set back up

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

4 solo does, small basket 6, and another doe with triplets. None within range.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Real nice doe! Congrats!

I'm sitting this weekend out too. Weather is terrible. Warm, windy, rainy - supposed to get up to 83 in northern IL by Mon for pete's sake.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

They are on their feet by me already. Just shot a doe, looking for that buck now!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Come on cool weather!!!


----------



## amaggos (Sep 12, 2016)

Had my first evening sit tonight here in the metro east. What deer I did see were spooked by the high(swirling) winds. Took a 55 yrd shot at a gobbler and missed. 

Going back out tomorrow AM if the rain holds off. Action has been great despite the hot temps-just makes it impossible to get in the stand without sweating like a...

I'll leave it to the rest of the commenters to finish that one


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

late post but this is from last Sat, loved the cold front that came through. Now I'm going to be putting my lady friend on her first deer.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

late post but this is from last Sat said:


> Congrat's on a very nice buck.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

How good does Thursday/Friday look!










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Shot a doe on my cousin's farm in McLean county yesterday evening. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice doe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

great buck^^

i hope the rain holds off next week. im not sure how it is out there but deer never seem to move much around me in the rain.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

With 2 does in the freeze I am doing my best to staying out of the woods until a cold snap or day time shooter pics show up......snot ez for me:sad:


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

Anybody hunting Jim Edgar Panther Creek this year? Headed down starting on veterans day for a few days.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm setting today and tomorrow out. May move a few stands after work. Getting exited for the end of the week. Looks like its going to be good.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Pictures of does and bucks at night. None during the day. Have been there 4 times already and have not seen any yet


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

Outsider said:


> Pictures of does and bucks at night. None during the day. Have been there 4 times already and have not seen any yet


No Bueno!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I apologize as this is not archery related. OTC shotgun tags go on sale tomorrow does anyone know what time that might be. I've never shotgun hunted nor had I had any desire to but I have a four year old son who always wants to go hunt with me and I thought that would be a good time to take him. I was wondering if I would be able to stop at Walmart on my way to work early in the morning and get one.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

You should have no problem getting one in the morning or ever as soon as you walk in. There's a couple counties that are limited but verry few. Good luck with the youngin!!


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Brownie2 said:


> I apologize as this is not archery related. OTC shotgun tags go on sale tomorrow does anyone know what time that might be. I've never shotgun hunted nor had I had any desire to but I have a four year old son who always wants to go hunt with me and I thought that would be a good time to take him. I was wondering if I would be able to stop at Walmart on my way to work early in the morning and get one.


I can't answer that, but I heard if you buy a shotgun tag you can use a bow instead as long as you have the shotgun tag on you. Anybody else heard that?


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

Blackeagle1 said:


> I can't answer that, but I heard if you buy a shotgun tag you can use a bow instead as long as you have the shotgun tag on you. Anybody else heard that?


I could be horribly wrong but I thought as long as you had the orange on you were good with a bow (unless in a park etc...that closes archery for gun). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

According to DNR rules and regulations archery season is closed during regular firearm season. You can archery hunt during youth, ML only and late season antlerless firearm seasons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

KC explained this earlier in this thread I beleive? It has passed I beleive but to bowhunt you must have a gun permit to do so. Only IL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Dextee said:


> KC explained this earlier in this thread I beleive? It has passed I beleive but to bowhunt you must have a gun permit to do so. Only IL.


Correct. Private land only. Doesn't have to be YOUR land, just not on public land. Have now seen IDNR officials posting about this on some sites, but still no official announcement.


----------



## Jeffs69 (Jan 30, 2012)

yes


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone heard what happened with the bobcat lottery for permits? I sent mine in and never heard a thing?


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

place im going has a few good bucks down so far but looks like activity is quite slow. 2 good shooters last week and another the week before the youth and thats it.


----------



## Coon23 (Nov 30, 2006)

Man what a Stud!! Congrats!!


----------



## Coon23 (Nov 30, 2006)

CGTurnbell said:


> late post but this is from last Sat, loved the cold front that came through. Now I'm going to be putting my lady friend on her first deer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



What a Stud!! Congrats!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

CGTurnbell said:


> late post but this is from last Sat, loved the cold front that came through. Now I'm going to be putting my lady friend on her first deer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What a giant! Big congrats on that buck!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

KC-IL said:


> Correct. Private land only. Doesn't have to be YOUR land, just not on public land. Have now seen IDNR officials posting about this on some sites, but still no official announcement.


And don;t you have to have a valid gun permit to use for this and not your archery permit?


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Dextee said:


> And don;t you have to have a valid gun permit to use for this and not your archery permit?


Yes. Technically, "archery season" is still closed during firearm season. This new rule simply allows the use of a bow during the "open"/firearm season. So you still need the firearm season permit.

I believe the bobcat permit drawings are supposed to take place this week.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

KC-IL said:


> Yes. Technically, "archery season" is still closed during firearm season. This new rule simply allows the use of a bow during the "open"/firearm season. So you still need the firearm season permit.
> 
> I believe the bobcat permit drawings are supposed to take place this week.


Sounds to me like the Gov. is going to make you pay for gun tag no matter what. Our seasons are covered under one license at one price. Thank goodness

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Friday AM looks awful good. Low of 40 here. Got a heavy 8 and decent 10 during early light going to bed. Going to slip in and give it try. Got the day off from my last work trip.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Pretty excited about this weekend! Im only able to get out Friday night and Saturday morning though. Hoping I can squeeze a sit in on sunday morning as well but we will see. Good luck to everyone with this cld front rolling through, im looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Has anyone heard what happened with the bobcat lottery for permits? I sent mine in and never heard a thing?


Emailed DNR last week. Drawing will be held "sometime" this week. They will post a link on their site that will allow you to check if you drew. I asked why it's taking so long, she said that there were talks about not awarding permits to people who have never bought a hunting license and to possibly not allow non residents to draw. No idea on how either situation turned out though. Lady's name was Amanda Staub.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like I can sell off my slug gun stuff:teeth:


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

KC-IL said:


> Correct. Private land only. Doesn't have to be YOUR land, just not on public land. Have now seen IDNR officials posting about this on some sites, but still no official announcement.


I am guessing you can carry both weapons? I am not partial to just killing coyotes with a bow. I wouldn't mind having the TC hanging in the tree for those bass turds.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> I am guessing you can carry both weapons? I am not partial to just killing coyotes with a bow. I wouldn't mind having the TC hanging in the tree for those bass turds.


Knowing this great state , I highly doubt that will be allowed. Although in this case in makes sense that one could, I am sure they have some hair brain reason we couldn't.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Knowing this great state , I highly doubt that will be allowed. Although in this case in makes sense that one could, I am sure they have some hair brain reason we couldn't.


The laws have always stated that you can also carry the lesser weapon too. I know you can carry a muzzleloader and a shotgun at the same time and I think a handgun as well.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> The laws have always stated that you can also carry the lesser weapon too. I know you can carry a muzzleloader and a shotgun at the same time and I think a handgun as well.


Hmm true. Maybe it is so then. It would make sense that you could from that. The bow is lesser than the gun! Well not to us LOL.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

I would think you could carry both... but what a pain to carry both a bow and a long gun. From what I recall, you can carry anything you want, as long as it's a legal weapon in that season. Like carrying a handgun... you can carry concealed (or open) as long as your handgun meets the requirements for a legal weapon during the firearm season. You can't carry a .22 pistol, even though it's a lesser weapon. And still no crossbows in the firearm season, unless you meet the age or disabled requirements (just like the first half of archery season).


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Emailed DNR last week. Drawing will be held "sometime" this week. They will post a link on their site that will allow you to check if you drew. I asked why it's taking so long, she said that there were talks about not awarding permits to people who have never bought a hunting license and to possibly not allow non residents to draw. No idea on how either situation turned out though. Lady's name was Amanda Staub.


Thanks ninja


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Thanks ninja


Anytime. Good luck to everyone who entered the draw. Let's hope all 500 tags go to hunters. Be a shame if a sizeable portion of them went to non hunters.


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> Looks like I can sell off my slug gun stuff:teeth:


If you have a youth savage 220 I'm interested


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

Any more harvests? I know it's been warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

I know it's a bit late but I shot this 12 ptr on October 7th, Friday evening at 5:30. Weighed in at 190 and roughed him at 153"


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

From what I was told from the IDNR, you cannot have a bow and gun in your possession in the tree stand. It has to be one or there other.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Tree hugger applied for a lot of the bobcat tags so they are trying to eliminate them from getting the tags. They do this at Crab Orchard every year and apply for the deer tags to try and limit the harvest.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

BigBrian said:


> Tree hugger applied for a lot of the bobcat tags so they are trying to eliminate them from getting the tags. They do this at Crab Orchard every year and apply for the deer tags to try and limit the harvest.


It's ridiculous that we have to worry about stuff like that.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

BigBrian said:


> From what I was told from the IDNR, you cannot have a bow and gun in your possession in the tree stand. It has to be one or there other.


Same here. I called and asked them specifically last year. The CPO told me that would make me a bowhunter in possession of a firearm, which is illegal.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Seabee99 said:


> Same here. I called and asked them specifically last year. The CPO told me that would make me a bowhunter in possession of a firearm, which is illegal.


That was last year before you could hunt with a bow during gun season. A firearm is a legal weapon during the firearm season. I know f nothing in the statute that would prevent you from possessing more than one legal weapon during the firearm season.

Edit - Keep in mind, none of the language in the Digest was updated to reflect the recent change. But I did find where ad rule states that it is illegal to carry a firearm while hunting deer with bow and arrow. Probably something they should clarify. I see no reason you couldn't carry a legal handgun or long gun. Under the old language, a bow and arrow was only legal during the archery season. Seems this language is outdated now.


----------



## Skyler1987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Only been out twice so far but haven't seen anything. These damn mosquitos can be gone anytime now.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

rakbowhunter said:


> View attachment 4956465


what county?


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

Jasper


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

KC-IL said:


> Under the old language, a bow and arrow was only legal during the archery season. Seems this language is outdated now.


Well, during late winter season last year, during which bow season is still open, I asked if I could take my bow and muzzleloader. That's when the CPO said that I would be considered a bow hunter in possession of a firearm, even though I had a valid late winter antlerless only tag and combo archery permit.

I think the logic is the same. I would just be very hesitant until its either in the digest, or at least posted in clear language on the official IDNR website.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice bucks on the last 2 pages guys!!! 

I know that this weekend starts fall turkey shotgun season. And you are NOT allowed to also bow hunt for deer. During this season you are NOT allowed to carry your bow + gun... it has to be one or the other.

So my guess is that it would be same during shotgun deer season.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Seabee99 said:


> Well, during late winter season last year, during which bow season is still open, I asked if I could take my bow and muzzleloader. That's when the CPO said that I would be considered a bow hunter in possession of a firearm, even though I had a valid late winter antlerless only tag and combo archery permit.
> 
> I think the logic is the same. I would just be very hesitant until its either in the digest, or at least posted in clear language on the official IDNR website.


The only thing about that is that archery season is open during the late winter season and you had 2 different types of valid permits. In the 1st and 2nd firearm season only the firearm tags are valid and archery season is closed. In other words firearm season is now firearm permit season.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

On another note Im trying to figure out how to hunt this up coming cool snap. We are still a week or 10 days ahead of what I would call the start of prime time. I am not going to shoot anything but a mature buck now and I hate to apply too much pressure too soon. Evenings will still be warm and I am afraid I will blow em off the food plots in the mornings. I guess I need to hunt the timber in the mornings. Cameras still aren't showing much except for midnight on those last coolest nights.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Brownie2 said:


> If you have a youth savage 220 I'm interested


I have a regular 220 that has about 25 rounds through it and like new but I have a deal pending on it at the time on another site.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

rakbowhunter said:


> View attachment 4956465


Congrats nice buck! I'm headed down to Macoupin soon!


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

few more day before i make my trip west . hope the weather holds out


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Brownie2 said:


> If you have a youth savage 220 I'm interested


Same here! I almost picked up the stainless this year but decided a ******* bail blind was more important. TC Encore never fails.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> On another note Im trying to figure out how to hunt this up coming cool snap. We are still a week or 10 days ahead of what I would call the start of prime time. I am not going to shoot anything but a mature buck now and I hate to apply too much pressure too soon. Evenings will still be warm and I am afraid I will blow em off the food plots in the mornings. I guess I need to hunt the timber in the mornings. Cameras still aren't showing much except for midnight on those last coolest nights.


Only if you can slip in there like a ninja.

I actually have some daylight pics at first and last light of 2 different bucks. I am going to slip in there friday morning an hour a head of time and hope the wind is and holds NW. REALLY wish I had put another stand in there. Going to have to get that done.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Dextee said:


> Same here! I almost picked up the stainless this year but decided a ******* bail blind was more important. TC Encore never fails.


I've been using a stainless Savage 220 for two years now and that thing is a tackdriver. Savage Arms is a great company to deal with, too. I didn't like the recoil pad on mine because even being a 20-gauge, it still had some kick. I saw on their site that they've got a softer one and I called them to order it - they just asked what my address was and they sent me one. No cost. The recoil is now much more gentle and it's VERY accurate. If you're gun hunting Illinois, I highly suggest looking into one of these.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

WoodsmanRyan said:


> I've been using a stainless Savage 220 for two years now and that thing is a tackdriver. Savage Arms is a great company to deal with, too. I didn't like the recoil pad on mine because even being a 20-gauge, it still had some kick. I saw on their site that they've got a softer one and I called them to order it - they just asked what my address was and they sent me one. No cost. The recoil is now much more gentle and it's VERY accurate. If you're gun hunting Illinois, I highly suggest looking into one of these.


Ya it's on my list for sure. I love the TC and have used it for close to 10 years but they have their draw backs. Trigger pull being the biggest one. I can shoot 250y with that sucker accurately with 150g of blackhorn and TC 250g shockwave. Leopold BDC Scope. The savage trigger on 220 is no doubt awesome. And I'll definitely get the new recoil pad


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

wacker stacker said:


> The only thing about that is that archery season is open during the late winter season and you had 2 different types of valid permits. In the 1st and 2nd firearm season only the firearm tags are valid and archery season is closed. In other words firearm season is now firearm permit season.


Totally agree with this. *HOWEVER*... the way the current rules are worded, you can't do it. There's a lot of language that never got cleared up to implement this, and it does state that you can't possess a firearm while "hunting deer with bow and arrow." Would make sense to clean up some of the language. I think that's why no official announcement has been made. I talked to a rep for the CPO union a few weeks ago, and he said they're still trying to figure it all out. They haven't really reviewed it. Talked to a friend in another county, and his CPO thought they opened it up to crossbows, too. IDNR shoved this through so fast they didn't dot all their i's and cross all their t's.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This thread should liven up a bit in the next day or so. I'm am thinking this evening and the morning should be good. I can see some scapes getting hit with the ground soft now. Cams will tell the story but I probably need to stay out of my best spots still.


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> This thread should liven up a bit in the next day or so. I'm am thinking this evening and the morning should be good. I can see some scapes getting hit with the ground soft now. Cams will tell the story but I probably need to stay out of my best spots still.


Still waiting for my bow to come back from the shop. Jimmy at Indian Creek Archery near Ottawa is taking care of me. Limbs were shipped from PSE on the 17. Hope to be back in the woods any day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Headed out Friday night and saturday morning. Gonna sit a scrape line friday night and a pinch point saturday morning as long as the current predictions hold.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tick tock tick tock.

I got big bucks on the brain and can't hunt until next weekend.

Good luck all. Hope to see some nice ones down.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomorrow looks really darn good. Cancelled my eye doc appointment so I can go in the afternoon as well as morning. Not going to miss this really cold snap here in Central, IL.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

be there monday. cant wait


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I am debating whether to sit on bean patch with scrapes all along it or in the timber where there is a scrape that I put a cam on last Sat. Tonight I am going to sit on secluded cut corn patch on the down wind side of a 20 acre nasty patch.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> I am debating whether to sit on bean patch with scrapes all along it or in the timber where there is a scrape that I put a cam on last Sat. Tonight I am going to sit on secluded cut corn patch on the down wind side of a 20 acre nasty patch.


Not knowing all the details - I'd go to the scrape in the woods in the AM.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Not knowing all the details - I'd go to the scrape in the woods in the AM.


This is pretty much my plan:thumbs_up
I am scared to bust across foodplots in the morning this early on.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> This is pretty much my plan:thumbs_up
> I am scared to bust across foodplots in the morning this early on.


Cool - I have no choice but to cross big bean and corn fields if I want to hunt in the morning on the primary farm. I finally gave up even trying. I have a small place I am going for mornings now BUT its for sale  and it isn't really what I want so it's probably not going to be there next season. The hunt for a morning property starts ALL over. I ENVY guys with morning stands. LOL. Really!
Good luck wack!


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

39 degrees in the morning. Will hit the woods for the first time this season. Got pics of numerous bucks hittin the same scrape. Normally don't hunt mornings till Halloween. But these temps, and a Friday off with my name on it, gotta be out there!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

One lonely button tonight....didn't see anything driving in or out. kinda dead.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

they should me moving today


----------



## karm (Aug 8, 2016)

I am also watching the clock ...4 pm I am off work ..headed west to jdcounty get a good nites sleep... get up early and hit the woods !! good luck to all !!!!


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Ill be burning rubber @ or before 1:00 headed out 2 hours for a sit tonight than tomorrow morning! Looking forward to this cold weather. Lets get some more pics on this thread!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

3 does so far. Was gonna shoot a crippled fawn but didn't work out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

checked scrape cam on my way in:teeth:


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice morning. Saw lots of does and one little horny forkhorn that's fixin to get his butt whooped if he keeps dogging this group of does this early. Old momma doe didn't appreciate the attention.

Day off work. Cold front. Heard turkeys gobbling this morning. Solid deer movement through 9:30. Was a great day to be out!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't see a stinking deer until I got to the truck and there was a doe and a fawn across the road on the edge of some beans. My dad didn't see any either but a doe got smacked right in front of our farm buy a truck at 8:45 then run over by another. He called me and I came and salvaged the loins so not a total loss. Nutin better than a little fresh road kill:teeth:
Odd part is she got hit about 8' from my dads parked truck:mg:


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

In the stand for the second time this year. Wanted to make it out this morning but had to take the day off yesterday and stay at home with a sick toddler. So had to put some time in the office this morning. Out here later than I wanted to be but better than being at home! Hoping for a nice sit tomorrow morning and Sunday afternoon. Just wish a frost would come and knock some of these leaves off!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Saw good movement this morning between 9-10am. 4 deer total and 2 of them being good bucks.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Headin back in for the evening. Probably be last sit for the weekend. Got some ******* haybail blinds ive got to get together before its too late.


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Went in for my first sit of the season as well this morning. Had a group of 5 does/fawns come in at 830. All were within 35 yards and I was trying to pick out the biggest one when the wind swirled and they knew something was up and bailed. 

Had a really fat coyote sneak in behind me as well and didn't offer a shot. I thought it was the landowners mutt for a second as this thing was so fat. I'll be looking for that sucker later in the season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Got in the tree about 20 ago. Sitting on a nice pinch point where I had an encounter with a giant last year about same time.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya the wind is problematic at this time. Im in a shallow bottom pinch and need a steady wind. My have to move this stand. Never hunted here so im not familiar with the deer patterns yet. Although they seem to be learning me quickly lol. Dang Suckers.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Was sitting nice and still enjoying the beautiful weather when I hear it.... big fat doe down wind blowing like crazy. Never flagged but she sure caught my scent with this erratic wind. Had 5 other does with her, then 2 small does came in after the but not worth putting down. Big fat girl comes around again she is DONE.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm on a field edge in my spot that I call the "grocery store." It's a creekline out away from any big timber. It's a place I'll be happy to take a doe. I've got does and small bucks routinely on camera, so we'll see. I'm in a tree I've never hunted with great wind. They just need to cooperate.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Heartbreak. Had a shooter at 40 following doe n fawn. A little small SW wind and he decided hed just sneak back where he came from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

5 does were around for an hour. Good thing wind stopped cuz they were down wind before it did.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Had a large coyote come in to 20 yards. Was at full draw on him, moved my bow and knicked a limb very softly. Was all it took... pretty upset I messed that up, he had a great coat

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

5 *****, that was it for me. A bit early for this stand, but had to try it. May sleep in tomorrow, big boys still not showing up in daylight here. Hate to overhunt my good spots this early. Only have 7 days of work left between now and gun season!


----------



## bulldawg22 (Oct 19, 2015)

Took a half day from work today to get out with the cold front. Had good action tonight. Few deer feeding on beans coming out around 5:00. Had my first encounter with a big 10 I have on camera but never came in close enough for a shot. Won't make it out until next weekend goodluck to everyone going out this weekend.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Heading up to my spot that's been flooded out on the Mississippi River. 2 weeks ago the water was 2-3 feet deep, so going in to see what it looks like today. Hopefully the water is down, but if not, off to some close by public ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

small buck at first light.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bobcat lottery has been concluded. Link on homepage of IL DNR website. Talked to a dozen local guys, not a single tag among us.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

hunt1up said:


> I'm on a field edge in my spot that I call the "grocery store." It's a creekline out away from any big timber. It's a place I'll be happy to take a doe. I've got does and small bucks routinely on camera, so we'll see. I'm in a tree I've never hunted with great wind. They just need to cooperate.


Well I got my doe off my creek spot last night around 5 o'clock. I was sitting there, not paying attention, when I looked up and she was standing in the field feeding at 35 yards. I had her in the truck by 6 and I was done. Now the rest of the year is buck only hunting.

I also watched a 100" 8 pointer chase a doe HARD. I was getting in my truck when I saw him chasing her across a field like it was November 8th. Zig-zagging, loud grunting, the whole bit. It was fun to watch.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I love opening my freezer and seeing this. On the private property I have access on its matures bucks only from here on out. On management piece ifs it a doe it's jerkey and/or snack sticks. Every 2 doe kills gets you another lottery point the next year. 











Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just looked I scored a bobcat tag. I do have a few places where they reside gonna have to put in some effort I guess 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Bobcat lottery has been concluded. Link on homepage of IL DNR website. Talked to a dozen local guys, not a single tag among us.


I've also talked to a bunch of guys and none of us scored a tag and we have a bunch of cats around where we hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Seen 2 cats since October 1. There's several on the bluff at one of our farms. I just don't understand it. DNR biologist says the state estimates that the vast majority of the population lives right here in southern IL between the rivers. Just seems a little bit shaky that not a single person I've talked to got a tag (almost 20 people now.) 

Just makes me wonder how many of those were awarded to those animal rights people.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

hunt1up said:


> I also watched a 100" 8 pointer chase a doe HARD. I was getting in my truck when I saw him chasing her across a field like it was November 8th. Zig-zagging, loud grunting, the whole bit. It was fun to watch.


Little buck I saw yesterday was grunting and harassing a doe and fawns. She was having none of it and turned on him a few times and stopped him in his tracks.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

had a big in ' on cam Thursday 10:18 am while I was working haha made a scrape rubbed his hocks and peed in it...wish I was there when he did that.....


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm staying out of the best farm I have access to until.november 5-7. Gonna sit three days in a row all day or until I get a wall hanger. Won't settle for or shoot anything less than one of the 140"+ I know are running around. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Saw a 3 1/2" year old typical 11 point tonight but he wasn't rutty - just messing around in some thick stuff at about 60 yds. Had 2 stupid song dogs push some does and a little buck out of a cut bean field. Tried calling them in - got them interested but not enough to come in anywhere near bow range. One of the yotes was huge. Going to have to get after them with the rifle this winter.


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

In case you weren't aware....cubs are going to World Series. Game one on Tuesday which will also be my first sit this season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw two does at last light. I was about 5 yards off the Mississippi River. They were feeding around for a while, then they calmly walked up to the river, jumped in, and swam to an island about 1/4 mile out in the river.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Had a beautiful 8 in front me last night early about 5:45 came in checking out decoy fed around it and sniffed it. Not overly aggressive. 30 yard chipshot I release and hear a crazy loud noise my arrow does a crazy looping corkscrew into dirt 5 feet in front of him. Not sure what happened but I know luminok didn't go on either. Trying to figure out what just happened I retrieve arrow to find it was the luminok nock that basically shattered upon release. Pretty pissed about it but glad I didn't get any in my eye or cause a guy shot. Never had that happen before.


----------



## MUreceptor (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm headed to the land of Lincoln in a few weeks. Both my father-in-law and my step-father-in-law have big gardens that are eaten every year by deer and they both invited me to use my tags there. Step-father-in-law has a six point and a larger (uncounted buck) on the property. I would pass on the six for sure, but we''all see about the other. Once I lay eyes on him, if he's a mature deer, I'll probably take him.

It looks to be a great way to part with $400, at least I hope so!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Hung a stand then went to another spot. I was running late and saw several deer on the drive in. Barely got in my stand and had a button pass by at the 10 yards. Freezer is full and I have been hunting odd spots to stay away from my good rut spots for another week.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Ive been taking a younger guy along the last 2 years and I just got a text that he just drilled a doe.....so mission accomplished there. I think it is his 3rd bow kill. I had him sitting in doe central lol.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Found this site for the wind. I was using the wind.htm web site but came across this just just now and its more user friendly...Windytv.com
I think its based off the same data dump as wind.htm uses. Anyway I've found it to be pretty reliable for primary wind. Of course it doesn't take in account thermals or ditches, hollers etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

After last nights exploding nock I did get some better news 

I got drawn successfully. Problem I have only seen 1 ever 10 years I have been hunting this farm in north IL while calling coyotes. None of the nieghbors have seen or got pics either they told me I was crazy. 
Now I gotta try finding a spot to hunt them. Any suggestions or recommendations would be appreciated. 
I guess this is a good problem to have!!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I drew a bobcat cat tag as well but have never seen one. I do know where some are though as my brother has seen them.
Looks like Im gonna have to not use coyote vocals so much calling this year and load a few cat sounds into the Foxpro. Gonna have to consider the 221 fireball or the 17 Rem instead of the 22 250, 6mm and the Swift too. I don't want a multi piece pelt if I shoot one :thumbs_do


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> I drew a bobcat cat tag as well but have never seen one. I do know where some are though as my brother has seen them.
> Looks like Im gonna have to not use coyote vocals so much calling this year and load a few cat sounds into the Foxpro. Gonna have to consider the 221 fireball or the 17 Rem instead of the 22 250, 6mm and the Swift too. I don't want a multi piece pelt if I shoot one :thumbs_do


Shoot it in the middle and you'll have a head start on ear muffs. :teeth:


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone else trying it this afternoon? A tad warm and windy, but hate to waste a day like today doing chores around the house!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I had to move a stand. Sitting today out. Pretty warm. Mosquitoes were actually out in force when i was moving it. I think i got this bucks exit route pegged. But he's likely one step a head of me already lol. Try next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

SOILHunter489 said:


> Anyone else trying it this afternoon? A tad warm and windy, but hate to waste a day like today doing chores around the house!!


I've been out for a couple hours. Nothing to report aside from a flourishing squirrel population


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Had a great Saturday night. Had 2 bucks pushing some does. Saw a total of 7 bucks. 5 all outside the ears, one shooter no shot and 2 baskets.Had about 15 deer in the plot. Probably one of my best Oct evenings!


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Killed a big, old doe tonight. I was on public land and it took about 2 hours to drag her out. First deer with a bow since 2013 for me, so I'm happy to have a big mature doe for the freezer.


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

Seabee99 said:


> Killed a big, old doe tonight. I was on public land and it took about 2 hours to drag her out. First deer with a bow since 2013 for me, so I'm happy to have a big mature doe for the freezer.


Where abouts (county). All I hunt is public land up here in DeKalb. Aside from an upcoming rut trip to Jim Edgar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I was just wondering myself. Do most of you hunt public land or private land?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Outsider said:


> I was just wondering myself. Do most of you hunt public land or private land?


Private here


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Private here


I'm just asking because me and my friend decided to lease a piece of land in kankakee county. So far we have pictures of about 5 does and 2 buck. One 6 pointer and one spike. But they always there at about 11-12 at night. So far I only saw one doe during the day. Basically last year I was hunting public land and saw more does and bucks at this time then what we saw so far on private land. I think this is not worth it and next year I will tell him to just stay on public.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm torn on what to do - I had an encounter Friday with a great buck at 40 that wouldn't take that one more step to show his chest. He didn't like what the does didn't like. No hard spook, just walked back were he came from. Wind swirled on me. I moved the stand so that is further up the ridge so I should be much safer from the swirl. 
I just don't know when to go back in there. Stay on him or give it more time? I need any westerly wind.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

hsiddall said:


> Where abouts (county). All I hunt is public land up here in DeKalb. Aside from an upcoming rut trip to Jim Edgar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ray Norbut, Dutch Creek Unit


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

She has nubs on top of her head similar to a button buck. 155 mm from the corner of her eye to the corner of her nose. She weighed 142# Field dressed. Pic doesn't do this old girl justice! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Two year old 8pt. at first light and a couple fawns closer to 8. No more north winds until Sunday


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Haa! Great Doe!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> Two year old 8pt. at first light and a couple fawns closer to 8. No more north winds until Sunday


I know - I am going tonight if they hold NE. Last chance in this spot until the wind comes around.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Watched a mature 7 pt dog a doe across a standing bean field in SIL Friday eve. She wasn't trying to loose him either. Video on FB, but hadn't put on youtube yet to direct post.

https://www.facebook.com/AimNLow/videos/10154647598419287/


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Seabee99 said:


> She has nubs on top of her head similar to a button buck. 155 mm from the corner of her eye to the corner of her nose. She weighed 142# Field dressed. Pic doesn't do this old girl justice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big doe, congratulations.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Holy smokes is it quit . I may not even be able to draw. 1 button buck so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Took a big doe last night also had a med 8 pt chasing a little 6 point poking him with his horns that little guy was running for his life. Also passed 2 nice 8 pts sat night. Saw a ton of deer piling into freshly cut corn field. 14 total Carroll county.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Outsider said:


> I was just wondering myself. Do most of you hunt public land or private land?


Private here. Very few decent places to hunt public ground around. Blessed to have old family farm ground I'm able to hunt! About 30 minutes from home, and a county over, but so worth it!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2.5 10pt pushing a doe around tonight. Young guns gotta have their fun i guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys that had planned taking off Friday and Halloween, are you still going to do so with this heat wave we're going to get? It's hard to get excited about hunting when the temps are in the 70's this time of year.


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

HeartBreak3r said:


> You guys that had planned taking off Friday and Halloween, are you still going to do so with this heat wave we're going to get? It's hard to get excited about hunting when the temps are in the 70's this time of year.


I never did have those days booked to take vacation time, I waited and am going to take November 10-11th this year.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

4-12th for me


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I had planned on 11/3-11/13. But if the weather doesn't cool down I won't be taking any days off of work to hunt until at least 11/7.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I plan to be there 4th - 16th no matter the weather. Gotta hunt the good with bad. Better then being at work

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys are all pointing out the obvious dates. I'm asking about this weekend and the warm weather forecast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

HeartBreak3r said:


> You guys are all pointing out the obvious dates. I'm asking about this weekend and the warm weather forecast.


I don't consider 70's to be hot and won't change my plans to hunt both Friday and Monday. Though...I also hadn't planned on hitting it extremely hard this weekend either...just a bit too early to dive it full force like I will beginning middle of next week.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

If the wind is right I will hunt this weekend wont bother me a bit. Seem some great action with 70 and Halloween.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

70 is not bad at all. Actually is typical for Southern IL. Last year when it was mid 80's that shut them down except right before dark. I will be hitting the fringe of my areas. No pressure yet. Middle of next week should be ready to hit typical trolling spots. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Slow morning for me. Sit til I had to work (9 15) and had no encounters. Hoping for a better afternoon.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

two does and a 1.5 year old buck around 2:00p.m today. 

Haven't seen anything bigger than 1-1.5 year old for the bucks.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

... thinking w/ the warm and windy conditions for FRI/SAT

I may try to just get into some standing corn and sit on a bucket or still hunt.

now that I'm thinking about it... it actually sets up perfect for a spot I could never be w/o standing corn and a strong S or SW wind!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya i see the winds will be blowing pretty good. Ive got to get my ******* haybail blind together. Sounds like beer and some construction for Friday evening! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Heading down to hunt Thursday afternoon, Friday and Saturday AM. I was going to hunt Saturday PM but the temps are just to warm for me to hunt. Sightings for me go down this time of year when steps are more than 10 degrees above average. I still think the mornings be fairly good with no moon and moonrise and set at very good times. I was thinking about sticking around for Saturday PM and Sunday AM but with the Cubs in the world series, figured getting back to the city for the games would be good. I was in Wrigley Saturday for the clincher and it was a mad house.

Is anyone seeing any rut activity yet? I have a camera that I check every few weeks at my parents house. In the last week 4 bucks showed up and I have a good series of pics of two 2.5 year olds really fighting it out.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm heading up on the 4 th- 13th. Not ideal temps but I got my best deer ever on Nov 8 th on a morning the temps were 58. Just never know


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Not thrilled about the weekend weather either but will still be out there for part of it.

My serious hunting starts on the 4th for a couple of days in IL, then down to KS for 5 1/2, then back to IL for a couple more. That timing should be prime time - but I do hope temps cool down.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Predator said:


> Not thrilled about the weekend weather either but will still be out there for part of it.
> 
> My serious hunting starts on the 4th for a couple of days in IL, then down to KS for 5 1/2, then back to IL for a couple more. That timing should be prime time - but I do hope temps cool down.



Temperature is not cooling. I don't see a frost through middle of November in IL.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Usually I'm in Central Illinois the first week of November. Decided to push it to the 2nd week this year because my cameras picked up more daytime mature buck pics during that time the last few years. Hopefully the temps start to drop a bit. At least point, I'll just take any average temps or below. Hopefully there still moving a bit this weekend, you just never know. Wind looks 10 to 20 so hopefully that will cool things off a bit and keep them on their feet a bit more than normal when the temps are high.


----------



## Country boy 91 (Oct 2, 2016)

I usually go out for a couple hours in the morning and a couple in the evening. I have an advantage over most here as I only have to walk 200yds from my house to my blind or sometimes I get lucky and walk 30ft from my back door to a spot overlooking a gully.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey fellas. Headed up to Northern IL next week to hunt on a friend of the families farm i've been to before. Sure is beautiful rolling country up there and I really enjoy being able to see more than 100 yards, which happens rarely in the extreme thickness we have in Central Oklahoma. Another fun element is they don't run any trail cameras on the 300+ acres of their farm I can hunt, which only one other guy hunts. That not knowing what is out there makes for an added level of excitement. Always a bunch of deer there and have seen some big ones but never got it done. They only have a few stands as they aren't really serious hunters and this year i'm planning most of my hunt around using my sticks and saddle. Been checking in on the thread but wanted to officially post now that the trip is coming up soon. Will be there on 11/2 for a short 4-5 day trip. My next post will be from the stand (or saddle).


----------



## bulldawg22 (Oct 19, 2015)

BigBrian said:


> Usually I'm in Central Illinois the first week of November. Decided to push it to the 2nd week this year because my cameras picked up more daytime mature buck pics during that time the last few years. Hopefully the temps start to drop a bit. At least point, I'll just take any average temps or below. Hopefully there still moving a bit this weekend, you just never know. Wind looks 10 to 20 so hopefully that will cool things off a bit and keep them on their feet a bit more than normal when the temps are high.


I have seen the same thing on the property I hunt over the last few years. The majority of the mature bucks have been on camera or encountered from the 8th through the 15th of November


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Does anyone know the law in regards to knocking down corn? The farmer didn't take out the little bit of the end row where I needed him to so I don't have a good view from the blind. Can I just drive it over and knock it down? Doesn't that only pertain to bird hunting?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't think you can knock it down unless using regular farming practices......however if it was me well you know the rest of my answer.:teeth:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> I don't think you can knock it down unless using regular farming practices......however if it was me well you know the rest of my answer.:teeth:


Ha ya it's not really that much. I could always just cut it and throw the few ears in between the rows. I wish the farmer would have just followed my instructions


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

He probably left it for the deer. I would just go say something to him and ask if you can cut a section down


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Burtle said:


> He probably left it for the deer. I would just go say something to him and ask if you can cut a section down


I left it for the deer  It's up to me what to do with it. It's really not a lot that I want to knock over, so I don't think their will be any issues taking down a 10ft sections so I can see around the corner. It's sill anyway the whole thing. I see deer way prefer to try and eat the corn on the stock than off the husk on the ground.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Hey Does anyone know the law in regards to knocking down corn? The farmer didn't take out the little bit of the end row where I needed him to so I don't have a good view from the blind. Can I just drive it over and knock it down? Doesn't that only pertain to bird hunting?


I was told that you can knock it down for everything except migratory birds excluding doves. I mow mine.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

booner21 said:


> I was told that you can knock it down for everything except migratory birds excluding doves. I mow mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sweet! That works for me! Thx booner


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wanted to make it out for a bit before work tomorrow morning, but a last second meeting is going to keep that from happening! Hope to make it out Friday evening and will probably be my only sit for the weekend with the exception of possibly Sunday morning. Wedding to attend Saturday...:thumbs_do and another one on November 12! :thumbs_do:thumbs_do 

Hope to get it done before gun season, but this temps aren't looking promising! At least the crops are coming out well and won't keep me at work on weekends!


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Anybody go out this evening? I would of love to been out this afternoon in the cool drizzle and mist we had. Buuut when ya work till 5 during the week makes it hard.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Not me. I really have come to hate day light savings time that's coming up. Its got to keep a lot guys out of the woods who work days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Not me. I really have come to hate day light savings time that's coming up. Its got to keep a lot guys out of the woods who work days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to mention getting up an hour earlier sucks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

booner21 said:


> Not to mention getting up an hour earlier sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thats no joke!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

By day 3 i start falling a sleep like for an hour in a tree usually around 11am hah. 
Really thought we were gonna get rid of there a few botes back. But nope.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Sat this evening in a cut corn field with my DSD buck decoy. Other deer bought the ruse but no big boy unfortunately


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

booner21 said:


> I was told that you can knock it down for everything except migratory birds excluding doves. I mow mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Hunting over mowed corn is considered baiting, I know first hand. Had a buddy get popped for it. We didn't think we did anything wrong but he was ticketed for hunting over bait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Dextee said:


> Not me. I really have come to hate day light savings time that's coming up. Its got to keep a lot guys out of the woods who work days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Getting up @3:50 SUCKS way more than getting up @4:50 on my days off.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Hunting over mowed corn is considered baiting, I know first hand. Had a buddy get popped for it. We didn't think we did anything wrong but he was ticketed for hunting over bait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a game warden tell me that if they see you walk past a corn stalk and knock off an ear, even if it's an accident it's baiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Allowed under farming practices in the regs. I even spoke to my CPO because I knew it was a gray area. I didn't touch one kernel of corn of what the farmer harvested tho.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I won't mow it. I just want to knock over a some stocks on the end. About the width of my truck.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Heck the amount you are talking cut it and use it on your front porch for broom corn. It is a great fall decorection. Lol! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

air rn said:


> Heck the amount you are talking cut it and use it on your front porch for broom corn. It is a great fall decorection. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Ya really - It's very little. I'm not worried about it.

I really want to get to a stand tonight but there is this NW that is calling for a shift to a SE wind right about KILL time. Plus the SE will blow up into bedding. Hard to say exactly when that shift will really occur though.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> Allowed under farming practices in the regs. I even spoke to my CPO because I knew it was a gray area. I didn't touch one kernel of corn of what the farmer harvested tho.


Sorry I just want to make sure I don't screw this up. So I can knock it down but I can't mow it? Is that correct? I'm in a similar situation where I just want to kock down a lane through a portion.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Hunting over mowed corn is considered baiting, I know first hand. Had a buddy get popped for it. We didn't think we did anything wrong but he was ticketed for hunting over bait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not what I was told when I called the DNR and talked with an officer. We had two acres of corn that we left up. I called and asked if we can mow it and hunt over it and he said "Absolutely yes."


----------



## jjwillie (Sep 21, 2010)

Dang those DSD dekes look awesome Maxemus. I just cant force myself to drop the coin on one, because the last two I've bought have got absolutely destroyed in one year of hunting use by angry bucks. lol


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I sat out the last four hunts and I am on edge....
I took a drive the last 2 mornings at first light and didn't see squat. I think I am gonna hunt evenings from here on out and hunt mornings in secondary spots until middle to end of next week before I hit my funnels etc. This warm spell coming isn't looking good.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

DSD looks awesome I want one.....


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

HuntIL2 said:


> Sorry I just want to make sure I don't screw this up. So I can knock it down but I can't mow it? Is that correct? I'm in a similar situation where I just want to kock down a lane through a portion.


Not sure about not harvesting it. That is a gray area. Some cpo's say one thing others say another. Maybe Kevin will chime in.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

bigbucks170 said:


> DSD looks awesome I want one.....


Realistic as can be. Thanks chris. Best of luck this year


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Is anyone going to try and hunt this wind this afternoon withe the weird NW to SE switch at around 5p?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

jjwillie said:


> Dang those DSD dekes look awesome Maxemus. I just cant force myself to drop the coin on one, because the last two I've bought have got absolutely destroyed in one year of hunting use by angry bucks. lol


Thanks willie
I refuse to leave it be. I take it in and out with me. A bit heavy tho.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dextee said:


> Is anyone going to try and hunt this wind this afternoon withe the weird NW to SE switch at around 5p?


I am planning on it. According to Weather Underground for my area, it looks like the switch wont take place until 8:00. I hope they are right.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

DMcDowell said:


> I am planning on it. According to Weather Underground for my area, it looks like the switch wont take place until 8:00. I hope they are right.


Ya I am going also. If I don't I will wish I had I reckon. I do hope the switch holds off until 630. We'll see!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

What a nice afternoon to be in the woods. Not too warm and with the light breeze I can hear every squirrel in the county rustling around in the leaves. I've had a nice run of good bucks working through this area recently, I'm hoping to get a look at one from
the stand instead of the trailcam for a change.

At the very least, I'm enjoying the weather and the scenery much more than any other day this season.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Glad I checked the hourly forecast to see the anticipated wind shift. I would have hunted a deep funnel I usually save till Nov. Bad spot to be with a SE wind in the eve. So back up to the field edge tonight. Still a lot of North in the light breeze right now. But really calm and quiet.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I pulled the plug. Couldn't chance that SE wind. Its trying to push through now at tehe house. 
But dang us it beautiful out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Im sitting an odd ball spot little funnel just to be hunting.... I saw deer behind my house at 3:30 and my wife just text me there were deer all over while she was driving home. No doubt they were up early.


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

Y'all need to have a look at the "hunt stand" app. It's just a gimmick but is free. You can pinpoint your stand location on satelight imagery then it forecasts the winds for up to 72 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

hsiddall said:


> Y'all need to have a look at the "hunt stand" app. It's just a gimmick but is free. You can pinpoint your stand location on satelight imagery then it forecasts the winds for up to 72 hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a great app as it also tells you adjoining land owners. It shows you the hunt zone as well for wind direction. Great app

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

Was thinking about getting away and coming down this weekend, but temps in the 80's might make me wait. Any more updates on movement or crop harvest? Thanks.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Saw three 2.5 year olds running all over the place. The biggest one chased does for a short time then hammered his scrapes. Still got some time until the big show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I got vacation planned for November 5th-8th. Hoping I hit it right in the thick of it! Gonna sit all day for those 4 days.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Start vacation tomorrow at 2 and don't go back until December 12th I think. I think I might get a few good days in there. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Got 8 more days till i am headed to SW Illinois. Im totally stoked

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

I did not hunt this eve but I did get a drive in at prime time. They wrtenon the fields early. As early as 4. Saw a few good ones. Did see some pushing by younger deer. I am still holding off for a few days on my best spots. Got stands plotted for winds and ready to go. Lots of scrapes being made. I am pumped. I have a buddy coming in from AR. He will be my guest for the week. He has never shot a buck bigger than 120. I have a few that will make his jaw drop. Could care less if I get one this week. I want him to breech the 140 mark. Pretty confident he will have an opportunity. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Maxemus said:


> Not sure about not harvesting it. That is a gray area. Some cpo's say one thing others say another. Maybe Kevin will chime in.


Best to check with local CPO, as sometimes interpretations can vary with what's being done with food plots nowadays. Here's what the regs say, as "exceptions" to the baiting rules. My take would be the key words "left standing". JMO. Mowing or knocking down would not be "left standing", nor would it be normal agricultural practice.

Doves, I believe, are one exception as many people will mow sunflowers and hunt over them.

Exceptions...

• standing crops planted and left standing as food plots for wildlife.

• grain or other feed scattered or distributed solely as a result of normal agricultural, gardening or soil stabilization practices.

• grain or other feed distributed or scattered solely as the result of manipulation of an agricultural crop or other feed on the land where grown, for purposes of dove hunting.

• standing, flooded or manipulated natural vegetation or food/seed deposited by natural vegetation.


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

dmason3 said:


> According to DNR rules and regulations archery season is closed during regular firearm season. You can archery hunt during youth, ML only and late season antlerless firearm seasons
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse my ignorance but why is this? I can pull out a .300 win mag and shoot a deer but if I use a Compound bow I am breaking the law?


----------



## mrhoyt1 (Sep 9, 2010)

S.A.S said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why is this? I can pull out a .300 win mag and shoot a deer but if I use a Compound bow I am breaking the law?


your breaking the law with the win mag also


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Took vacation for halloween and then im off the 3rd till the 14th of November. Im beyond ready for it, tho 8th or 9th to the 13th, im gonna be in SW MN huntin a buddys 600+ acres of private, will have bow and slug gun with me since i can have both in the tree with me. Didnt make it out this morning cause my dumba** didnt set my alarms haha. But if these 30mph gusts keep up today, im gonna go ground stalk some public land near me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Buddy had an awesome hunt this morning in SIL. Saw 3 mature bucks. Biggest was pushing does all around him, grunting every step. Said it was a 10, 160s. Rattled in a big 8 and a big 7. The 7 was a buck we saw last week while hunting. He has filled one tag already so passed the 8 and 7 hoping the 10 would get close enough. Didn't happen.

He also sent me pix from our cams he checked last night...def new bucks showing on cams every day.


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

S.A.S said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why is this? I can pull out a .300 win mag and shoot a deer but if I use a Compound bow I am breaking the law?


I wouldn't try the .300 win mag in ILLINOIS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greeny04 (Oct 4, 2016)

It is closed during firearm season. However they made a change to the legal weapons that can be used for firearm season.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Been slow for me...a fee 2
5 yr. Olds cruising about 9 am this morning while I was driving home.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 5yo at 9am today?
Oh you meant a few 2.5yo. Ha


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Slow tonight. Hate south winds. But get to spend some time afield with my son home from college.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> 2 5yo at 9am today?
> Oh you meant a few 2.5yo. Ha


ya a few 2.5s 
me and this phone don't always see eye to eye.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

4 does at 10 yards at about 6:45. Hopefully the big boys will be out.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Slow so far. 0. Blood suckers are actually out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Its 47 here in NC opening day of Muzzleloader. No skeeters out. Deer on their feet searching. Im headed yalls way in 6 days. Weather is looking pretty good for next weekend best of luck to all you Illinois hunters. Its fixin to get good out there over next 2 weeks. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just had a mamma doe and her twins walk by. 8 deer so far. No bucks yet.


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

No deer yet. Lotta squirrels beautiful morning none the less. Few skitters. Wont make it out tonight got my godsons bday party. Tmrw should be good with the cooler weather hopefully. Used a vacation day for Halloween so will see how that goes with the unexpected warm weather


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Took cell phone video of 2 little bucks sparring at 10 yds. Other than that, been really slow... again.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Had this interesting encounter the other day with a young buck that was hot on a does tail. Listen to his particular grunting style and chime in. I had personally never heard this before and I've been doing this a long time. 
https://vimeo.com/189435360


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Had this interesting encounter the other day with a young buck that was hot on a does tail. Listen to his particular grunting style and chime in. I had personally never heard this before and I've been doing this a long time.
> https://vimeo.com/189435360


Nope. I have never heard that particular grunting style either. One of the cool things about hunting whitetails is you can always learn, see or hear something new! Thanks for sharing the video.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh ya I've heard that talk before. What he's trying to communicate, but not successfully, is how he does everything yet he's getting no love for his efforts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Iv used that popping noise with success before actually learned it before i started hunting watching one of outdoor life magazines video series VHS's they did with the Drury brothers. My grandpa had them all. Only popped at them when i cld visually see them


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> Had this interesting encounter the other day with a young buck that was hot on a does tail. Listen to his particular grunting style and chime in. I had personally never heard this before and I've been doing this a long time.
> https://vimeo.com/189435360


Ive tried it but never any luck.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I have heard that a few times in the woods over the years. Always reminded me of a drunk dude in a bar trying a really lame pickup line. Kind of the whitetail version of "is it hot in here or is it just you?".


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

JC-XT said:


> I have heard that a few times in the woods over the years. Always reminded me of a drunk dude in a bar trying a really lame pickup line. Kind of the whitetail version of "is it hot in here or is it just you?".


Got a laugh from that analogy


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Any advice hunting this hot weather ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm sitting on a Creek bend where 3 fingers converge. Hoping they come in for a drink from one of the fingers. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Just had a small 8 following a doe then stopped to make a scrape.

Meanwhile I'm getting attacked by mosquitoes. Crazy this late in Oct - way too hot!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I hate this hot weather I'm sitting it out till in the morning !


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just so dam HOT! When I left the house this at 4 this morning it was 65 degrees that should be the high temp. Looks like it's going to be hot till December.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hunted this morning. I was on public and there were people everywhere. Unfortunately there were also billions of mosquitoes and no deer activity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just got back from pike for a week. Shot a fat doe, but made a horrible shot on a big 9 . Plowed him right in the shoulder and the arrow broke off. I felt like I was gonna throw up. Still feel pretty bad . I've never wounded a deer .


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

revturbo9967 said:


> Just got back from pike for a week. Shot a fat doe, but made a horrible shot on a big 9 . Plowed him right in the shoulder and the arrow broke off. I felt like I was gonna throw up. Still feel pretty bad . I've never wounded a deer .


Don't beat yourself up. It happens to all of us.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

All I am seeing is people who have no business being on the property I hunt.:angry:
I wish the wind would turn out of the north and I will head to my own farm finally. 0 good spots on south wind.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Don't beat yourself up. It happens to all of us.


Thanks . I talked myself through the shot for almost 30 seances . And I still pulled it . I hope he lives on . Im discussed with the outcome


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Sat tonight at a new spot and saw nothing. Was walking out and have to pass another blind I have set up on my exit route. Of course as I come over the hill, I see the siloutte of a large body and rack about 20 yards in front of my blind feeding in the soy bean field. Awesome. Gonna sit that blind tomorrow if the wind cooperates. Also pulled some trail cameras and picked up a lot of movement along a river crossing, gonna relocate a blind and hope my luck takes a turn for the best. Good luck to everyone headed out tomorrow!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like the weather is gonna start cooperating come Thursday.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Any action this morning guys?


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

Nothing but squirrels


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thinking about going out tonight, much cooler than yesterday. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Just got back from Fulton County and not much to speak of. Got in town Thursday afternoon and went to my favorite NW stand. First 20 minutes I saw 5 does and fawns but after that when the wind died down, nothing. Friday was pretty uneventful, only a button buck to be seen. My buddy did have an encounter with an 8 point we have on camera that is pretty nice, unfortunately he broke of two tines so he's not longer a shooter. He also now has a grapefruit size tumor or similar on his lower neck that popped up in the last 5 weeks. Whatever it is grew FAST. Sunday AM it was warm. I didnt see anything until 8:30 when a button buck came through and then 9:15 a doe and a fawn. 9:30 had a big coyote jog through but couldnt get ready for a shot in time. Oh well.

The good news is we had a GIANT 8 point show up in the last month and on all the camera we pulled. I've never seen an 8 like this before. G2s have to be 16 to 18 inches. He's now our #1 buck. Bad part is that I was about to sit a stand Thursday night but decided to try another one. I pulled the chip by the stand I was about to sit and sure enough, 4:40 that night he came walking through. Picked the wrong stand! You can tell he' been fighting, he has a couple bloody spots on his neck from an antler puncture. 

Most likely won't make it out again until a week from tuesday when I'll be out for 5 days straight. May head down Friday for a quick day of hunting but I may be pushing my luck with the wife!


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw a bobcat and about 15 does and small bucks, nothing good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Wish i was going tonight but I didn't get the stand moved i wanted too. Tonight sure looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just checked camera pics. Lots of activity by 6 different bucks. All just after dark and before light with a few 2am visits. Getting pumped for this Thursday on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Shot a big nanny last night per landowners request. Seen plenty of good rut action. Bucks are looking but didn't look like does where putting out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Punched a illinois non resident tag today. Isn't my largest deer to date, but am really pleased. The palmation in his beams got me. He was tailing a doe this am at 0743. Thanks for sharing your great state. https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58166ddbd63c5/IMG_1039.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58166e0bf3be1/IMG_1023.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58166e21bfa62/IMG_1052.jpg?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

gasman8 said:


> Punched a illinois non resident tag today. Isn't my largest deer to date, but am really pleased. The palmation in his beams got me. He was tailing a doe this am at 0743. Thanks for sharing your great state. https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58166ddbd63c5/IMG_1039.jpg?
> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58166e0bf3be1/IMG_1023.jpg?
> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58166e21bfa62/IMG_1052.jpg?
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Buck! Maybe I will fill mine next month 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice! What county if you don't mind me askin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Took a drive..seen 2 respectable bucks in the fields. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Nice! What county if you don't mind me askin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knox County 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Been on my feet all day on 2 unsuccessful tracking jobs. Son shot a doe at 8:00 and we tracked/searched till almost noon. Low hit, just a few specs of blood over 100 yds thru CRP, not fun. Second job was a buddy on a lease. Shot a buck at 10:00... paunch hit. Let it sit till 2:00. Great blood for a while and slowed to pin head drops before it crossed a creek.


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

Looks like the weather is going to be hot now through the 2nd week of November. Seems like this has been a trend the last few years in Illinois. Put off hunting next week due to the weather but looks like I will just have to tough it out the 2nd week of November with the temps in the 60's every day.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Saw 2 shooters Saturday morning, no shot. Too hot in the evening. This morning saw 4 bucks, one shooter. I have a nice 150" 10 floating around, he sure loves the cam during the day! Seems weird that there are so many mature bucks moving during daylight hours this early, Since around oct 18.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

revturbo9967 said:


> Thanks . I talked myself through the shot for almost 30 seances . And I still pulled it . I hope he lives on . Im discussed with the outcome


Just curious if the trip lived up to your expectations? I read your thread a few months back when you were asking about pike. Sorry about the bad shot, really sucks.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

HANKFAN said:


> Looks like the weather is going to be hot now through the 2nd week of November. Seems like this has been a trend the last few years in Illinois. Put off hunting next week due to the weather but looks like I will just have to tough it out the 2nd week of November with the temps in the 60's every day.


I'll take those mid 60s. Coolwr would be great but at least its not 70-80.


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

Dextee said:


> I'll take those mid 60s. Coolwr would be great but at least its not 70-80.


I better run and get that thermocell bee fore headed to Cass County. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

hsiddall said:


> I better run and get that thermocell bee fore headed to Cass County.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I've been experiencing this season so far, that might be a really good idea!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Blind grunted a 4pt in last nigt to base of my tree..he grunting and looking for a fight...he ran some does around just west of me in some thick stuff... i grunted him back to me 4 more times....lol (i was bored) now if this N-NE wind ever stops i can get to a better stand location!


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Now that I'm back at a computer I can give a bit more of a detailed experience of my first time hunting Illinois. I hunted pike with an outfitter called buck chasers. They have a good operation and definitely know what they're doing. But, like many of you mentioned when I was researching this place, pike and many of the surrounding counties are way over hunted. We all could see this as the big bucks weren’t moving until the last 5 minutes of light or even after that. They knew the does weren’t ready so they stayed put. The constant pressure of hunters in and out of these areas dramatically effect how they move. On the second evening I saw one shooter about 500 yards away which closed in to about 150, but then I never saw him again. On the 3rd morning I smoked a doe, perfect broad sided double lung . she ran 30 yards and dropped. Shortly after she died a small 8 came out and bedded down with her. He hung with her for about 25 minutes then walked right in front of me. He was only 2.5 , maybe younger. I would have smoked him back home as he was still good size. That night I get over a food plot and it was absolutely dead until last light. I had a big 8-9 come out in front of me and hung for a few minutes. I could see his mass and g2s were certainly good enough through my binoculars . I drew back and slam, punched him in the shoulder and arrow broke off. I thought I was going to throw up. I still feel horrible as I've never wounded a deer before. We didn’t find an ounce of blood anywhere in the plot. so I ended my hunt then. 

I would definitely hunt with buck chasers again if I was going to pay to hunt that area. That said, I probably won't pay big money to hunt there again. The hunting pressure is just to great and although there are a ton of deer sightings, only ones who came into bow range were 1.5 and 2.5 bucks. That shooter on the second day was promising but stayed way away from my stand. 

Anyways, here's my doe. It was a pleasure to see the area for the first time. I meet some good guys and hand a ton of fun.


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Just curious if the trip lived up to your expectations? I read your thread a few months back when you were asking about pike. Sorry about the bad shot, really sucks.


actually you all gave me enough information that i didnt set the bar too high, and it was exactly like you guys said. tons of 140 deer on cameras, non out during the daylight . 2 other guys tagged out . so thats 2 out of 10. i wouldn't consider mine an opportunity because i shot too late.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anybody having luck this morning. 0 here. I'm going to give it til 10 am.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Errg - the south west winds from Friday through Saturday are killing me. The way the 2 farms I hunt and all the stands - not one can be hunted on the SW wind. And there isn't any way to hang a stand to do it on either farm either. I'm really afraid to drop the ******* haybail blind out there on the field of my really good spots for fear it will screw things up. Do I or suffer until Sundays wind change or drop it out there tomorrow?


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dextee said:


> Errg - the south west winds from Friday through Saturday are killing me. The way the 2 farms I hunt and all the stands - not one can be hunted on the SW wind. And there isn't any way to hang a stand to do it on either farm either. I'm really afraid to drop the ******* haybail blind out there on the field of my really good spots for fear it will screw things up. Do I or suffer until Sundays wind change or drop it out there tomorrow?


i had deer all downwind from me with northeast winds for 2 days straight. id just run it.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

revturbo9967 said:


> i had deer all downwind from me with northeast winds for 2 days straight. id just run it.


Out of Haybail blind?


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dextee said:


> Out of Haybail blind?


well, no. but i had a ton of deer down wind of me all week. i stopped worrying about the wind and worried about deer sneaking up on me after a while


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

I didnt go this morning, i take a vacation day for a reason and my butt couldnt get out of bed this morning lol. Ill be out this evening. Been a dang slow weekend for me only seen 2 basket racks all weekend. Bringin the doe decoy with me this evening. Then back to work for 2.5 days then off at lunch the 3rd and dont go back till the 14th. Im likin the 50 and 60dg temps over the 70-80dg temps that week.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Who's headin out tonight?


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll be there tonight, trying to put my lady on her first one. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dextee said:


> Who's headin out tonight?


i would, but its an 18 hour drive back. maybe tomorrow night


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

headed to Golconda on either Friday or Sunday for the week, hope to get one of the good ones we have on camera


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw a 110" ish 8 last night and two small bucks and a few does and fawns this morning. The larger of the 2 bucks was doing quite a bit of grunting. This morning's action was all around 8:00. I need the north wind which will be here Thursday through Saturday. It seems all my big deer showed up on that first cold snap we had and since then all my pics are young bucks and slick heads. I am trying to keep myself held back until the time is right which I hope is this weekend.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Headed out tonight. Back to work Tues-Thurs, the off the 4th-17th.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dextee said:


> I'll take those mid 60s. Coolwr would be great but at least its not 70-80.


Mid 60's stink for hunting, I want mid 40's. Everything is gonna be at night if it stays this warm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Mid 60's stink for hunting, I want mid 40's. Everything is gonna be at night if it stays this warm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure colder is better but man it's still better than some years we've had. It is what it is.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I've yet to see a buck from the stand, on 5 different properties, and probably 10 sits, in 3 counties. All day sits start on Saturday and I'd expect that drought to end.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Sure colder is better but man it's still better than some years we've had. It is what it is.


Yea last year it was crazy hot first 2 weeks we were there. 80+ in day 50-60 at night and one rockin ass thunderstorm that week. Hope the 60s stay around instead of the 80s

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

Headed up here from Louisiana for my first ever OOS hunt come Friday morning. Strictly public land around Karbers Ridge. Any information or advice yall would like to lend?


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Got to my stand at 1300. No deer yet. Pulled a card on a scrape 20 yards from stand. Here are a couple
















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Same im seein. Just after dark. Good lookin buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Got this one from the 15 with a buck chasing. Crazy!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw 4 bucks bumping does last night, all little guys. Biggest was a 140 inch 9 and he got a pass for next year. Had a doe with a forky and a 115 inch 8 come out, she was t having any of it and took off leaving them behind. Also had another 115 inch 8 just walking around didn't no what was going on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Weird year..I have a 150" chasing does all over the place since Oct 18. Multiple big mature bucks during daylight hours. Usually I don't see that until around Nov 7th.
Oh ya and its been warm! I bet it wont even frost in WC-IL until shotgun!


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

revturbo9967 said:


> actually you all gave me enough information that i didnt set the bar too high, and it was exactly like you guys said. tons of 140 deer on cameras, non out during the daylight . 2 other guys tagged out . so thats 2 out of 10. i wouldn't consider mine an opportunity because i shot too late.


Sorry to hear about the bad shot. I give you a ton of credit for not making excuses and just saying it the way it is. I did the same thing to a doe 2 years ago. It sucks! Better luck the rest of the season. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Took down a coyote about 5 minutes ago. Maybe the deer will feel safer and come within bow range... Lol.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

JMart294 said:


> Took down a coyote about 5 minutes ago. Maybe the deer will feel safer and come within bow range... Lol.


Heck ya! Only good yote is a dead yote. Nothing here so far but I like it nonetheless.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

HANKFAN said:


> Looks like the weather is going to be hot now through the 2nd week of November. Seems like this has been a trend the last few years in Illinois. Put off hunting next week due to the weather but looks like I will just have to tough it out the 2nd week of November with the temps in the 60's every day.


I'm staying out of the woods until next Tuesday when the weather is supposed to cool off a bit. I was going to trying an get out this weekend but its still just too warm. I'd rather play it safe and wait until week from tomorrow when I head out for the week.


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

All the bucks that I am seeing are on camera after dark, nothing but little guys during the day. I have next week off, hoping things change and the big guys start moving during the day. The later part of next week looks nice and cool.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

First blank of the season.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

KC-IL said:


> First blank of the season.


Me too KC. Was s nice night though.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

not one stinkin deer. Just this Yote.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Good shot

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Headed up Friday. Wish it was cooler but what can you do. Just put in the time and see what happens


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad shot. I give you a ton of credit for not making excuses and just saying it the way it is. I did the same thing to a doe 2 years ago. It sucks! Better luck the rest of the season. Thanks for sharing.


thanks for the kind words. it is what it is. im glad i was able to experience it. obviously if i lived closer or lived there i would put a ton of effort into hunting the area, but i live 1200 miles away. paying an outfit is my only option and i dont see the value there. ill put the effort in here at home. i learned a ton about bow hunting though. i believe it was a very good experience for me other then the bad shot.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

5 bucks so far this morning. All cruising. 1 was in lower 140's. Other was 115ish and the rest just 1 1/2 year olds. All looking but no lovin. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Runnerzdad (Aug 16, 2016)

KC-IL said:


> Been on my feet all day on 2 unsuccessful tracking jobs. Son shot a doe at 8:00 and we tracked/searched till almost noon. Low hit, just a few specs of blood over 100 yds thru CRP, not fun. Second job was a buddy on a lease. Shot a buck at 10:00... paunch hit. Let it sit till 2:00. Great blood for a while and slowed to pin head drops before it crossed a creek.


What is CRP? I keep seeing the term but I cannot figure it out.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

It's a government program where they pay you not to plant crops but to plant some sort of grasses and other plants for habitat. You can do it for pheasant, deer or other creatures and is usually a long term deal.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Runnerzdad said:


> What is CRP? I keep seeing the term but I cannot figure it out.


Conservation Reserve Program. It is a Gov. subsidised program that pays landowners to either grow trees,crops,grassland,or just let land lay in a natural state. I deal with it alot in our forest industry. Gov pays you to do what they want you to do on your land as far as environmental management.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Runnerzdad (Aug 16, 2016)

meatmissile said:


> Conservation Reserve Program. It is a Gov. subsidised program that pays landowners to either grow trees,crops,grassland,or just let land lay in a natural state. I deal with it alot in our forest industry. Gov pays you to do what they want you to do on your land as far as environmental management.


Thank you. I figured some kind of crop like a bean mix and maybe y'all were leaving out a letter, like the 'A'.

ETA: thought someone was spelling crap wrong. Lol.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Yep. This ground is actually CREP (Conservation Reserve ENHANCEMENT Program). The landowner planted trees (in rows) from seed several years ago. First few years it was mainly overgrown weeds. Took the trees a while to grow above the weed cover. The last couple of years the trees have shot up, making this whole bottom field almost impenetrable and definitely unhuntable. Hasn't been mowed for 8-10 years. We ended up with ~30 acres of prime deer bedding habitat. This stuff is thick and nasty.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

tick tock is it FRI AM yet?

Couldn't get out last weekend... but guys that were there said it was mainly slow.

Cousin's kid got a shot at a 3.5yr 8pt... airmailed it. Ooooopsy. (his first shot w/ a bow - think he mighta had some nerves)

Neighbor shot a nice 150s 10pt w/ a bunch of character stickers mid-last week.

I'll take the upper 40s in the AM... upper 60s in the PM if I must!

I'm itchin to get back in the woods!

Good luck everyone. 

Some big boys should be going down daily!


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

This yote happened by at the wrong time (for her) about a week ago on my first sit of the year. Haven't started hunting hard yet but I'm about to. Fayette County


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Had deer under me before daylight this morning. They sounded like they were just leisurely feeding on acorns I assume since there is a bunch of big white oaks there. I could see antlers with my binos but they moved off right as that first bit of color appeared at first light.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Weather seems to be looking pretty good from weekend on hope it holds true

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

meatmissile said:


> Weather seems to be looking pretty good from weekend on hope it holds true
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Sure would love it to be colder where I am at. This weather plain sucks


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> Sure would love it to be colder where I am at. This weather plain sucks


Me to Max but last year we saw low mid 80s on about half our trip. So this is atleast a step up.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpf102 (Oct 5, 2015)

late post: 10/29 - 80 degrees in WC IL. Many small bucks chasing does at full speed. saw one big boy at the top of the hill sniffing a does butt on my way out


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> Sure would love it to be colder where I am at. This weather plain sucks


I agree, I went back to work for the week, doesnt look good for the next 8-10 days or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

3 buddies connected on mature bucks yesterday, hard to believe with the weather.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I agree, I went back to work for the week, doesnt look good for the next 8-10 days or so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's going to be crazy during gun season. The orange army is going to kill a lot of deer


----------



## Skyler1987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lots of bucks on trail cam but there all showing up after dark. Weather is way to hot.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

... guy near us got this pig 8pt yesterday at 9am.

He was following some does... not chasing... just trailing them.

Said he passed that same deer 3 times last year.

Good for him!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

The weather is a good 15-20 degrees warmer than I was hoping for, but I'm still going to hit it from 11/3-11/13. The forecast is for the 60's as far as I can see, but this is the time of year to make things happen.

Mid-days might not be as good as normal due to the heat, but I'm still hoping to catch a few good bucks cruising during the coolest parts of the days. At least I'm not seeing any 20-30mph winds in the forecast, that's some consolation.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

You know the extended forecast for the week of the 14th.....well the 9th on... looks like it's going to be real good. I would consider pushing my week out, but man....and I know some don't believe in it...but around the 14th of every year a switch flips and every doe has got a buck holding her up in a small area. Lock-down. I see it where I hunt very regularly. All of sudden the cameras goes blank. The does are tired of being harassed and the fields that have to hunt go blank. There is always the exception to this though. I've seen some big ol boys cruising for their next girl but it's generally very slow. Soo I just don't know pushing out the vacay to hunt any of the week of the 14th is worth it.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

All that matters to me is wind direction. When the does come in you have to be there regardless imo. The morning is generally the coolest part of the day anyway. I will be in a tree, just like I am now.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

I am with you. I used to try and plan it then I would go back to work and then off and then back. Now I take the 1st-21st off. Figure I have to hit it in there somewhere. Last year connected on the 18th. Lonely ole 6.5 year old. Actually saw 7 different bucks that eve. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> All that matters to me is wind direction. When the does come in you have to be there regardless imo.


This is a truth. Wind is the big player for me. SW winds are tough for me. Unless I set that hay bail blind out there tonight but I DEATHLY afraid of screwing up that end of the field if I do it.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I went last year the weekend before gun season which would be the 12th this year, and it was slow for me. Other hunters who have been out on Farm I have access to have seen chasing and grunted in a few deer. Im hoping this weekend is going to be a good one.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I figure I have 3 choices:

1). Hunt the best dates during less than ideal temperatures but decent winds.
2). Hunt less productive dates in yet to be determined weather.
3). Go to work.


So I'm going with #1 and I'm considering #3 to be almost as bad of a choice as voting for Hillary.


----------



## TheGrouch (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't want to thread jack, but could some of you knowledgeable with Youth hunting regulations take a look at this thread? It's been a couple weeks without a response. Seems there isn't much traffic in the Illinois subforum.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4401449


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

JC-XT said:


> I figure I have 3 choices:
> 
> 1). Hunt the best dates during less than ideal temperatures but decent winds.
> 2). Hunt less productive dates in yet to be determined weather.
> ...


I like you style JC! I'm going to go with #1 option myself.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

TheGrouch said:


> I don't want to thread jack, but could some of you knowledgeable with Youth hunting regulations take a look at this thread? It's been a couple weeks without a response. Seems there isn't much traffic in the Illinois subforum.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4401449


As far as hunting - He does not need the safety course but he must be with you at all times. Just get the youth licence. Same with the archery permit. If he can pull 40..using the youth licence...get him a archery permit and happy hunting!


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Heading down to Wayne County next Weds. Hoping the weather forecast holds and they get the rest of the corn out. Should good timing if that happens.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

JC-XT said:


> I figure I have 3 choices:
> 
> 1). Hunt the best dates during less than ideal temperatures but decent winds.
> 2). Hunt less productive dates in yet to be determined weather.
> ...


Agreed. The rut happens every year on almost the exact same days. I was hoping for cooler weather but hey, you can hope in one hand and **** in the other and see which one fills up first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Shooter on cam on one of my foodplots at 5:15 this morning......still 1 hour and 45 min too early. Come on cold front. We haven't hunted anything but the extreme down wind edge here this year but I am considering going in the am with the NW wind moving in. Still only getting down to 60 though tonight. Tomorrow night it will be 43 ........ughhhhh.. do I wait??? hmmmm what to do? Maybe I should stay toward the south edge yet and avoid busting any off of the plots.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> Shooter on cam on one of my foodplots at 5:15 this morning......still 1 hour and 45 min too early. Come on cold front. We haven't hunted anything but the extreme down wind edge here this year but I am considering going in the am with the NW wind moving in. Still only getting down to 60 though tonight. Tomorrow night it will be 43 ........ughhhhh.. do I wait??? hmmmm what to do? Maybe I should stay toward the south edge yet and avoid busting any off of the plots.


I think I would stay safely away until the cold front. = So thursday morning. One day shouldn't make or break the deal if he's around right now.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

JC-XT said:


> I figure I have 3 choices:
> 
> 1). Hunt the best dates during less than ideal temperatures but decent winds.
> 2). Hunt less productive dates in yet to be determined weather.
> ...


Agree with you and others... but I also have 2 weeks off starting Friday the 4th!

Still have to be out there, and hope to be in the right spot at the right time. Last year proved that intense rut activity can be sporadic and VERY focused in different areas at different times. I happened to have a stand in a hot spot that was good on Nov 8-9. My buddies hunting the same properties weren't seeing crap. Tables could turn this year and they could have the hot doe at the right time in their spots.

I have a feeling that mornings may be the ticket this year.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> I think I would stay safely away until the cold front. = So thursday morning. One day shouldn't make or break the deal if he's around right now.


Well that is tomorrow morning........but my weather app shows low of 60 tonight. However the the front might be moving in tomorrow during the day. I gotta figure this out.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> Well that is tomorrow morning........but my weather app shows low of 60 tonight. However the the front might be moving in tomorrow during the day. I gotta figure this out.


Well I see what you're saying - I see 54 tomorrow morning but 45 Friday morning here in Fulton Co


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> Well that is tomorrow morning........but my weather app shows low of 60 tonight. However the the front might be moving in tomorrow during the day. I gotta figure this out.


Not sure where you're at, but both sites I checked are showing a low of 52 tomorrow morning. Still not great, I'd be a lot happier with a low of 32 but Al Gore, Leonardo DiCaprio, and the rest of the climate gods are not cooperating this year. :teeth:


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

JC-XT said:


> Not sure where you're at, but both sites I checked are showing a low of 52 tomorrow morning. Still not great, I'd be a lot happier with a low of 32 but Al Gore, Leonardo DiCaprio, and the rest of the climate gods are not cooperating this year. :teeth:


I'm in SE corner of Shelby Co.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Friend who lets me hunt his farm has been doing some work on it and has seen multiple mature deer chasing this afternoon. Just saw a large 8 point crusing at 2:00. It is time to get into the woods!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just got to my spot. A little later than I would have liked but oh well. I'm feeling it tonight.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm headed out with an old military buddy Friday morning, and we have a house rented and are going to hunt Friday evening thru Wednesday. Hopefully the slightly cooler weather will kick things into gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Tornados and 70mph winds ripped through here right about sunset. Guy who hunts the same property as me was sitting in a treestand when the leading-edge winds hit. Was a nasty squall line.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya it blew through here good around 4pm. Crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

I will be in the woods November 4th through 16th even though the temps will be higher than I prefer. As I found out this past Sunday evening, the deer really don't care what the temp is once the rut kicks off. This guy came in trailing an exhausted doe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Sat on a secluded pond yesterday eve. Long story...I will post my own thread with details for those interested. Some in my group have had excellent luck with rattling and grunting the last 3 days.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sat on a secluded pond yesterday eve. Long story...I will post my own thread with details for those interested. Some in my group have had excellent luck with rattling and grunting the last 3 days.


Nice deer! I love crazy racks like that. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

So if you guys had to pick your vacation at the beginning of the year, what dates would you pick?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Sitting in my truck mentally prepairing to walk across 2 food plots and trying to time it so I don't get too wet but there about when the rain stops.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Too much wind change from now until 1200. Be headed out fast once the wind shift from south to north takes place. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Headin out this afternoon. 1 buddy and another from work both killed big boys Nov 1st night. The forecast temps went up a few degrees for next week but nothing I can do about that. At least I wont be cold LOL.
I did take a chance and set the hay bail blind up in one of my favorite spots last night right after dark...it was still raining lightly here. It's a spot I can pull up to in my truck. We just dropped and took off. The few deer in the field didn't hardly budge. I had to do it because I wont get another chance until gun season. Gotta head out o town for work 14th-17th.  I guess the farm will get some rest before I get the TC out.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Just put the Dan Perez center punch on a coyote at 51 yards. He took a step as I shot. He just growled and fell over. I didn't see him run off so I know he is a goner but I like to recover them.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

wacker stacker said:


> Just put the Dan Perez center punch on a coyote at 51 yards. He took a step as I shot. He just growled and fell over. I didn't see him run off so I know he is a goner but I like to recover them.


Sweet kill. Headed yalls way tomorrow WS. Ready for some down time,tree time, and hangin with friends for 2 weeks. Best of luck gentlemen!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> Just put the Dan Perez center punch on a coyote at 51 yards. He took a step as I shot. He just growled and fell over. I didn't see him run off so I know he is a goner but I like to recover them.


Nice! Sure wish I was out there. Been staring at stand sites all morning in between work. Trying to pick where to go. Uggg.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Nice! Sure wish I was out there. Been staring at stand sites all morning in between work. Trying to pick where to go. Uggg.



hahahahaha... I was doing the SAME THING last night watching the Cubs.

Trying to figure out where to go FRI AM. Wind is going to be calm/shifting thru the AM.

Makes for a tough decision!!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

had the big 9 at 45 yards running a doe, just no shot. He went up to where I shot the coyote and sniffed around then the doe left and took him along.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> had the big 9 at 45 yards running a doe, just no shot. He went up to where I shot the coyote and sniffed around then the doe left and took him along.


Dang! Grunt em!


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Quick questionf or you guys. I located a new pinch point in a finger of timber that I have noticed deer crusing. I want to throw a new stand up and hutn it this weekend. PLan is to drive a UTV right into the stand location, keep it runnning while i set up tree stand and get out of there. Thoughts on that strategy to hang it and whether I should hang it and hunt it or hang it friday and give it until sunday to hunt it.

-Nick


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

nrlombar said:


> Quick questionf or you guys. I located a new pinch point in a finger of timber that I have noticed deer crusing. I want to throw a new stand up and hutn it this weekend. PLan is to drive a UTV right into the stand location, keep it runnning while i set up tree stand and get out of there. Thoughts on that strategy to hang it and whether I should hang it and hunt it or hang it friday and give it until sunday to hunt it.
> 
> -Nick


Hunt it imo - if sign is fresh and you got the time, wind is right, now is the time.


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree. Hang it and hunt it.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I should have been more clear. Wind will be right for it Monday, but I can hang it mid Friday afternoon.


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

Didn't hunt the 1st week of November due to the hot weather now the 2nd week of November all the way till the start of gun season looks to be hot. The weather sure isn't helping us bow hunters any!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

nrlombar said:


> I should have been more clear. Wind will be right for it Monday, but I can hang it mid Friday afternoon.


Ahh well ya - drive in friday...hang it..drive out. Try not to disturb the area anymore than you have to with trimming and all.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Walk in with the stand on your back, hang and hunt. Those are normally some of the very best sits. 



nrlombar said:


> Quick questionf or you guys. I located a new pinch point in a finger of timber that I have noticed deer crusing. I want to throw a new stand up and hutn it this weekend. PLan is to drive a UTV right into the stand location, keep it runnning while i set up tree stand and get out of there. Thoughts on that strategy to hang it and whether I should hang it and hunt it or hang it friday and give it until sunday to hunt it.
> 
> -Nick


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Saw 5 bucks and 4 does this morning between 7:30 and 8:45. No shots, but it's good to see activity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

It's a ladder stand I have. The owner loves ladder stands so I try and buy one each year and throw it up somewhere so he can hunt out of it if he wants.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Dang! Grunt em!


Had the grunt call around my neck and should of used it after the doe pulled him away but my brain was not functioning I guess.....tall tine itus was the problem I think lol.







was more of an azz punch!!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

2 does, a fawn, a 1 year old 6 pointer, and two really nice 2 year old 8 pointers. Pretty slow, when it's going good I normally see a parade of bucks on this ridge. 

I like the potential of those two young 8 pointers. Good looking racks for their age and could really become great deer when they mature. What I don't like is how my neighbors seem to keep shooting these kinds of bucks as 2 year olds.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> Had the grunt call around my neck and should of used it after the doe pulled him away but my brain was not functioning I guess.....tall tine itus was the problem I think lol.
> View attachment 5018505
> 
> was more of an azz punch!!


Haa yep - I've done that more than once..After the moment passes and I reflect I am like WHY did I not grab that grunt call!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I think I am forgoing tonight's hunt to get a stand up in a spot I really need for another morning option...like tomorrow morning and East wind. NOT what I want to do but it's the chess game we play!


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

What are the few days every season that you will absolutely be in the stand?


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

Just wondering if the timing of the rut in IL is pretty close to what it is in MI.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Woohoo... Huntcation has officially begun!!!!!


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

KC-IL said:


> Woohoo... Huntcation has officially begun!!!!!


good luck mine starts tomorrow after work


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

KC-IL said:


> Woohoo... Huntcation has officially begun!!!!!


Me too! Good luck!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This one came by a little too far off and a few minutes too late tonight. I heard him coming and could just see him good in the binos.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

wacker stacker said:


> View attachment 5020457
> 
> This one came by a little too far off and a few minutes too late tonight. I heard him coming and could just see him good in the binos.


Man thats a dandy rt there. Hope you get him on his next pass

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Fellas a few big deer have fallen today. Whoever can get out should be in a tree. Tomorrow morning should be awesome too.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Fellas a few big deer have fallen today. Whoever can get out should be in a tree. Tomorrow morning should be awesome too.


Whats the good word? You getting on some booners? 
I have been wathing the barometer rise and thought this morning was going to be awesome when it peaks. 

Good luck to everyone getting out this weekend, ill be in the woods in about 8 hours for the next 4 days.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Killed a tall 9 @ 725a this morning. No chasing. Looked to be heading back to bedding with a forky.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Self-Guided said:


> Just wondering if the timing of the rut in IL is pretty close to what it is in MI.


Depends on how far south you're going


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

pretty slow for us.

Only a few deer sightings this AM between 6 of us.

Headed back out shortly.

Let's see it Dextee


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

mb41 said:


> pretty slow for us.
> 
> Only a few deer sightings this AM between 6 of us.
> 
> ...


Stupid tapatalk wont let me! Says i need to create an account. But im using it now lol.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm going tomorrow morning. My friend went there last sunday and said he got a picture of a shooter. Hopefully he will show up tomorrow.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Fairly slow this morning. Saw a few does. One forky pushing a doe, not real hard. Was the only buck I saw. Saw 2 does with buck fawns still. At 10:30, had a doe come in and pee at least 30 times within 40 yds of my stand. She had her fawn with her. I'm sure she was dropping scent. Hunted for another hour and a half but didn't have any more movement.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Bunch of quality bucks have fallen the last two days. Not by me tho. I'm still packing my two tags


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just got back from the locker. All the dee were 3 1/2-year-olds mostly that we're coming through this morning. Five of them at that including mine. None of the next were really swollen. Only one real mature Buck i saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illwoods (Jun 21, 2005)

A friend got a good one last night


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I heard chasing is starting to pick up a bit. Neighbor said she saw a nice buck and two does in one of our fields today and then had does in her backyard around 10A. Getting down to camp Tuesday night, can't wait. Weather looks a bit warm (especially Thursday) but Wednesday, Friday and Saturday look good. Buddy of mine killed a real nice buck a couple days ago. Hopefully it just gets better from here on out.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I had a decent buck follow and doe and a fawn under my stand today. He's a cool looking 2 year old with split G2's. Last year I caught 3 different bucks on my trailcams with split G2's and I'm guessing he's the youngest of the three from last year. 

I like seeing these two year olds on their feet and pushing around does during the day, now I'm hoping some of the older bucks get started. This afternoon is the first time I've hunted this stand all year, hoping for some beginner's luck. Lots of fresh ground scrapes everywhere I've gone the past two days.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't know about you guys but I've got no wind then slight wind from every direction. Sittin out tonight. Can't risk it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Dextee said:


> I don't know about you guys but I've got no wind then slight wind from every direction. Sittin out tonight. Can't risk it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how it was for me this morning. Dropped a milkweed fiber one time to check the wind, and it dropped straight down. Forecast said NNE. I had SW, SE, S, E. Finally had NE when I left about noon. Don't like seeing the continued southerly winds the next several days.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I didn't go this morning because of that. Winds are good this afternoon, not much of it but SW and S and that's perfect for this stand. This time of year you never know though, the bucks could come from any direction and each year I'll see some come through where I never see them except when they're trailing or cruising for does.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

KC-IL said:


> That's how it was for me this morning. Dropped a milkweed fiber one time to check the wind, and it dropped straight down. Forecast said NNE. I had SW, SE, S, E. Finally had NE when I left about noon. Don't like seeing the continued southerly winds the next several days.


Ya but man it's killing me not being out there.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I never thought I'd be doing one of these but. "I hit a deer and can't find blood" :sadly: found half my arrow. I am backing out and going in the am.


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

Good luck finding your deer that always sucks. Ive sat 4 times this year and haven't seen a deer while in the stand so im pretty bumed


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

It happens at some point in all our hunting. Good luck in the morning.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> I never thought I'd be doing one of these but. "I hit a deer and can't find blood" :sadly: found half my arrow. I am backing out and going in the am.


well...if you only found half that means decent pentration.
High hits with no exits leave little blood along with exits behind the diaphragm but sounds like a shoulderish hit. Hopefully you got into some vitals. Good luck!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck max! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Let us know how it works out Max. Seems lie you got some good penetration so I think you'll be in goo shape tomorrow when you start on the trail.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm
Pretty confident that we will find him. The story comes next.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm pulling for you Ernie! Try to sleep and then go find the beast!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Slow day for me today. Couldn't hunt a good stand until mid morning because of e/se wind. Moved mid morning - had a 2 1/2 year old 8 tending a doe at noon. Then nothing rest of day but a dink buck and a couple of does at a distance in last hour. On drive back to where I'm staying I saw 2 diff med sized bucks tending does. You'd think it was Nov. 14th, not 4th. Strange. Only one more full day here and then headed to KS.

Good luck on finding that deer Ernie.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

GOODLUCK Maximus.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Put a buck down today. Came in just cruising for does this evening. 25 yard shot. Ran 40 yards and tipped over.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Congrats whack


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys for the words of encouragement.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Turns out I got that split G2 buck and the doe and fawn he pushed past me on a trailcam about 2 hours before and 1/4 mile away from my treestand. I don't know how long he'd been harassing them but they were all drinking from a pond when I caught them on the camera. Pulled a couple of cards today and some new bucks have showed up lately. Had a nice 10 on another property twice yesterday during legal shooting hours. I was in a stand a few hundred yards West of him but he never made an appearance where I was at.

Nice buck, Whaack. Congrats.


Good luck with the recovery, Ernie. Hope you find him right away tomorrow.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Good luck maxemus . Good luck in your search. Will say a prayer for you my friend.

Whaack... that's a stud. Congrats


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice whaack! Heres the buck from yesterday morning. Finally got pics to work lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice bucks guys, good luck to everyone going out this morning.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

22jdub said:


> Depends on how far south you're going


Just south of Springfield and thanks for the response.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Hope your gutting now Max been waiting for update. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Great buck Dextee!


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats to everyone on their success!


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Nice whaack! Heres the buck from yesterday morning. Finally got pics to work lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a stud! Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

my buddy killed this on my ground this morning. Said he hit his rattle antlers together and 3 minutes later he got a broadside 30 yard shot. Maybe I can get on one this afternoon.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

KC-IL said:


> Congrats to everyone on their success!


Thanks Kevin


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice guys! Had two 2.5s following a doe. She went to the field they went bsck to the thicket. 3 different cams stikl showing big ones at night. ☹️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhoyt1 (Sep 9, 2010)

great buck max what part of Illinois is your farm in


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Great bucks everyone. So glad you found him Earnie! All that time, money, work you put in finally paid off. So happy for you!


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice buck Ernie

Went out this morning, kinda slow. Saw a few small bucks bumping does. Had a 8 point that looked to be a 4 yo working scrapes and wandering around early. Wish it would cool down. Would love a morning with a hard frost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Maxemus said:


>


Sweet baby Jesus that's a road. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Slow here. Nothing this morning except another coyote who is now deceased:shade:


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice job Ernie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

SW wind really blows. No pun intended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

I didn't see squat this morning, not even a squirrel! Glad you guys are having some luck, hopefully the deer decide that this evening will be better.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Had a late night last night so I took the morning off. Came out just before noon for the long sit. Only squirrels, waking me from my naps. No sign of the rut here, but a buddy had seen mature bucks all day long in the open, just a 7-8 miles from here.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice Buck Ernie, how far did he go and how long did you search for?

Also like that hat, I'm not much of a beer drinker anymore (mainly wine) but when we hunt, we always have some Busch hunting cans on hand, always seem to taste better.


----------



## Greeny04 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hunted Fulton County near Fiatt the last 3 days and seen a small buck but no sign of the rut


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I decided to sit in my hunting blind this morning. About 8am a 8 pointer showed up about 70 yards away. He slowly walked by. Two minutes later from the same place two of them showed up and start fighting/playing in front of me


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

been out all day not one deer but plenty of squirrels


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Skunked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congrats to all that have put one on the ground! Some awesome looking bucks on here! I sat from first light this morning until around 9:30, it was dead. No doe movement at all, and 3 bucks. A spike, Forkhorn, and what appeared to be an 8 but came in to early for me to get a good look. I pulled camera card as well and have some new bucks on the property! What age do these two appear to be? I'm horrible at judging age on the hoof, just haven't been doing it long enough. They aren't monsters by any means, but I'm happy to see them on the property. Going to hit it tomorrow afternoon after Church, then hopefully one day this week since I am out of town for the weekend.


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

Which do you guys perfer this time of year evening or morning hunts?


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Lots of chasing and some big buck sightings in eastern Illinois 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BigBrian said:


> Nice Buck Ernie, how far did he go and how long did you search for?
> 
> Also like that hat, I'm not much of a beer drinker anymore (mainly wine) but when we hunt, we always have some Busch hunting cans on hand, always seem to taste better.


Thanks Brian. I actually paid 200.00 for that hat. Bought it in the Brown County deer Classic last year. For a good cause 
He was dead when I shot him but went 60 yards. The problem was I didn't find any blood initially Bc there was no pass through. Found him within 5 minutes this am. Unfortunately the coyotes got to him and ruined the meat.


----------



## hsiddall (Aug 16, 2010)

Self-Guided said:


> So if you guys had to pick your vacation at the beginning of the year, what dates would you pick?


I'm a career firefighter, we happen to pick our vacation in November/December for the upcoming year. My first pic is always November 4ish through the 20. We are typically camping and hunting the week prior to first gun season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Absolutely nothing seems to be moving here.... kind of odd. Still night pics. 20 hrs.on stand since Thursday am and only one mature doe seen.


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

Had a 2.5 year old 8pt locked up with a doe, wouldn't leave her side for anything. Good looking deer, needs a couple more years.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I pulled an a day sit. Saw prolly a dozen deer. Nothing between 9:30-4. I saw a number of 2-3 year old bucks with some potential. Nothing mature. Still, a pretty pleasant day despite the heat and bugs during the midday.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Had it not been for 3 does that got spooked to me from across the creek, I would have been skunked, too. Not fun for a 6 hour sit.


----------



## Skyler1987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Didn't hunt this morning do to a late night last night. Got in the stand around 1 today and sat till dark. Only saw 1 yearling.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Was behind the cam in Southern IL yesterday (4th) evening. Lots of good stuff happening. Saw a couple bruisers and a very good buck plus some 2 yr olds. Lots of chasing, grunting, posturing, and scrape freshening. Interestingly, a couple of my buddies were sitting a half mile away and got skunked.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Very slow this eve for us in Pike. A few does and that was all


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

hsiddall said:


> I'm a career firefighter, we happen to pick our vacation in November/December for the upcoming year. My first pic is always November 4ish through the 20. We are typically camping and hunting the week prior to first gun season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wondered if it stayed good right up to the gun season. I might have to try hitting some parks a little later than I have been one of these years. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Maxemus said:


> Thanks Brian. I actually paid 200.00 for that hat. Bought it in the Brown County deer Classic last year. For a good cause
> He was dead when I shot him but went 60 yards. The problem was I didn't find any blood initially Bc there was no pass through. Found him within 5 minutes this am. Unfortunately the coyotes got to him and ruined the meat.


Nice buck. Sucks the damn yotes got the meat, but at least you recovered him. Congrats.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

How's everyone doing this morning? Just had a shooter come in behind me and work some scrapes like they were on fire. Never gave me a shot though.... hope he works back through. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Beautiful morning. Haven't seen a single deer.


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

I saw a couple doe's and a small buck, beautiful morning but no rut action here.


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Same no deer this AM

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

One and a half and 2 1/2 Pushing around hot but no ready doe. They all laid down at 8am. They Just got up and left a minute ago. I've got to go throw a couple rounds out of the TC because I won't get another chance until season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Saw small 14in 6pt on his feet,scouting till lunch. Then packing into a good looking spot in the hills today.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

They are moving by me. I just blew a 20 yard chip shot low and a 30 yard over the back on a really nice buck.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My buddy and I both got skunked. I haven't seen a single deer in the last 4 hunts. Im gonna try a different spot this evening. More night pics of a shooter though.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> Slow here. Nothing this morning except another coyote who is now deceased:shade:










Just for all you coyote lovers


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

So my Navy buddy came up after not seeing him for a few years. We always hunted together when we lived and Mississippi. We parted ways, both got out of the Navy. Finally, he was able to make it up to IL and take a few days to bow hunt with me. I've been hunting and scouting a lot of public land, and showed him and area to go hang his climber. On our first evening sit, he killed this guy.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

Seabee99 said:


> So my Navy buddy came up after not seeing him for a few years. We always hunted together when we lived and Mississippi. We parted ways, both got out of the Navy. Finally, he was able to make it up to IL and take a few days to bow hunt with me. I've been hunting and scouting a lot of public land, and showed him and area to go hang his climber. On our first evening sit, he killed this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! I finished my Marine Corps career up here on the Navy Base this year, I appreciate y'all's service. Good luck the rest of the season!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice seabee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

Got some good bucks showing up on camera within the last 3-4 days on 70 acres I have not hunted yet this year. Hope this guy comes back within 30.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dextee said:


> Nice seabee!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take bucks like that on public land any day!


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

FYI by me scrapes are getting worked hard during daylight. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well im movin in on my very best spots starting tonight. Still feel its a tad early. One of the target bucks showed up last night just after dark by 10 minutes. So hopefully he was feeding in the corn or beans before hand in light. Good luck tonight guys.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Out on patrol early mornings 1-4am I've been seeing several big boys chasing does. I'm hunting tomorrow afternoon and probably all day Tuesday. Can't wait. Its about that time.


----------



## Ragugar (Nov 15, 2012)

I had the luxury of watching a one deer chase another into the ticket near where I hunt. Shortly after I could see a 10 foot tall tree shaking as he rubbed the heck out of it. Shortly there after he made his way towards me. Fearing he would spot me as he was walking right toward me, I hunkered down (I was ground hunting). I set myself up to take a close shot, assuming he would keep walking north on the trail. At about 12 yards, he made a hard left giving me a great broadside shot, if I had not re-positioned. I ended up watching him walk away as I couldn't get a good angle. Hunting from the ground is hard as heck but there is nothing like seeing a big bodied buck just 10 yards away. I only wish I pulled out the phone and video taped it, or had proper equipment to do so. He was large enough for me not to pass, but if he lives until next season he will be a massive central Illinois buck.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Self-Guided said:


> Just south of Springfield and thanks for the response.


I hunt about 2.5 hours south of there and it seems to be that the rut timing is about 1-2 weeks behind where I'm at in southern mi. We normally go the second week in Nov and the bucks are usually cruising pretty good. Good luck


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

22jdub said:


> I hunt about 2.5 hours south of there and it seems to be that the rut timing is about 1-2 weeks behind where I'm at in southern mi. We normally go the second week in Nov and the bucks are usually cruising pretty good. Good luck


I'm in SW MI so about the same latitude as you. Been hunting a couple parks between Springfield and St. Louis but might go a week later than I have been. Really appreciate the info. Just trying to get the timing right.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Been very slow for me,little movement and tired of the bugs. Finally saw my first buck this morning, looking forward to the cold front this weekend


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Holy smokes. 12 does and fawns. 2 little bucks and not one shooter. All piled out 30 minutes before dark. Causally fed. Its like late season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Saw 2 small bucks cruising this morning. I had to sneak in and throw up two more stands, which I hate doing this time of year. But sort the heat and lack of movement it worked out. Didn't see a deer on my evening sit. First skunking on that property. Bring on Tuesday!


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Pretty quiet night, minus the turkeys and squirrels. Did see a decent buck about 3:20 on the move but to much brush and no way to get a shot. He was on a mission as well. Pulled cams and have another new buck on the property. I REALLY hope I get a chance at him before the Orange Army takes off in a couple weekends! I am going to be out of town this weekend, so may try and hunt some mornings this week and next before gun season if I can squeeze it in! I will hunt gun season with my brother in law, but would love to take this one with a bow!! 



Here is a shot showing his body. What do you think his age is? And 150-160 score?


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

I rattled about 45 min before dark tonight . A little basket came in 5 min later, then a 2 year old snuck by. Nice evening.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Finally saw a deer. Had a spike with a bad front leg come by about 3:30. Then a 1.5 and 2.5 yr old buck crossed paths about 10 minutes after sunset. Just not much movement. A couple does with fawns feeding in the field on the walk out.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Only does tonight found some good sign gonna sit it in morning. Good luck to yall tomorrow. Hope this front coming through might fire things off here.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Friday evening saw multiple small bucks. Saturday and Sunday not a single deer between three of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I think things are about to be unmeashed soon
Today I had a buck my buddy shot at yesterday and ended up breaking his leg. This deer we have history with. Fully mature but this year he added mass and brow tines. 
https://vimeo.com/190502308
I debated what to but the plan is now they a


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Had a nice 8 come cruising in at 430 but never got closer than 70 yds. He was on a mission and was not interested in my grunt call at all.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

My daughter Kelcyn shot her first archery deer ever Sunday morning. It was a long recovery, she kicked the back of one lung and the rest liver. 
They found him still moving 3 hours after the shot. They backed out and gave him 5 more hours. He was found about 10 feet from where they last saw him walk over a hill.








Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

I had some daylight scrape action on my trail camera.




















Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

rfeather said:


> My daughter Kelcyn shot her first archery deer ever Sunday morning. It was a long recovery, she kicked the back of one lung and the rest liver.
> They found him still moving 3 hours after the shot. They backed out and gave him 5 more hours. He was found about 10 feet from where they last saw him walk over a hill.
> View attachment 5033369
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Slow here in southern Illinois this morning, plenty of squirrels though

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Slo mo in joe Davies this weeeknd I did take a lone doe eating under an Apple tree passed a little 8 making a scrape under my stand neat to see but that's it. Had a decent one under my Apple trees Friday midday so that's encouraging.


----------



## Country boy 91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Same here in Pulaski county kinda boring. It'll be more exciting when gun season comes in but not because I gun hunt I'll be busy with trespassers it seems like everyone of them comes on my 7 acres but I guess that's the price I pay for being next to cache river


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

In 2014 I killed my only buck on 11/7. In 2015 I killed my second buck on 11/8. This year I'm going to be in the office on 11/7 and 11/8.

I hunted the last four days, and although the young bucks are getting anxious I'm not seeing any mature bucks on their feet and all the does I've seen were still with their fawns. Haven't even seen a lonely button buck wandering around yet. I'm giving it two more days and will start again Wednesday when the weather cools off a bit and after the rain tomorrow.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I've not seen but one doe in 26 hours on stand since Thursday morning. Only two fawna I saw were alone.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Country boy 91 said:


> Same here in Pulaski county kinda boring. It'll be more exciting when gun season comes in but not because I gun hunt I'll be busy with trespassers it seems like everyone of them comes on my 7 acres but I guess that's the price I pay for being next to cache river


Scouted the Cache all day yesterday found little to no sign. Went to hills found good spot gonna try that on evening sit today.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Sitting public ground management spot today. 2 shooters so far. Both walked right under a spot I just tore down on other side of field. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Slow again. Except for the pack of 7 coyotes that came thru. Hit one but don't want to track him into the CRP.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

0 so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

My brother killed a great buck we've been after for the past 3 years last Thursday night. He grew quite a bit year to year and we had several close encounters with him. I'm glad he survived those years and was able to grow to full potential. I believe he was 6.5. The clear starry night made for a great back drop for these pics I took.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Hopefully the best is yet to come. Maybe this little cold snap in middle of the week wil turn things on

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

best morning in a while 6 does 2 forkys and a button so far


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Giant heartbreaker !! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

That's a great deer - congrats to your brother!


----------



## Anticipation (Oct 9, 2010)

Seabees Can Do !
Great job putting him on a good spot.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Took a big ol nanny doe friday night. Lots of activity last 2 hours of the day. Seen 3 young bucks and dozen or so does.


----------



## ilhunter59 (Sep 17, 2011)

That's one of the coolest trophy pictures I've ever seen. Congrats to your brother


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

one lonely button at 9:10.......something has got to give.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

ilhunter59 said:


> That's one of the coolest trophy pictures I've ever seen. Congrats to your brother


Thanks! Believe it or not this is the first time I experimented with night photography and a long exposure. Luckily, the buck had a nice kicker on the back of his right base for Max to hold on to.


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

ilhunter59 said:


> That's one of the coolest trophy pictures I've ever seen. Congrats to your brother


Wow, amazing deer! Congratulations to the hunter.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Awesome pics heartbreak3r.

Think someone forgot to flip the rut switch by us.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Brought out the decoy tonight. Start rattlin in a couple hours. Sun has to set on the tree tops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

great photos, some of the best ive seen.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've only been doing this for less than a year and just for fun. I'm hoping to get a kill on camera this year but am being pretty selective on what I shoot. I already passed up a 150 class 10 pointer at 30 yards which was tough. He would have been my first kill on camera but I want to kill a 5+ y/o. I think our herd is finally rebounding from EHD to full potential and these 4 year olds need another year to make the big jump. That's just me though I don't expect others to live by my terms. Luckily one of our neighbors only shoots mature bucks so these guys often stick around. 

In terms of the rut...it has been very spotty it seems. One day it's full throttle and the next day you may not see a deer, but that can be typical for this time of year.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Man this weather is unforgiving. Skeeters and heat does not help the rut.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Best pictures I think I have ever seen. Great job.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Seen a 140-150" with his nose to the ground walking towards a doe. This was around 4:30pm. Seen a few other does, but the buck was 80 plus yards away. I have a good idea where he's bedding now, so tomorrow morning if its not storming I'll be moving closer to his bed.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

My son came home from college for an afternoon hunt (so he can vote in the morning). He went to the stand I've been sitting in with no luck. Did this last year and he had the big 160" 10 at 30 yds and couldn't get a shot. This year, he has a 130 and a 140 chasing a hot doe. Same stand I had the 7 coyotes this morning. They came in after shooting light. He had to sit in the stand till they left. First time he's heard aggressive grunting and clicking. He was pumped. I changed stands and saw one doe and fawn. Just my luck.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Had a buck chasing rt at dark tonight had to wait till they left to get down. Maybe its fixin to get rt

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyler1987 (Sep 6, 2015)

5 does and 1 6pt. No rut activity.


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Saw 1 yearling and a four point this morning, absolutely nothing this afternoon. Weather seems to be cooling down a bit the remainder of the week. Hopefully that kicks things in a bit. Sat AM I saw a 2.5 chasing a doe with several other small bucks, no sign of rut activity since then.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Have had shooters in range for the past 2 nights. Unfortunately there coming in with no shooting light.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Anticipation said:


> Seabees Can Do !
> Great job putting him on a good spot.


Thanks. I've been staying out of that spot and saving it for him. I'm glad he killed his all time biggest buck with a bow off public land. We roughly scored him at 139 6/8


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

EHD has been confirmed in Pulaski and Alexander counties. Especially prevalent along the Cache. A buddy of mine found 6 deer dead on their property this weekend. Contacted the CO who confirmed that DNR has received numerous reports in the area.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Waiting for rain to pass. Hoping things cut loose after this front passes through.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Me too. Movin a stand again to a new spot i like. Then the NW winds should be here this afternoon and back to the funnel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Thanks! Believe it or not this is the first time I experimented with night photography and a long exposure. Luckily, the buck had a nice kicker on the back of his right base for Max to hold on to.


Interested in camera settings. Flash or no flash, etc. Very, very cool pix!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothing but a coyote at 18 yards at 9:15 that I never got a shot opportunity on.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Saw 4 shooters in 2 days! This morning was awesome before the front!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Buddy killed a good 1 this morning. Everyone else 0. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm out of the woods until friday. Between Saturday and Sunday I saw 6 shooters. Half on public.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I forgot to mention that my long running streak was kept alive the other night when I heard a very suspicious sounding shot coming from a property to the east of me. I've been bowhunting out there for a long time, and for at least the last decade I've had to listen to very "poacher-ish" sounding shots from about a 1/4 - 1/2 mile or so away in that direction. Always towards the end of shooting light, and only a shot or sometimes two. Definitely not a target shooting situation.

I'm not sure who it is or even what property it's on, I just know it's not my property border neighbors and that it's an annual occurrence.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Buddy texted me that he saw a mature buck breeding a doe in the field next to his house this morning.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nighttime temps look awesome the next four days. It's going to happen. it's happening! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I took the boy to daycare this morning and hopped in one of my old faithful spots since it was my only play with this wind. This property has sucked in recent years as has this stand. I saw 6 between 8-9am. A small 6 and a decent two year old 8 chasing two does with their fawns trailing the action. The were downwind of me for 5 minutes before they moved on. I moved to my new spot around 11 and got in the tree at 1 since the wind shifted. Fingers crossed.


----------



## thetracker3 (Nov 3, 2015)

seen a 140inch chasin a doe just now. been in since 1 seen 4 other does before that.. and a coyote 2 in 2 nights


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 does. 0 for buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyler1987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hung a new stand tonight, bumped 4 does in the process unfortunately.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Saw chasing around 2:45 had momma and her fawn come by around 4:30 nothing else

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Just saw 2 little bucks. Very hit and miss around here. Gonna have to make a move.


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Nothing tonight, saw a 2.5 8 point this morning. 1 deer all day SLOW in my neck of the woods. Hoping the cold snap turns things on a bit for us.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Saw 2 more at last light milling around in acorns and a huge bobcat this evening. Doe still had her fawn so she isnt ready for sure

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Buck grunting just out of sight at 5:12 tonight. He was there for 40 minutes but I could never see what he was.


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

Had a 10 pt @ 20 yds tonight, nice deer but, not heavy enough, he got a free pass. Hope for something bigger, also hope I didn't mess up..bird in the hand......


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2,5 and 2 does is all so far. He paid them no attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

Doe & 2 fawns just walked by.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Just missed a coyote at 25 yds. Ughhh. No deer yet. All the years I've hunted and I've never killed a deer on my birthday. Hope that changes today!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Kevin! 
That was just a warm up shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

6 does still grouped up, 2 button bucks, and a dozen turkeys. Had to get back to the office, but hope to get out tomorrow afternoon and Friday before the weekend as I'm out of town.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

One lonely fawn just now. Wish I knew where her momma I was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw my resident forky again and two fawns who have been alone for quite some time.


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Had 4 bucks chasing a doe and her 2 fawns this morning. Unfortunately, the biggest was only 2.5. Dead since 8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Saw a 2.5 yr old pushing a doe @ 7:10 this morning


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Saw 120class standing in field edge at 2:15 on my drive to stand

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

I saw a small 8 point and doe at 245 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Covered up since 3. 3 does with 6 fawns 3 bucks. 2.5 120 not a shooter 3.5 upper 130's not a shooter. Another 2.5 maybe 105. Have a particular buck I am hoping shows up. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

air rn said:


> Covered up since 3. 3 does with 6 fawns 3 bucks. 2.5 120 not a shooter 3.5 upper 130's not a shooter. Another 2.5 maybe 105. Have a particular buck I am hoping shows up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good afternoon, I have seen 10 deer so far today 1/2 bucks biggest was 140. He was actually following a doe and two fawns this morning. Colder weather seems to have them moving.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Got to be a doe close. They are not singling her our just circiling the group like sharks. The 2 older deer got into a small shoving match and sent all running in every direction. They remind me of herding dogs. Within 10 minutes had them all back in the corner of the field

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Nothing here slow evening on the mountain

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I have hunted every morning and evening since last Thursday at two different places and haven't seen a doe since that Thursday morning. The only buck I've seen since Thursday evening is the same ol forky. I'm baffled.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just passed 130s chasing doe. Little bucks in tow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/190960807

Had this guy come in to my set today. He was withb6 does so I had to throw everything at him. I rattled , snorted, grunted , doe bleated and finally he got to within distance but I had decided not to shoot anyways 
We got two very old bucks off of my leased property. And they still have t seen hitlisters.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Nothing today. Hunted for a lost wallet and IPhone till lunch didnt get in a tree till 3. Gonna go in a hang new set at daylight on a new spot and sit late. Buddy had a 140+ on camera at 12:06pm today. Saw alot of deer crossing rd this evening after dark one sure enough brute. So i think its time to sit late and catch the midday movement

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just had nice on the fencer come rollin by nose down. I couldn't get him to stop so i guess he made my mind up!


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

I went out yesterday morning and saw some bucks chasing does, but not very hard.

Before shooting light, had a 4-pointer under my stand walking with an 8-pointer 10 yards away.

I had a 9-pointer and a little 4-point walking together while halfheartedly chasing a doe.

I did have a 10-pointer come in alone (several tines were broken) and another 4-pointer under my stand at a different time.

I think the full-blown rut is going to fall right into the gun season.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Lots of fawns, no momas. Bucks must have them pinned down.


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

Had 6 does and little ones and 2 1 1/2 old bucks go buy early they were looking for love.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been out in NW IL for the last 5 days. Saw some good deer but the interesting thing is over the last two days I think I only saw one doe. Not sure if they are locked down somewhere else or what. Just surprised not to see more in two days of hunting.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

two fawns and a fork last night and two more slick heads, fork, and little 8 pt. this morning.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Had a 130ish buck sauntering around with a doe yesterday afternoon but her twin fawns were also there. Only actual chasing I've seen was this morning and it was a forkie. Overall, I'm seeing very little cruising and almost every doe still has her fawns with her.

Even the ground scrapes only seem to be getting worked occasionally.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Scrapes in my woods have stopped thats never a good sign. 14th is just around the corner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

Dextee said:


> Scrapes in my woods have stopped thats never a good sign. 14th is just around the corner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here scrapes haven't been touched for about 2 weeks


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

on a plane at 6:35AM tomorrow have from tomorrow afternoon until the 26th to hunt our farm in IL
waited since the last day of hunting last year for this time to finally arrive
weather pattern looking better since it's supposed to be colder this weekend
everyone hunt safe!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Couple of slammer bucks at my taxidermist today


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

JC-XT said:


> Had a 130ish buck sauntering around with a doe yesterday afternoon but her twin fawns were also there. Only actual chasing I've seen was this morning and it was a forkie. Overall, I'm seeing very little cruising and almost every doe still has her fawns with her.
> 
> Even the ground scrapes only seem to be getting worked occasionally.


I guess I should update. I just had a two year old 8 pointer chase a doe past me, her button buck fawn came trailing through about five minutes later. This buck was about 60 inches bigger than the one from four hours ago, so I guess that means in another 4 hours I'll finally be in business.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Everyone has been reporting shooters sighting today here. Sounds like they're finally desperate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

5 bucks this morning 11 does. Only one doe was hot and being chased. She had 2 bucks with her. 120 and a 1.5 yo. The big group all still had their fawns and no bucks. The other 3 bucks were just cruising. Bigest was 130. 

I did pull cards today on the way home and had a shooter at 405 working a scrape. 

Back in the stand now and every scrape on the way in was cleaned out. 

Right place at right time and right buck! Does still appear to be just trickeling in

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Had a 120 2.5 year old work a scrape at 9am 15yrds away. Nothing since have several does on camera from 4pm on so hope she brings big poppy with her today

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

12 does and 2 dinks this morning. Does were in groups or with fawns.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Just had a mid 140's 12 cruise by. He was alone. Hope I don't regret not shooting him but I have much bigger on camera. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Doe was back with fawns this evening on foodplot.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Skunked!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Skunked!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Big goose egg this evening.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

HeartBreak3r said:


> My brother killed a great buck we've been after for the past 3 years last Thursday night. He grew quite a bit year to year and we had several close encounters with him. I'm glad he survived those years and was able to grow to full potential. I believe he was 6.5. The clear starry night made for a great back drop for these pics I took.


Awesome buck, love the pictures
1


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Well so far 6 squirrels and a **** that wanted to share my stand. That got kinda interesting for few seconds. Good luck today. Thanks to all the Vets for your service.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Couple does, coyote and some turkeys this morning. My buddy shot one, not big buts he's old, probly 7 or 8 yo 8 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I ended up seeing 10 deer yesterday, 4 were bucks with the biggest being a 130ish 8 pointer. It really felt like a slow day but I was wrong, TODAY is a slow day. I haven't even seen a deer yet.


----------



## jjwillie (Sep 21, 2010)

Slow day...... Other than the 160 that came into 10 yards in stuff so thick I couldn't get a shot. Only deer I saw and he was seeking hard.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Had a stud come in this morning. An unforeseen doe in the brush seen me grab my bow. It was all over. Disgusted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

4 fawns, 1 doe, & 1 buck today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpf102 (Oct 5, 2015)

pretty slow this morning. few does and small bucks, nothing close or chasing.


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Slooooow morning for me. One spike cruising through and that's been it so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greeny04 (Oct 4, 2016)

Fulton County all of have seen is a button buck


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't feel so bad now. It seeing much here either. Making a move this pm and hanging a new stand. Can't hurt. The deer have to be somewhere, right?


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Was able to get out of work early this afternoon. Got a quick shower and headed to the woods in Richland county. Was slow middle of this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Just the opposite for me goes to show what a hot doe can do. I had deer by me all morning, I also got to watch a 2.5 and 3.5 fight. Last deer strolled through at 9:30 then a coyote, who ran off with an arrow stuck in him&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

I have seen more movement the last 10 days of October than the first 10 days of November.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

little 6 point on the move. Hope his big brother comes by! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Back in the tree,little late but here. Hoping the 130 i got on camera strolls by. Not monster but really nice public land buck. Gotta make something happen soon. Only 4 more days to hunt. Good luck this evening to all those in the tree

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Today was a big change for me. Had a stud 37 yards at 11:30am. Wouldn't stop, buddy and I are hunting the same property and both saw action and shooters. Decoy is out this afternoon!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Somebody turned the fan on high today

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Saw one less Deer this morning than I've seen since October 1st, brings my total to 15. Two bucks running a Doe in heat @ 8am grunting (that was maybe 3rd time in 20+ years) but neither buck was one of the two I'm waiting for=more time in the bank.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

7 does. The buck from this morning was headin my way across the road when the landowner came across him in his truck. Deer ran left and right ans ultimately back to where he came from. Just an unlucky moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Set up a new stand. Lots of good sign, but no action tonight except for a little buck. There were 2 bucks fighting in the beanfield with a hot doe... as I walked out. Had to wait for them to leave to get out.

Started the day hunting a new property with little promise (just doesn't hold deer). To top it off, I stepped off into a busted field tile sinkhole in the dark walking in. 3-4 ft deep... pitch black... take a step and the bottom drops out. Had no idea it was there and even had trouble finding it again in the light when I came out. Only about 3' square in a 40 acre field, and I have to find it in the dark! Feeling the effects tonight after being in the woods all day... like I got hit by a truck.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

0 this morning in new spot so back to my own land I went and saw a fork, little 8pt., and 4 slick heads.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

The light switch flipped for us. Saw a 160 class buck come by me at 80 yds on a mission and I could not stop him. Also had a 140 ish 10 pt chase a doe into range but couldn't get a shot. Hoping for just a,touch more luck in the am


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

Shot a big 8 right at dark tonight. Hit him WAY back. Could see intestines hanging out as he ran off. Backed out to wait until tomorrow. Anybody know how to find tracking dogs in central il? Peoria county. Thanks guys. Sick to my stomach. Know he will die but when and where?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

had a hot doe near me and my dad yesterday AM...

7 bucks in tow...

Never seen anything like that cept on hunting shows. WOW! 

As my dad said via text... "Holy S__T what action!"

Very cool experience and very fun to watch.

No shots taken or provided... but it did make for about the most exciting 20mins of hunting in a long, long time.

Hoping for a repeat this AM and will be busting out the cold weather gear.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Had 19 does and fawns in the bean field in front of me last night.......not a single buck......weird


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Doe w/ 2 dinks on her already this AM.

Hopefully she comes back w a toad following

:


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Injury or genetics???


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Nothing yet here in Southern part. Hopefully the major movement holds true with moon phase. 8 to 11 today. We gomna tuff it out.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Just had a forky horn cruise by at 20yrds on edge of the thicket

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Pm sent for a tracking dog.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Page01 said:


> Shot a big 8 right at dark tonight. Hit him WAY back. Could see intestines hanging out as he ran off. Backed out to wait until tomorrow. Anybody know how to find tracking dogs in central il? Peoria county. Thanks guys. Sick to my stomach. Know he will die but when and where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Pm sent for a dog.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

So far this morning 
3.5 yo 10 pt running small doe
2.5 yo half rack 8
basket 8 trailing doe and fawn
spike 
2.5 yo 9pt 
have wedding this evening


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you for the replies...in the end no dog needed. By far the longest and one of the most challenging tracking g jobs I have been on









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Page01 said:


> Thank you for the replies...in the end no dog needed. By far the longest and one of the most challenging tracking g jobs I have been on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiice! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Page01 said:


> Thank you for the replies...in the end no dog needed. By far the longest and one of the most challenging tracking g jobs I have been on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, nice deer! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats! Way to stay with it!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Way to get it done Page01. Congrats

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Page - glad you got him! Congrats on a nice buck!

I'm happy to be back in a treestand in IL. Kansas was a bust. Finally have classic Nov temps here for a couple of days too which is nice. Bumped a buck and doe on way in (unfortunately) and just had a little spike come under me - we'll see what the rest of the afternoon brings.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just does, fawns, and dinks on my place.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Just popped a doe on my last sit of the year. Needed the meat and feels good after a few screw ups. Good luck to everyone the rest of the season. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

We came up from Louisiana to hunt the Shawnee. There was 5 guys all hunting public. It started out slow this week til it cooled off, in the end three guys got bucks, nothing special, and we all killed does. They weren't full blown chasing, just pushing and cruising hard. I saw 8 shooter bucks 120" or better and missed a stud this morning when my arrow clipped a limb. I lost track, but counted something around 80 plus deer from the deer stand, and over half were bucks for 6 days.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Saw 8 diff bucks tonight including a 3 Year old 10 and 3 year old 8 - saw sparring, chasing and tending. 3 does - one being chased by two bucks and the other two being tended. Great night in the woods after a long slow week in KS.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

This morning, I finally saw a doe without her fawns. But there wasn't a buck on her tail.

I've seen cruising bucks. But no chasing.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Good friend of mine shot a 17 pt. non-typical at 2:00 today. Died 35 yds away. He hunted till dark with 2-3 other P&Y bucks nearby, hoping to score 2 P&Y's in the same sit. But none of them were chasing hard.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Quick update! Had a big 150 10 cruise by last night at 345. He was on the search. 1/2 hour before dark all heck broke loose. Chasing like crazy. 1 hot doe with 2 bucks chasing here everywhere grunting. Was very cool experience but no shots. Fast forward to this morning. Pulled in to my spot. Doe with a 140 8 standing next to her. They ran into the draw I was hunting. Got to my stand. Started with 3 does. Then another buck with a doe out in the filed. Different buck than when I pulled in. Watched him corrall here to the middle of the field. She would run and try and get away he would cut her off and push her to the middle of the 70 acre field. Had a buck in the draw with me making long grunts and then trail into a clicking or a poping noise. Never hears it before. He stayed 50 yards out. At 745 finally had the buck I was waiting for step out. 10pt in the lower 170. He made his way down the field toward me. At 55 yards he hung up. He could smell something he did not like. Did not spoke him but caused him to pause. I just could not shoot him at that distance. Too much room for error at least for me. I am Blessed to just see a true booner from the stand and I chose not to push it any farther. He kept walking and eventually faded out into the timber accross the field. It is on where I am. Unfortunately I had to get down at 8. Have family time today. Back at it tomorrow. Good luck to all and above all hunt safe! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I've seen probably 20 deer this morning. Does, fawns, and 5 dinks. All before 8:30. One doe was hot, maybe 2. The rest had the kids with them. I've got some decent bucks on camera, mostly all at night. It's 11/13, c'mon!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Saw 1 spike at 8, just had 3 does come running/fast walk nothing pushing them so still waiting for it to bust loose

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I've seen 30 deer today I'd guess, no shooters though. By far the most deer I've seen on a sit all season. Midday movement was pretty good. I had a hot doe bedded near me, which a small buck found and chased all over. I had good movement until 2. Nothing more since but prime time is approaching.


----------



## Greeny04 (Oct 4, 2016)

Saw 2 shooter bucks and 2 forkys all together . Seems strange for rut time


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Been sitting since 11 and haven't seen a deer.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I sat all day, and only saw two fawns. 
And neither one had Mommy with them.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Been seing numerous bucks cruising the last few days. Nothing to impressive yet.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Sat all day and saw about 8 different bucks. This one came running in and all I had time to do was grab my bow, hook my release, glance at him, draw and stop him. I though he was a little bigger but it all happened in 6 or 7 seconds. This is the first decent deer I have had a chance to shoot at on my own place since I bought it in 2012.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Nov 6,7,8 and 9 th saw bucks cruising like crazy every morning but all were 1-3 yr old bucks. Passed up a high 120s on the 6th and a 130 on the 7 th. Saw a 150 + on the 11 th am running across a field and he turned and came right at me only t veer off to my right and I could not stop him. He came from a direction there wasn't a tree for a mile. Fun week but only saw 1 mature buck chasing all week. That was on the 11 th also but he was too far for a good shot


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Honestly shaping up to be one of the worst season's I've had for a while. Started hunting on 10/21 and haven't seen a buck over 1.5 from the stand. Been blanked many times. Been off since the 4th. Four days to go and I don't have a clue where to sit. Same story for all the guys hunting around me. We have a lot of bucks on cams, but nothing showing up in daytime. Was after 5:00 today before I saw my first deer of the day, and it was a 1.5 with a busted up front leg chasing a doe. Frustrating.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

KC-IL said:


> Honestly shaping up to be one of the worst season's I've had for a while. Started hunting on 10/21 and haven't seen a buck over 1.5 from the stand. Been blanked many times. Been off since the 4th. Four days to go and I don't have a clue where to sit. Same story for all the guys hunting around me. We have a lot of bucks on cams, but nothing showing up in daytime. Was after 5:00 today before I saw my first deer of the day, and it was a 1.5 with a busted up front leg chasing a doe. Frustrating.


It's the most lack luster season I've had in quite sometime as well. There was a lot a activity yesterday though and I'm off all week so we'll see.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Alot of grunting and running earlier this morning but couldnt tell what it was. Great morning to be in the tree

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I blame the super moon

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetracker3 (Nov 3, 2015)

had 4 bucks (2 shooters) chase a doe by me at 30 yards. couldnt get em to stop for nothing


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Are we ever going to get Ernie's story? Can't wait for it! Dude has serious story telling skills.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

saw 3 3.5 ish bucks so far. One which was a 7 ran a doe right past me. One is a wide flat 8. I would of shot him yesterday but being down to one tag has me a little on edge. The last three days has been unreal for me. I think I've seen almost every buck on the farm and a few extras. Most exciting hunting I have seen in my 31 years deer hunting.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> saw 3 3.5 ish bucks so far. One which was a 7 ran a doe right past me. One is a wide flat 8. I would of shot him yesterday but being down to one tag has me a little on edge. The last three days has been unreal for me. I think I've seen almost every buck on the farm and a few extras. Most exciting hunting I have seen in my 31 years deer hunting.


Awesome! Definitely going to shift vacation a little later next year. Evey dang year I don't start seeing the real action until the 10th. Good lucks guys. Im on plane heading for work.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Are we ever going to get Ernie's story? Can't wait for it! Dude has serious story telling skills.


Better yet he has super farm accumulation skills:teeth:


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Awesome! Definitely going to shift vacation a little later next year. Evey dang year I don't start seeing the real action until the 10th. Good lucks guys. Im on plane heading for work.


I spent pushing 60 hours in a tree since the 3rd and other than one good nine point at 45 yards on the 3rd it was slow. It was like the deer vanished. All of sudden it broke loose this Saturday and it literally was like being in a deer pen. Seems to have slowed this morning a bit. I don't fully understand how things can go that dead then snap but I will remember that for sure. After five years of developing this place it feels pretty darn good and it is gonna get better. Flat out makes life fun.


----------



## thetracker3 (Nov 3, 2015)

BA-IV said:


> We came up from Louisiana to hunt the Shawnee. There was 5 guys all hunting public. It started out slow this week til it cooled off, in the end three guys got bucks, nothing special, and we all killed does. They weren't full blown chasing, just pushing and cruising hard. I saw 8 shooter bucks 120" or better and missed a stud this morning when my arrow clipped a limb. I lost track, but counted something around 80 plus deer from the deer stand, and over half were bucks for 6 days.


gotta keep that a secret or next trip it might be 50 trucks instead of 5...


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I forgot exactly who but wasn't someone in this post saying that they changed the rules and you can bow hunt during gun season? If so someone might want to tell the DNR since this is an excerpt from a press release posted to the website 5 days ago.

In addition to the seven-day Illinois Firearm Deer Season, other deer hunting seasons in the state include the three-day Muzzleloader-only Deer Season on Dec. 9-11, and the seven-day split Late-Winter Firearm Antlerless-only Deer Season and Special CWD Deer Season (in select counties) on Dec. 29, 2016-Jan. 1, 2017 and January 13-15, 2017. The Illinois Archery Deer Season, which opened on Oct. 1, is open through Jan. 15, 2017 (*except closed in counties open to Firearm Deer Season on Nov. 18-20 and Dec. 1-4). *


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

They dropped the ball i think on purpose on this whole thing. You can. 
KC knows the details.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Last morning I saw a 10 pointer but he was 80 yards from me. Same spot as I saw him last time. Decided to move my blind closer. Hopefully he will survive the gun season. So can I hunt on my private property during gun season or not?


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Technically, "archery season" is still closed for firearm season. But bows (not crossbows unless you can already hunt with one) are now legal weapons for the firearm season... with a firearm permit.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Never understood why you could not use a "lessor" weapon during gun season.


----------



## thetracker3 (Nov 3, 2015)

is this true? ill have to look into it.. i know it used to be federal ground was still open to bow because it was closed to firearm...will have to check now


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

KC-IL said:


> Technically, "archery season" is still closed for firearm season. But bows (not crossbows unless you can already hunt with one) are now legal weapons for the firearm season... with a firearm permit.


Ah OK....


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I sat all day, had a Yearling run a doe right under me at 9:00 A.M. and about 2 hours later I heard a buck grunt three times just over the ridge behind me.

And that was it. 
Vacation's now burnt up, so it looks like tag soup for me this year.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

Join the FB page Illinois Deer Pics, and post up your harvests!!


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

thetracker3 said:


> is this true? ill have to look into it.. i know it used to be federal ground was still open to bow because it was closed to firearm...will have to check now


For public land (some state properties) that was still open to archery during the firearm season, this won't affect that.


----------



## thetracker3 (Nov 3, 2015)

KC-IL said:


> For public land (some state properties) that was still open to archery during the firearm season, this won't affect that.


yes. im talking bout gun season being able to use a bow this year on private ground if you have a gun tag


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Got close yesterday ...real close. Today is looking great. Rut intensifying around here


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

I ate tag soup on my buck...considering easing back up there for a few days in early December. What're the deer doing between say Dec 5-15? Any rutting activity at all?


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

BA-IV said:


> I ate tag soup on my buck...considering easing back up there for a few days in early December. What're the deer doing between say Dec 5-15? Any rutting activity at all?


Fawns if born early enough and get big enough should be going into estrous as well as does that weren't bred the first time. If you got a large amount of does compared to bucks you got a decent chance at seeing some action. Plus the big boys are the only ones that can keep looking for that long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Its worth it If you got the time, food source and good number of does. My cameras always pick up around then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Tagged this guy on November 13th. Family farm in southern IL. Biggest buck to date with a gross score of 163". One base was 5.5" and the other was a touch under 6". 2 days later and I'm still in shock.


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

Helluva buck!


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

That's a stud !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greeny04 (Oct 4, 2016)

ANY action near canton il yet?


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I know there has been some back and forth about using a bow during archery season. TAZ Archery shop just posted this DNR link that describes it as legal. 

Page 13 section 650.30, a, 4

https://www.dnr.illinois.gov/adrules/documents/17-650.pdf


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

nrlombar said:


> I know there has been some back and forth about using a bow during archery season. TAZ Archery shop just posted this DNR link that describes it as legal.
> 
> Page 13 section 650.30, a, 4
> 
> https://www.dnr.illinois.gov/adrules/documents/17-650.pdf


IDNR just posted this on Facebook










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

KC-IL said:


> Technically, "archery season" is still closed for firearm season. But bows (not crossbows unless you can already hunt with one) are now legal weapons for the firearm season... with a firearm permit.


Ok. Thank You. I always wondered why you can't hunt on private property with a bow during gun season??


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Are we ever going to get Ernie's story? Can't wait for it! Dude has serious story telling skills.


Thanks Ryan. I'm hoping the ending will be good. Let's see what happens. 
Only saw one doe this am got bored and headed home. Been doing TSA work since 10. Heading back out now.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

dmason3 said:


> IDNR just posted this on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should post it long time ago. Probably no either sex tags left.


----------



## JellicoCreek (Dec 1, 2010)

Are there "bow only" public areas that are open to archery hunting with only an archery permit during the firearm seasons? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

It was a slow morning. I actually saw a group of 4 mature does together, no fawns or bucks with them, which was quite odd. I ran over to another property for my first sit in this particular stand. I had a spike roll through at 12:30. Nothing since.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

JellicoCreek said:


> Are there "bow only" public areas that are open to archery hunting with only an archery permit during the firearm seasons?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, certain state-managed sites. Pretty good list of them.

Still slow in the middle of the state for me. Bucks have moved. Did see 3 cruising this morning. One was a 3.5 yr old 1x5. Would like to meet up with his sparring partner. Pulled some camera cards and a few bucks are sporting busted up racks. All night pics.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Thanks Ryan. I'm hoping the ending will be good. Let's see what happens.
> Only saw one doe this am got bored and headed home. Been doing TSA work since 10. Heading back out now.


I'm confused. I thought you tagged out on the 5th? Are you hunting FL now? Either way, look forward to story time lol.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have had multiple shooters close but just cant get a shot no matter what I do. getting frustrated. Things have to go my way sooner or later. had a real nice heavy 8 hot on a doe come close tonight.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Friday for gun season is gonna brutal with that weather! Saturday doesn't look like it'll be much more fun.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Greeny04 said:


> ANY action near canton il yet?


Yes, they are running heavy there now. I just got back from very close to there and the bucks are cruising hard core and locked on does. Saturday I missed a giant with a hot doe and saw 8 other bucks that morning.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> Friday for gun season is gonna brutal with that weather! Saturday doesn't look like it'll be much more fun.


Although i love to get out with the TC the high winds for 2 days is a good thing. 
Sunday will be decent.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

It's official... saw my first shooter of the season tonight! Gently pushed a doe by me at 50 yards. Heard other grunting after dark. Had decent action (ton of does) from 3:30 on. Finally excited to get back out there tomorrow.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Although i love to get out with the TC the high winds for 2 days is a good thing.
> Sunday will be decent.


I'll be happy if the harvest is crap! I'll still be out there, 220F in hand though.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

KC-IL said:


> It's official... saw my first shooter of the season tonight! Gently pushed a doe by me at 50 yards. Heard other grunting after dark. Had decent action (ton of does) from 3:30 on. Finally excited to get back out there tomorrow.


Nice! Stay after it!!


----------



## Greeny04 (Oct 4, 2016)

BigBrian said:


> Yes, they are running heavy there now. I just got back from very close to there and the bucks are cruising hard core and locked on does. Saturday I missed a giant with a hot doe and saw 8 other bucks that morning.


I'm near Fiatt


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Here's the list of state-managed sites open to archery deer hunting during the firearm season (you use your archery permit, not a firearm permit)... per current (2016) administrative rule. Check site-specific regulations (or permits) that may apply.

"Resources owned or managed sites designated in Section 670.60 by an asterisk (*) shall be open to archery deer hunting without regard to firearm deer season (no firearm deer hunting pursuant to 17 Ill. Adm. Code 650 allowed)."

*Statewide Regulations Apply*

Anderson Lake State Fish and Wildlife Area

Banner Marsh State Fish and Wildlife Area

Beall Woods State Park

Big Bend State Fish and Wildlife Area

Carlyle Lake Lands and Waters (Corps of Engineers managed lands – Jim Hawn and East Spillway Areas)

Eagle Creek State Park (disabled hunters are exempt from site's antler restrictions; for Corps of Engineers managed lands not managed by DNR,contact Corps of Engineers, Lake Shelbyville office for specific deer hunting policy)

Fort Kaskaskia State Historic Site

Mt. Vernon Propagation Center

Peabody River King State Fish and Wildlife Area (East subunit closes November 1)

Ramsey Lake State Park

Randolph County State Conservation Area

Red Hills State Park

Rice Lake State Fish and Wildlife Area

Rockton Bog State Natural Area

Sam Dale Lake State Fish and Wildlife Area

Sam Parr State Park

Shabbona Lake State Park (submission of all deer heads within 48 hours after harvest on site is required to test for the presence of Chronic Wasting Disease)

Silver Springs State Park

Snakeden Hollow State Fish and Wildlife Area (closed during goose season; tree stands must be removed no later than the last day of archery hunting on the site)

South Shore State Park

Spring Lake State Fish and Wildlife Area

Starved Rock State Park/Matthiessen State Park/Margery C. Carlson Nature Preserve (antlerless deer only in October; either-sex deer from November 1 until the end of the statewide season; deer bowhunters must wear a cap and upper outer garment with at least 400 square inches of solid blaze orange during the statewide firearm deer seasons; open to archery deer hunting during the statewide firearm deer season only in Zone A)

Stephen A. Forbes State Recreation Area

Washington County State Conservation Area

White Pines Forest State Park ( hunting allowed on Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays only – excluding official State holidays in October. Beginning November 1, archery hunting is allowed 7 days a week, excluding the site's special firearm deer season)

*Statewide regulations shall apply at the following sites except that hunter quotas shall be filled by mail-in drawing:*

Frank Holten State Park (opens November 1; crossing of Harding Ditch within confines of site allowed; no hunting from Harding Ditch right-of-way; drawing for weekly hunter quotas will be held prior to the season; display windshield card while hunting; harvest report due to site by January 31, failure shall result in ineligibility to hunt at the site the following year) (1, starting October 15)

Horseshoe Lake State Park (Madison County) (hunting in designated areas only; an antlerless deer must be taken on the site before an antlered deer is harvested; harvest reports are due to the site by December 31; failure to submit report shall result in the loss of hunting privileges at the site for the following year)

*State regulations shall apply except that hunters must obtain a free permit from the site office. This permit must be in possession while hunting and must be returned, and harvest reported, to the address indicated on the card before February 15. Failure to return the permit shall result in loss of hunting privileges at that site for the following year.*

Horseshoe Lake State Park (Madison County – Gaberet, Mosenthein and Chouteau Island Units)

*Statewide regulations shall apply at the following sites except that nonresident hunter quotas shall be filled by mail-in drawing. Information about specific drawing dates and application procedures will be publicly announced. Successful applicants will be issued a free permit from the site office. This permit must be in possession while hunting and must be returned and harvest reported to the address indicated on the card before February 15. Failure to return the permit shall result in loss of hunting privileges at that site for the following year.*

Sangchris Lake State Park (site will be closed to archery deer hunting during the second firearm deer season)


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> I'll be happy if the harvest is crap! I'll still be out there, 220F in hand though.


The savage 220 stainless is on my short list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a question,im headed to illinois for muzzleloader season.does archery comeback in after the second gun season and before muzzleloader? I have an archery tag and i can get there a couple days early if archery is in ill bow hunt a day or 2 before muzzleloader


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have a question,im headed to illinois for muzzleloader season.does archery comeback in after the second gun season and before muzzleloader? I have an archery tag and i can get there a couple days early if archery is in ill bow hunt a day or 2 before muzzleloader


Yes. Archery is in before and after all our gun seasons.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Yes. Archery is in before and after all our gun seasons.


Thank u


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Dextee said:


> The savage 220 stainless is on my short list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have have a standard one, my old man has the stainless. Both are sweet!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

seen 7 so far this morning. 1 3.5 yo 8 pt. just cruising at 15 yards but my last buck tag is still in my pocket


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Had does and fawns around me for most of the last 90 minutes of the day yesterday. All were still together, was hoping they would draw in a nice buck or two, but a 1 year old 6 pointer was the only thing that showed up to harass them.

It's been a weird, warm season. Finally saw a buck that I wanted Sunday afternoon and it looked like he was going to get dragged in front of me by a doe, but she was trying to shake him and a smaller buck that were chasing her and ended up leading them down into a ravine instead of my direction. I've passed up a couple of good bucks, still hoping for something better. It's a long season but it feels like the best part of it slipped away from me.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have a question,im headed to illinois for muzzleloader season.does archery comeback in after the second gun season and before muzzleloader? I have an archery tag and i can get there a couple days early if archery is in ill bow hunt a day or 2 before muzzleloader


Not to take the thread off track but nice car and location, I am a drag racer as well. Where do you live?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

offroadr said:


> Not to take the thread off track but nice car and location, I am a drag racer as well. Where do you live?


NE Ohio,race at Norwalk,Thompson,and Quaker City


----------



## GroGetr (Nov 27, 2010)

I had a couple younger bucks chasing does hard yesterday. Just had one 4 pt come thru this morning. I'm in Jersey co


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Decent movement. No shooters. Saw a violent chase this afternoon. 4 bucks chasing one doe. Bucks spent most of the time chasing and fighting each other. Constant grunting, snort-wheezing and all out heavy pursuit. One buck ended up under my stand panting and catching his breath for 30 seconds. Biggest buck was the 2.5 6 pointer I've been seeing. At dark, a busted up 3.5 10 pointer took their prize and let out this loud snort-wheeze to keep them at bay. Then he and his new girlfriend calmly trotted off. Left a few youngsters dumbfounded.


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

Saw a really heavy 5.5 8pt, he chased a Doe around for a bit. Almost had him fooled into coming into distance but the Doe turn and ran off and he decided to take off after her. He was on a beeline for the tree too.... Oh well, the windy days will be tough but I'll be out this weekend. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Got everything packed up. Going to my dads camper in Macoupin County after class tonight to join the orange army tomorrow morning. Honestly, I am ready to get my revenge with the muzzleloader. I havent bow hunted this spot at all this year, and although it doesnt hold many deer, usually during the rut, there are a lot of deer passing through. I need some meat!


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Seabee99 said:


> Got everything packed up. Going to my dads camper in Macoupin County after class tonight to join the orange army tomorrow morning. Honestly, I am ready to get my revenge with the muzzleloader. I havent bow hunted this spot at all this year, and although it doesnt hold many deer, usually during the rut, there are a lot of deer passing through. I need some meat!


Hey Seabee... where about in Macoupin County. I grew up in Girard. Big game this weekend - North Mac hosting Carlinville, winner goes to state championship game. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Anybody think Saturday is going to blow? I'm considering passing on Saturday, am I crazy? they are calling for sustained winds at 25 occassionally gusting to over 40. My choice is to hunt Friday opening day, head home that night then come back for a much better looking Sunday forecast, or Hunt Friday and Saturday and probably still hunt through the woods saturday with the crazy wind? 2nd season doesnt' look good as my wife has plans for an overnite trip on that friday into satruday. I live 1.5 hours from my spot.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't know. I'm not liking Friday or Saturday. Friday morning calling for south winds then changing to SW around 8/9a. 
I definitely don't want to miss Sunday with it being about the only really good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

tdp51 said:


> Anybody think Saturday is going to blow? I'm considering passing on Saturday, am I crazy? they are calling for sustained winds at 25 occassionally gusting to over 40. My choice is to hunt Friday opening day, head home that night then come back for a much better looking Sunday forecast, or Hunt Friday and Saturday and probably still hunt through the woods saturday with the crazy wind? 2nd season doesnt' look good as my wife has plans for an overnite trip on that friday into satruday. I live 1.5 hours from my spot.


I'm going anyway. I always do. Depending on who is hunting around you, you just never know what might get pushed around. Lots of people in the woods makes for a very difference situation when compared to a typical archery weekend.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just made it up. Crazy how warm it is and how the weather is going to change over the next few days. Good luck everyone!

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> I'm going anyway. I always do. Depending on who is hunting around you, you just never know what might get pushed around. Lots of people in the woods makes for a very difference situation when compared to a typical archery weekend.


Couldn't have said it any better. This weekend is like no other in the timber. People are running all around the place; driving through fields, pushing draws, running ATV's around, etc. There is 99% more activity in the 3 square miles than any days you've been this year so far. I don't care if it's 50mph winds and 75 degrees, I'm going. That big ol' timber goat lives in those woods 24/7 365. I'll take the handful of days to go hang out in his home.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

weather looks like garbage. 

However wind be damned... the temps are dropping basically 30 degrees between FRI AM - SAT afternoon. That's good stuff!

I've seen big bucks chasing with 30mph winds and upper 60s in the past...

But I think I'm going to take up a spot in a swamp/slough that we NEVER hunt. Ever.

It's a low low spot... so I'm hoping it's pseudo outta the wind.

I'm honestly thinking of spending every minute of the weekend's daylight over the swamp... assuming that at SOME POINT between FRI - SUN...

... a big buck will walk thru there.

If he does... he's toast!

Good luck and be safe, all.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is what DNR posted on their facebook page http://www.bnd.com/news/local/article115096033.html So far it looks like bowhunters harvested 27% less what they did last year.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Verrry slow here. 1 doe. Very few shots. 
And the 28% decline doesn't surprise me at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

That article is wrong. Total archery harvest last year was 56,767... for the entire season. Last I checked , 2016 was up a little from 2015 for this pony in time. After 1st firearm season, archery harvest will drop significantly. I wish IDNR would do comparisons to 3 or 5 year averages. Doesn't do much good to always compare to prior years.


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

Windy and slow here 1 doe. 7 shots doesn't seem like gun season


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Haven't seen anything, but I did hear a fair amount of shots earlier. Its windy as crap and we have rain coming in, with a 20 degree temperature drop. Think I'm gonna slide in, have breakfast, take a nap, and head back out this evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

mb41 said:


> weather looks like garbage.
> 
> However wind be damned... the temps are dropping basically 30 degrees between FRI AM - SAT afternoon. That's good stuff!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan if you can make the sits. Keep us posted!


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

I sat out this morning and slept in. Hunted 14 straight days and things really slowed down yesterday (not that it was great before then). With this front coming in and the wind, didn't figured there would be much moving. Got skunked yesterday morning, and figured today was a carbon copy. Getting texts from guys who say it's really slow, fewest shots they've ever heard for opening day.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

I only heard a handful of shots a lot less than last year and my lease is next to Shawnee. It usually sounds like war over there but not this morning. After eating my tag last year I did get me my first Illinois buck though this morning  An 8pt.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm still here haven't seen but 1 doe. The wind is getting worse. But I'm staying put til the rain gets here


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I went out at 1. The haybail blind was literally lifting off the ground. Went and got a stake fot it and called it quits. Might try morning for a couple of hours but probably wait until sunday. By then they will be hungry and eager to get on the food sources is my bet. Good luck to those who brave it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greeny04 (Oct 4, 2016)

Kc-Il the harvest us down. Check heartland outdoors


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Greeny04, I looked on HO. The article written on Monday shows that this year is ahead of 2015. Like I said, "last I heard"... I think that's the last update from IDNR.

http://heartlandoutdoors.com/heartland/story/illinois_archery_harvest_ahead_of_2015/

2016 - 39,370
2015 - 38,076

If you use the IDNR inquiry system, you only get a comparison of current 2016 compared to 2015 season totals. That's what this newspaper did, not understanding the data.

In any case, we are not 27% down season-to-date, as the article wrongly implies.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

I was in my stand, with bow, within 15 minutes of the rain stopping. Got in my rockin treestand... was strapping in... and looked over to see a spooked doe leading the 150ish 8 pointer away from my stand. Wondering if they were bedded in this little ditch I was in. He was 35-40 yds away when I first saw him running away. Sat till a little before sunset and got out. Nothing else moving, or feeding in any fields on my way home.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

KC-IL said:


> I was in my stand, with bow, within 15 minutes of the rain stopping. Got in my rockin treestand... was strapping in... and looked over to see a spooked doe leading the 150ish 8 pointer away from my stand. Wondering if they were bedded in this little ditch I was in. He was 35-40 yds away when I first saw him running away. Sat till a little before sunset and got out. Nothing else moving, or feeding in any fields on my way home.


Dang it! Hopefully you get this weekend


----------



## MUreceptor (Apr 21, 2016)

I took a medium-sized spike buck last Sunday from my MIL property. He was apparently the biggest offender of eating her hostas and tomatoes. I had to return home, but I'm headed back in December with the hopes of taking a doe at her place and one at my FIL's place. Thanks Land of Lincoln for providing my first arrowed deer!


----------



## Greeny04 (Oct 4, 2016)

KC-IL said:


> Greeny04, I looked on HO. The article written on Monday shows that this year is ahead of 2015. Like I said, "last I heard"... I think that's the last update from IDNR.
> 
> http://heartlandoutdoors.com/heartland/story/illinois_archery_harvest_ahead_of_2015/
> 
> ...


Read the comments on heartland, he pulled the article from 2015 to 2014 and the numbers they gave in this year's article do not match what they had in 2015 article is all I was saying.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Edit - Will see how it works out in the end. I get what that guy's saying... if these numbers are through November 13th (2015 vs. 2016)... the 2016 harvest includes more weekend days than the 2015 dates. If you consider that we harvest as much as 2,500-3,000 deer per day on the weekend before firearm season... the 2016 totals would be lower without those extra 2 weekend days in the 2016 numbers (compared to equivalent 2015 data). Think that makes sense.

The numbers do match from year to year. The number he quotes (5152) is reasonable for the weekend before firearm season. But the days of the week still don't quite align.

Look at it this way... From November 14th (the day the current IDNR numbers stop) through the opening day of firearm season...

2015 - This is 6 days which includes 2 weekend days.
2016 - This includes 4 days... and no weekend days.

So this guy's probably right... if you count all the days leading up to first firearm season... we're probably down this year somewhat.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

2 forkys and a doe this morning. I got in right after the rain stopped tonight. Jumped one fawn off of a corn patch and 3 slick heads out of a deep ravine on my way in. Wasn't long and had a 3.5 looking 9 or 10 pt. running a doe and a bit later a forky showed. We drove around while it was raining and saw a dandy 9 pt. running a doe across the road from my ground. After having a good bow deer down I've decided to take the TC out instead of fighting this wind with a bow. There is a deep ravine in my hardwoods that runs out into a big gnarly draw into a corn field. That deep draw has another on each side and they all end up in that center draw. I am heading there in the morning. That spot has been a deer magnet.


----------



## Greeny04 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hunting fulton co and heard 4 shots this morning but never seen a deer


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

What do you guys think of this buck? He's been a regular. I passed on him once. Seen him other times outside of range. I always thought he broke all his right side points fighting. Is that what you guys think? Just got him on trailcam this week, and now I'm not 100% sure. Points all look pretty "even" on the right. Coincidence that they all broke off the same length... at the same angle... on the same beam? Or could it actually be short points all the way out?

Shoot or not???


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

We got a twelve point on our lease like that but we started getting pictures of him when he was still in velvet so we knew they weren't broken. As far as shoot or not that would really be up to what each hunters goals are really...

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd take him! Doesn't mean you have to.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

KC-IL said:


> What do you guys think of this buck? He's been a regular. I passed on him once. Seen him other times outside of range. I always thought he broke all his right side points fighting. Is that what you guys think? Just got him on trailcam this week, and now I'm not 100% sure. Points all look pretty "even" on the right. Coincidence that they all broke off the same length... at the same angle... on the same beam? Or could it actually be short points all the way out?
> 
> Shoot or not???
> 
> View attachment 5087097


Dont look broke to me. Looks like thats how he grew em.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

This wind...right now where im at...at 945 at night is 25mph sustained with 48mph gust

This is crazy.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Sunday is looking good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone going out this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am going to be a fun one


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

Im liking the new law I carry my bow and gun. If he's close I'm using the bow. If he's far I'm using the gun


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm waiting until mid-morning then climbing up in the Sequoia. My buddy put it up for his son a few years ago, and the boy just never got into hunting. I believe I will have the buddy heater running and kick back and wait . Hopefully this buck will do the same thing he did 2 weeks ago.









Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm out here in the hurricane! Not far from a scrape line. Hoping the big boys come back to freshen them up after the rain last night. Wanting to get it done today, have Christmas Pictures tomorrow in middle of day which is really screwing the weekend up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck to you brave souls. Im staying out until tomorrow morning. Getting rested up for Shinedown tonight [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

In the tree now. I busted out the IWOM suit and I'm warm and comfy. It's nice out.

I killed a 3 year old 9 pointer yesterday. It's a deer I'd usually pass up, but he was as big as any deer I've seen all season. After all the countless hours bowhunting he fell victim to my impatience.


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

Man its slow here 2 fawns and a 4 pt so far


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I killed a doe right at sunset last night. Still trying to get some more meat. I'm really just hoping my dad will bust one this evening. He hasn't hunted in 2 years and hasn't killed one since he had a stroke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Brother in law shot a young 8 with his .357. He's been in a drought for a while so we were excited! Would have been a good deer in a few more years, but glad he took him instead of someone else. Sitting this afternoon out. Way to windy, and gonna let the woods rest and hit it again tomorrow. Spend rest of the day with the wife and toddler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I personally am surprised at the amount of guys hunting in this wind. I use to until a tree limb weighing more than a car came down 20 feet from me. Never heard it til it hit the ground. After that I said no deer is worth hunting with high winds. JMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

It's been slow I can't remember a year with so few shots
Hey soil hunter see your in mt carmel I'm in albion.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

My two buddies that are still hunting have had slow mornings too. A few does and one small 8 point is all for them so far...

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

we hunted until 8:30 and two of us saw a total of 3 small bucks and 3 slickheads.


----------



## ILBUCKFREAK (Mar 6, 2011)

*Illinois buck*

Here is my buck I shot on Oct 31st.


----------



## ILBUCKFREAK (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for the upside down and sideways pics.


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

My son got his first buck this morning. Not one complaint about the cold, winds, etc. Of course, I did pack him a thermos of hot chocolate!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Right on! That's a good looking deer. Congrats to him!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice bucks guys! Little guy will remember that one forever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

sfoxiv said:


> My son got his first buck this morning. Not one complaint about the cold, winds, etc. Of course, I did pack him a thermos of hot chocolate!
> View attachment 5089449
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Man yall sent the winds east. Its 16-20 gust to 35. Not even hunting in this mess. I been home from illinois since Tuesday and miss the hell outta the hunting. I would like to thank all the great folks we met and camped with,local and out of staters. Had a blast and the locals are some of the nicest people ive ever had the chance to shake hands with. Good luck to all of you tuffing out this wind.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Geez its slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Geez its slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for sure......nutin doin here.....few shots but no war....bumped 0 off foodplots on way in.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw a dozen deer early, dinks and does. Just killed a coyote.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

There was some shooting about 7:45 but now its quiet, and I still haven't seen a deer :eek2:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

6 does on the beans n green mix. Big one has yet to show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Had a slow weekend. No shooters and not many deer sightings.


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

2 sits and saw no deer, this morning was cold! I thought for sure something would be moving after that wind died off. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

It was a slow weekend for my crew . Two of the seven were successful. Deer sightings were down considerably. Two of them are staying to bow hunt this week so maybe their luck will change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

mb41 said:


> weather looks like garbage.
> 
> However wind be damned... the temps are dropping basically 30 degrees between FRI AM - SAT afternoon. That's good stuff!
> 
> ...



well - I did what I said I would do. All day FRI... all day SAT.... SUN thru 10am.

Saw 2 deer... both mature bucks.

Let 1 walk on SAT AM as I'm holding out for a true GIANT.

The 2nd one busted me on SUN AM. 

But I gained invaluable intel as to how they're using this swamp. 

It's too thick to bowhunt... but you know where I'll be for 2nd season!

Lots of movement all weekend around our farm - even w/ the windy conditions.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

This weekend was the weirdest "rut" gun season I've ever seen. Barely any shooting around me whereas in a normal year it's bang,bang, bang all day long. Sure hope it translates to more deer surviving the season. Last night I only saw one forky which is very unusual. We had been seeing over 20 deer per sit on average. My kids didn't shoot any bucks which was disheartening but hope a few that we did see stick around and have a chance to grow into bigger bucks. 
Not sure if the rut already happened but I really thought it would go gangbusters this weekend. Now that I know it didn't I'm curious to hear what some of you have to say about it.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> This weekend was the weirdest "rut" gun season I've ever seen. Barely any shooting around me whereas in a normal year it's bang,bang, bang all day long. Sure hope it translates to more deer surviving the season. Last night I only saw one forky which is very unusual. We had been seeing over 20 deer per sit on average. My kids didn't shoot any bucks which was disheartening but hope a few that we did see stick around and have a chance to grow into bigger bucks.
> Not sure if the rut already happened but I really thought it would go gangbusters this weekend. Now that I know it didn't I'm curious to hear what some of you have to say about it.


I hunt the NW corner of IL and I think we were definitely past the peak once gun season came along. I was out from Nov 5 - 9 and there were bucks out chasing and out searching. This weekend I didn't see any of that (it didn't help that we had 20-25 mph winds basically all of Fri and Sat morning - by Sat afternoon it was much better). On Saturday afternoon I was on a high point and over the course of the afternoon I saw a total of 12 does and they didn't have any bucks chasing or following them. When I had seen a group of 5 does there was a 2.5 year old buck in the same cut corn field about 50 yards from them and he could have cared less. I'm no great hunter but that's my opinion.


----------



## jmack127kildeer (Nov 21, 2016)

hello,

What are the costs for out of state folks to come hunt in ILL? is it pretty expensive? i hunt Ohio and its pretty reasonable...


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Maxemus, this has honestly been one of the worst years ever for me (and my buddies that hunt the same land)... in terms of seeing deer. I don't think the herd is down like it was a couple of years ago, but deer just didn't move much during daylight hours. I'm sure the weather played a factor. We have plenty of pics on trailcams... several 3 year olds. I saw 2 mature bucks (in 17 straight days of hunting) that we didn't get on a cam (one of them) until last week.

I didn't hunt the gun season except for Friday afternoon and guys said shots were few and far between. My son and I quit hunting firearm when opening morning shots were 50-60 plus a few years ago. Brother in law said there were 4 on opening morning this year, and I know one shot was an accident (long story, but not a shot at a deer). Even yesterday after the winds died down it was slow.

Can't explain it. I know guys that had banner seasons with lots of rutting activity. But I know a lot more like me, who never quite got dialed in this year.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Friday and Saturday were slow for me, just a few deer here and there. Sunday was good all day, ended up seeing 18 deer (6 bucks) but just not any that I was willing to shoot. I never heard more than a few shots around me any of the days though. I can't believe the overall harvest for the weekend won't be low.

This season has been slow for rut activity and mature bucks for me. Judging by my trailcams it all probably happened on the same dates as usual but mostly at night due to the warm weather. At this point my best chance at a good buck will probably be late season over a food source. I just didn't see the normal amount of bucks cruising this year.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

It was rough last 15 days. Warm temps then leading into super high winds. I was fortunate on the 4th with the one but only seen and had one encounter with a mature buck since then. Thats nuts. Probably slip out for a few afternoon hunts this holiday weekend, then hope they weather really gets cold and food sources become hot. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw 8 deer last night. One being the first 4 year old buck I've seen all season, probably a 140-150" 10 pointer. He just didn't cooperate. Not a lot of deer were killed around us either, but a few good ones went down. 

Bucks were still chasing, and it seemed that the chasing that guys did see was more intense. Multiple bucks on one doe, bucks out cruising hard. I just wish I could trade today for Friday. Those first 2 days of crap weather really didn't help.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

hunt1up said:


> Bucks were still chasing, and it seemed that the chasing that guys did see was more intense. Multiple bucks on one doe, bucks out cruising hard.


Agreed. My brother in law and I both saw a chase the same day at the same time (3:30 pm) in different spots. Both involved multiple (3-4) immature bucks on a single doe. The chase on my side of the creek ended when one of the mature bucks I'd been seeing came out right at last light to claim the prize. Saw very little cruising, not even by little bucks.


----------



## bogackij (Oct 12, 2016)

This will result in Illinois saying harvest numbers are down and they will try to extend the season or try to sell more tags. Not looing at the true cause of lower harvest numbers because of lower population and because of the late season antler-less season. I don't understand the way they try to manage the heard. I wish they took a look at Iowa DNR and realized a few things.


Maxemus said:


> This weekend was the weirdest "rut" gun season I've ever seen. Barely any shooting around me whereas in a normal year it's bang,bang, bang all day long. Sure hope it translates to more deer surviving the season. Last night I only saw one forky which is very unusual. We had been seeing over 20 deer per sit on average. My kids didn't shoot any bucks which was disheartening but hope a few that we did see stick around and have a chance to grow into bigger bucks.
> Not sure if the rut already happened but I really thought it would go gangbusters this weekend. Now that I know it didn't I'm curious to hear what some of you have to say about it.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I ended up huning Friday and only saw 2 does right at about 645 AM. I figured I would let them walk as the show was about to start. What What What??? thats it no more deer all day. *** Winds picked up and then picked up some more, tree I was in almost got me sea sick. Heard trees breaking in the forest, crashing down. No dear movement. Packed up headed home. Did some work around the house on saturday and winds were sustained about 25 - 30 and eventually died down towards evening. Headed out Sunday morning. In the tree early, big boy comes through about 50 yrds but the forest is still too dark to get a good picture of in the scope and then he vanishes timber ghost Ugh... Winds suppose to be out of the NW at about 7, light and variable. swiriling to be exact, blow 5 does out of a nearby bedding area. Damn. 0730 Big cruiser, get on him wait till he clears, crap hes in the draw NO... Two fawns and a doe at 800 tempting, pass. Sunday night had a 4 doe train come pulling up into the station about 430, only 3 pulled out. Nice one for the freezer, but I wish I could have got a better picture on the one from the morning, I'm not sure how big he was, but he was very large. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> I saw 8 deer last night. One being the first 4 year old buck I've seen all season, probably a 140-150" 10 pointer. He just didn't cooperate. Not a lot of deer were killed around us either, but a few good ones went down.
> 
> Bucks were still chasing, and it seemed that the chasing that guys did see was more intense. Multiple bucks on one doe, bucks out cruising hard. I just wish I could trade today for Friday. Those first 2 days of crap weather really didn't help.


The guy that gun hunts my property said he didnt hear a shot or see an deer, friday and saturday. I took my bow sunday evening, and seen 3 does.


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

Got this guy the day before gun season. Left him over night to be safe, shot a little back, and it cost me the meat but better safe then sorry. Seen chasing all week and good bucks all week, and ironically got him on the day it was 77 I believe. From 77deg to 26deg and 30mph winds, in matter of days in southern IL, but those winds during shotgun couldve saved some good bucks. Leaning towards a super sneak with him, any thoughts on a pose? or pictures or super sneak?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Great 8! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome last minute buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

KC-IL said:


> Maxemus, this has honestly been one of the worst years ever for me (and my buddies that hunt the same land)... in terms of seeing deer. I don't think the herd is down like it was a couple of years ago, but deer just didn't move much during daylight hours. I'm sure the weather played a factor. We have plenty of pics on trailcams... several 3 year olds. I saw 2 mature bucks (in 17 straight days of hunting) that we didn't get on a cam (one of them) until last week.
> 
> I didn't hunt the gun season except for Friday afternoon and guys said shots were few and far between. My son and I quit hunting firearm when opening morning shots were 50-60 plus a few years ago. Brother in law said there were 4 on opening morning this year, and I know one shot was an accident (long story, but not a shot at a deer). Even yesterday after the winds died down it was slow.
> 
> Can't explain it. I know guys that had banner seasons with lots of rutting activity. But I know a lot more like me, who never quite got dialed in this year.


I agree. My buddy and I hunted our tails off from Nov 5th thru the 13 th and only saw 2 shooters. I saw a bunch of 1.5 and 2.5 yr old bucks but the big boys were no where to be found. I was surprised also at the lack of buck sign I usually see most years in W Illinois. I talked with a lot of hunters while I was up there and folks were complaining about the lack of rut activity. Only day I saw a mature buck chasing was on Nov 11th am


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

BowHuntnKY said:


> The guy that gun hunts my property said he didnt hear a shot or see an deer, friday and saturday. I took my bow sunday evening, and seen 3 does.


Crazy. I didn't spend any time over your way this past weekend. It's been dead for us on that side of the river!


----------



## ADS430 (Feb 20, 2016)

I went out Friday night and was able to harvest a doe despite 40 mph winds. My sister saw some and missed with her shotgun. Really hoping I can get a buck in the next few days.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

In my sometimes worthless opinion, I wonder if part of the reason mature deer sightings are down is due to the fact that edh wiped them out in 2012 and fawns born in 2013 are still only 3.5?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> In my sometimes worthless opinion, I wonder if part of the reason mature deer sightings are down is due to the fact that edh wiped them out in 2012 and fawns born in 2013 are still only 3.5?


Not trying to start something here but I personally saw two shooters this year. I hadn't seen high end deer like that in several years. Perhaps it's got to do with my NOT taking does in my place. Idk. Just food for thought. During the windy days the deer sightings were plentiful for me. I just didn't see anything I would shoot.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Our story over the past weekend sounds like what many others experienced.

My dad and I didn't see anything on Friday, and only 3 on Saturday (father tagged out). Sunday morning I saw 3 and tagged out by 7:00am.

Everyone we talked to said they weren't seeing many, which is quite a change from the previous week's bowhunting where I had 6 bucks and 2 does come through by 7:30am. I'm guessing the firearm count is going to be low this year. Last year's count (over both weekends) was 86,847.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

1 150"+, 2 140"+, and 3 130" + fell at the farm I bow hunt to shotguns. 3 biggest on Friday. Best season the Gun hunters have had in a while at the farm. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADS430 (Feb 20, 2016)

patterned a good buck on my property I'm hoping to put down tonight.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

rutnut said:


> I agree. My buddy and I hunted our tails off from Nov 5th thru the 13 th and only saw 2 shooters. I saw a bunch of 1.5 and 2.5 yr old bucks but the big boys were no where to be found. I was surprised also at the lack of buck sign I usually see most years in W Illinois. I talked with a lot of hunters while I was up there and folks were complaining about the lack of rut activity. Only day I saw a mature buck chasing was on Nov 11th am


This is exactly the same to a T what i saw. Same period. Central IL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Farmer just called. Said my target buck was in the cut beans an hour ago. At least i know he survived round 1 of gun. Hopefully I can get on him Friday or Saturday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Farmer just called. Said my target buck was in the cut beans an hour ago. At least i know he survived round 1 of gun. Hopefully I can get on him Friday or Saturday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you get him Dextee. Lookin forward to some hero pics this weekend.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I sat last night, and at 3:15 had a 2 or 3 year old eight pointer come past my stand browsing. He wasn't cruising for does.
Right at last legal light, an old nanny came through and skylined me. She flagged, but didn't blow.

No fawns with her.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

wacker stacker said:


> In my sometimes worthless opinion, I wonder if part of the reason mature deer sightings are down is due to the fact that edh wiped them out in 2012 and fawns born in 2013 are still only 3.5?


I agree with this concept in theory. The age structure was probably skewed the last few years by fewer bucks moving into maturity... and that number of mature bucks going down every year since 2012.

That being said, even the 3.5's we got on trailcams were AWOL during season. Haven't seen one of them on the hoof. Maybe they live there most of the year, and during rut they get pushed out by the dominant bucks? Had a lot of regulars (1.5-3.5) on trailcam up until mid-October.


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

wacker stacker said:


> In my sometimes worthless opinion, I wonder if part of the reason mature deer sightings are down is due to the fact that edh wiped them out in 2012 and fawns born in 2013 are still only 3.5?


Down in Jefferson County, our rut seemed behind. I will say the week leading up to shotgun season, we seen shooters everyday, many bucks were only seen once, some caught on cams and others just cruising. Weather down here has been very warm this year, including lack of rain. Sightings were good though, had the normal 2.5 yo, but seen probably 8-10 different shooters this week. Not sure how your weather was over there, but my buddy is Schyler? county echos your guys statement regarding lack of shooters seen on their hoof. Down here chasing was all week leading up to gun. I was fortunate to get this guy day before shotgun, which I posted earlier, but thought I would share again due to all the activity of this thread.








Also thanks Dextee!


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

My buddy saw six bucks this morning cruising before he got a nine point. They were moving good in the rain.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I wish i was able to hunt tonight. Looks great outside from my office. Errrrggggggg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Dextee said:


> I wish i was able to hunt tonight. Looks great outside from my office. Errrrggggggg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did. And saw nothing.
But the wind wasn't being nice to me either.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

We gots to keep after it. Im getting worn out though lol but....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Dextee said:


> We gots to keep after it. Im getting worn out though lol but....


I hear ya. This season wiped me out, too.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

KC-IL said:


> I hear ya. This season wiped me out, too.


Same here


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Anybody else going in the morning? Wind switching to the NW here for the morning, which is perfect for my best spot. The wife isn't too happy that I'm heading out for a few hours in the morning since we are hosting both families tomorrow, but I've only got to hunt a handful of times this year and have a feeling tomorrow will be a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I can't. Have daughters 5k run at 730a. Then hosting dinner at 1. Wish i was. Will be Friday. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjay23 (Jul 3, 2013)

2 Coyotes with 1 Arrow! 

Coyotes are thick in our area! Only thing I've had a chance at all year! Not a single mature doe or buck within range this year except one doe I got during shotgun. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tNs5GUm63uk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

chrisjay23 said:


> 2 Coyotes with 1 Arrow!
> 
> Coyotes are thick in our area! Only thing I've had a chance at all year! Not a single mature doe or buck within range this year except one doe I got during shotgun.
> 
> ...


That's some nice shooting there, good job.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Im thinking about laying low until some rough weather or a front hits and puts them on my beans.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

KC, did you see Tom Grover's gun kill? I heard 198"

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

That's one of the coolest things I've ever seen on the yote double. Nice shooting!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

rfeather said:


> KC, did you see Tom Grover's gun kill? I heard 198"


Yep, very nice buck. Been a tough stretch for him and his family. Good to see he had some time to get out.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

well.....I couldn't stay away....Im back in the tree...Hate to pass up a nw wind.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

1 does n 1 minutes mystery deer that blew at me in the dark. Dang it. Suuuuper quiet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> 1 does n 1 minutes mystery deer that blew at me in the dark. Dang it. Suuuuper quiet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya i had one sneek in behind me before I could see. I got stood up, turned and bow in hand but after 5 min. of nothing I turned and sat back down only to hear one make a few hops back in the brush......tooooo still.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well i busted a decent buck right by my stand just as I stopped to climb it. Only deer i seen. Goood times. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Same thing happened to me ^^ he was staring me in the face at 30 yards when I got to my stand lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Dang! They've got a master plan lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Had 2 does bedded close to my stand when I got there last night. After snorting for a few minutes, they finally left. Only deer I saw. Felt like typical post gun season. Reluctantly going out this morning. Son wants to hunt. Sleeping in sounded better. Still trying to get over this flu bug.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck kc! I tried to sleep in. Internal clock is set too early lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Good luck kc! I tried to sleep in. Internal clock is set too early lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed. My lady is sick of this time of year.

From about 10/1 - 12/31 I'm up every day at 345am. lol


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone had any luck this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nope. I believe i am officially done with mornings unless a camera gives me reason not too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Dextee said:


> We gots to keep after it. Im getting worn out though lol but....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. Hunted 9 days straight in Illinois and now 10 straight in Ga and no mature bucks on th ground for my efforts. Think my am hunts are done for this year. Eve only going forward


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Had a decent buck chasing a doe hard all over the place this morning and heard two big boys fighting. Never laid eyes on them but they definitely weren't little. On the drive home there was a nice buck bedded with a doe in a tilled field and they were a quarter mile from cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Going to drive around tonight and see what's out. Tired of sitting in a stand without seeing a single deer. My son saw one doe. Still a ton of fresh tracks and sign. Trailcam pics showing movement at 1-3am. After first gun season pressure, daytime movement drops way off for us.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Had a ton of nice ones on trail cam. Actually have 2 170+ and bunch of 140's 
My place is great second rut. I will stay out until then.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I did manage to pick up 75 acres today that looks real promising. Talked to a guy on neighboring property. Said there are some real studs running around. Seen a set if huge tracks on a quick walk. Hung a stand on the edge of some cpr. So at least i got some new views to look at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I sat all day. At around 8 A.M. I had a fawn come close by, but it stayed in the cover.
At about 2, a doe ran by with a young buck right on her tail. Whenever she slowed down, he tried to mount her. 
They both stayed in the thick cover, and I didn't get a very good look at the buck.

At 4 P.M. the fawn from this morning came back, and spent about 20 minutes within 10 yards of my stand. She heard something to the South, moved downwind, and when she smelled it, took off running towards it.

She came back right at the end of legal light, on the heels of her Mother. They both stayed under my stand feeding for about 30 minutes. 
Since I didn't want them to see me getting down, I was late getting home for dinner.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Drove around tonight and the first deer we saw was when we got back to town... and this one lit up and had a plug running out its backside.

We drove around right at last light. It's a big double section and a dead end road in the middle in a creek bottom. 8-10 miles of great deer habitat. And not a single deer outside the timber anywhere to be seen.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Managed to fill my bobcat tag this morning. Only highlight of the year besides getting a pretty good tan in the tropical November we had.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

booner21 said:


> Managed to fill my bobcat tag this morning. Only highlight of the year besides getting a pretty good tan in the tropical November we had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Booner! That's awesome!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

booner21 said:


> Managed to fill my bobcat tag this morning. Only highlight of the year besides getting a pretty good tan in the tropical November we had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome booner. They're all over my farm. Wish those PETA turds hadn't bought most of the tags


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks, 2nd one I have seen from the stand in my life. These things are way more curious than yotes. He watched me draw then sat down and looked at me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

booner21 said:


> Managed to fill my bobcat tag this morning. Only highlight of the year besides getting a pretty good tan in the tropical November we had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Job! Ive had Bobcats on trail cam for 3 years now and finally saw one on stand this year. They are pretty cool lookin animals. Hopefully tags will be available next year!


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice Bobcat!! Congrats!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

With 1 buck tag left I have only hunted 1 time since last Sunday. I do more coyote calling now for a change of pace and I have a kitty tag as well. As much as I said I was gonna stick with my bow I think my best bet is to let things rest and wait until I can sneek out and hunt one of our bean and or standing corn patches with the TC. Having worked my tail off devoloping our 83 acres I feel a 4.5 yr old or better would be rewarding even with a cheater stick. When he is the last to show up with swirling winds, bare trees, and a bunch of other eyeballs on the plots it is always a challange. After all, I only missed 1 hunt from a few days before halloween through 1st gun season, and things look good for next year with several up and comers.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Last two afternoons have been completely dead. I hunted two different properties and didn't see a deer either day. I had only hunted those stands a couple of times all season and hadn't been in either for over two weeks. The stands and the properties haven't received any real pressure, but I think the neighbors of both properties put enough pressure on the deer last weekend for all of us. 

I have another stand that I've only hunted once about 3 weeks ago that is good with a south wind, but if it's a 15-20 mph south wind this afternoon like they're saying then I'm not sure I have the ambition to hunt it.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

fwiw I have been seeing deer around 8 am while driving around the last few days.


----------



## Kevin_Spacht (Feb 11, 2015)

Comgrate

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

6 does this morning for me and a friends dad killed a big ol 9pnt at 730a. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I sat this morning. At 8 a button buck dragged his Momma under my stand and they hung out for about 20 minutes.
They each took turns staring up at me for several uncomfortable minutes, before deciding that I wasn't anything to be concerned with.

With the rain in the evening forecast, I won't be going back out today. Actually this morning's hunt was probably my last for the season.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Went out tonight ton a good spot. Skunked. Im done until muzzle loader. Good luck guys


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I couldnt take it and I went out tonight. Had a basket running a little doe with a dangling broken front leg. She was there and gone before I was sure it was broken and I hesitated too long to get an arrow in her. We will try for her in gun season.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Does and fawns were moving early around me this afternoon, got my hopes up that the bucks would be on their feet too but the only ones I saw were the two button bucks that had pretty funny sparring/head rubbing session about ten feet from the base of my tree. 

I won't be back out until Thursday afternoon.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

5 bucks and 7 does. No shooters but pulled a card on the way out and one of my hit listers was there Wednesday in the rain. Buddy killed a 163" this morning and another buddy had an upper 60's deer this evening just needed a step. Deer are on there feet everywhere here. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## illwoods (Jun 21, 2005)

Friend of a friend


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

when do you guys think the 2nd rut will show the most action??


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

stockcarkid3 said:


> when do you guys think the 2nd rut will show the most action??


I went off the 10th - 12th from what i saw here again with trickle after that. 28 days later.....
So that puts it like the 7th before muzzle loader weekend and after. I usually see a big one that weekend.


----------



## sway415 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dextee said:


> I went off the 10th - 12th from what i saw here again with trickle after that. 28 days later.....
> So that puts it like the 7th before muzzle loader weekend and after. I usually see a big one that weekend.


I hope you are right... I just got permission to hunt a small piece of private property last weekend. Of course, there were zero E/S permits left for the 2nd firearm season in the county, but I did score a Muzzleloader tag. It's been over 10yrs since I hunted in IL and I'm pretty pumped to for it...


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Shotgun harvest was down. Total of 54,452 this year compared to 57,870 for the first weekend last year.

Archery harvest is down. 46,920 this year compared to 47,970 last year.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

JC-XT said:


> Shotgun harvest was down. Total of 54,452 this year compared to 57,870 for the first weekend last year.
> 
> Archery harvest is down. 46,920 this year compared to 47,970 last year.


I'm surprised the harvest wasn't down more. Conditions were awful with that wind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

going out tomorrow morning and afternoon. I'm afraid my days May be limited to just weekends. start at UPS next week. 
last few times out have been slow. just some does right before dark.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

dmason3 said:


> I'm surprised the harvest wasn't down more. Conditions were awful with that wind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I expected it to be down a lot more. Maybe the wind didn't let me hear the shots lol.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

slow tonight. I saw 0 from the stand and drove into the foodplots to check a cam and heard one or two run into the woods. No shooters, mostly night pics, but there was a nice 2.5 8pt on the plot at 4:30 this evening. I hope he quits that like right now or he is gonna get perforated this weekend.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

2008 - 71,894
2009 - 66,126
2010 - 68,037
2011 - 66,501
2012 - 72,111
2013 - 55,708
2014 - 51,830
2015 - 57,698
2016 - 54,452

First shotgun weekend numbers since 2008.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

JC-XT said:


> 2008 - 71,894
> 2009 - 66,126
> 2010 - 68,037
> 2011 - 66,501
> ...


I feel like this years numbers would be a lot higher than last years if it weren't for the weather. I heard maybe a fourth of the shots I usually do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

It's god awful slow this morning. I've heard two shots and caught a 2 second glimpse of a deer around 7am. McLean county.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

My two buddies are back in the woods hunting. They have seen pretty good movement so far. A bunch of 2.5 year old bucks , one 13 point that got a pass due to broken tunes and a few does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Fork early and then a decent 9 pt. running a doe and 2 fawns. Never could get a real good look but Id say he needs another year.


----------



## Dmanil (Nov 15, 2016)

hunt1up said:


> It's god awful slow this morning. I've heard two shots and caught a 2 second glimpse of a deer around 7am. McLean county.


Was out yesterday, and nothing moving. Was on the line of Woodford and McLean County. Hoping to get a day of good movement tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spooked 5 does walking into my stand, watched 4 young ones walk by about 15 min ago. Hoping my shooters are following soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Gotta be honest. I can't wait for this gun to be over I'm dying to start calling and try filling my bobcat tag. Saw one in JoDavies last morning of Sunday slug season so it was off limits. Only the second one I've ever seen. Next week going to my friends place in Fulton he has seen 5 in the only 10 days of hunting this year and called in 2 in 3mornings this spring turkey hunting (said his calling is so bad it sounds like a dying turkey&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397. Hope to have a pic like above.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Saw a ton of does out in the bean field around last light. none close to my stand. counted 9 shots going off in about 5 minutes right before dark.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Saw some does and fawns, no bucks today. I did hear a flurry of shots from multiple directions around 4:20-4:30. Weird thing is that I didn't hear any shots the last half hour of shooting light.

According to my trailcams the bucks basically abandoned the scrapes on 11/15, but I saw several today that had been hit within the last 12-24 hours.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw 14 or 15 this morning. About half of them were baskets and buttons. The rest were does. They moved all morning.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Saw 1 doe this morning and only heard 8 shots. 
Saw a basket 8 and about 18 does this evening. only heard 2 shots during the evening hunt. 
White county. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw 8 or 9 slick heads last night. Seen the crab claw 10 and a basket right at 7 this morning.


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

Saw 4 Doe's, a spike and my #1 shooter in the cut corn this morning. Hopefully he comes back this way!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Everything I've seen the last 3 days seems to be heading to cut corn fields. I've got a couple acres of green and they are hardly hitting it right now.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

RBBH said:


> Everything I've seen the last 3 days seems to be heading to cut corn fields. I've got a couple acres of green and they are hardly hitting it right now.


Same here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

Who's going out in the snow this afternoon?:shade:


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll be out there shortly

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

My buddy shot a 150" 9 pt this morning. Said he was with a doe all morning before getting a shot.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Still can't run into a buck that I'm interested in.

Last two afternoons were really quiet. Saturday night I could hear a train go through on tracks that were over 10 miles away from me and tonight I could hear a barge on the river several miles north and south as it went through. I only heard one shot each night.


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

I live in south louisana, and leaving Wed for my 3rd trip to So Ill this year,
Me and my hunting buddy has scored 140lbs and a150 lbs doe so far, I put a bad shot on a really good 8' 140" in Oct. never seen him again, but would be surprised if that deer did not make a complete recovery.

Still trying to make up for that. The last trip we seen a good amount of 120" bucks, and had a few hammers on camera.

My buddy that lives there hunted tonight and said the deer poured into the cut corn. 

We are crossing our fingers that this is the trip.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

My last good effort is going to be muzzlouder this weekend. Of course if i pick up a good one on cam I'll give it a go. Sure am hoping the standing corn will produce but man those bucks are skittish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sway415 (Jan 31, 2012)

My in-laws were hunting Willimason Co. this past weekend. Thursday afternoon and Friday morning it was ON FIRE down there. They saw several bucks searching and 3 were taken. One was a brute 8pt that was pushing 140". After that, they said it was dead for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be hunting the standing beans and corn for sure next weekend with the cold snap coming. I have been seeing a lot of deer and several bucks, just never a shooter and never get pics of any. I hope one comes to the buffet I have for them.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

My last good effort is going to be muzzlouder this weekend. Of course if i pick up a good one on cam I'll give it a go. Sure am hoping the standing corn will produce but man those bucks are skittish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I sat standing beans last night. Had 11 bucks and a bunch of does pour in the last 30 minutes of shooting light. Best buck was a 140 inch 10. Sure hope he stays on my side of the fence. Would love to see him next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

This year has been an odd season. I hunted hard from November 4th through the 12th; it was hot. I saw little buck movement during daylight hours. Towards the end of that week things started getting better, more mature bucks started cruising and chasing does. It seemed to me that because of the warmth things happened at night and the rut was a little behind. I did however shoot a nice buck during October, which is my first buck I've shot in October. I hunted ahead of a cold front with corn up to my east and had hunted sparingly on my woodlot to keep my presence unknown as much as possible. He showed up right at the end of shooting light and I stuck him at 20yds. He went 65yds and piled up.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

seen two does last night. Seen 4 does this morning and a 120-130" buck chasing them. 

Not too bad for this time of year


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Right on schedule. Hopefully there some left this weekend.


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

Well my buddy is picking me up around 10am, 9.5 hour drive and I will be settling in for my last weekend in Illinois this year. the place I hunt has not received any pressure so my hopes are high.
You guys who live close to where you hunt are lucky, I wish I did.

good luck


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

5 slick heads on the beans last night. I will be hitting it hard this weekend again but probably with the TC. He is gonna hafta be a big one.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

SPRINGFIELD, IL – Hunters harvested a preliminary total of 79,429 deer during the seven-day Illinois Firearm Deer Season that closed on Sunday, Dec. 4. That figure compares to the final total of 86,847 deer harvested during the seven days of the firearm season in 2015.

The preliminary harvest for the second segment of the firearm season on Dec. 1-4 totaled 24,977, compared with 28,977 during the second season in 2015. The preliminary harvest total for the first segment of firearm season on Nov. 18-20 was 54,452 deer, compared with the 57,870 deer taken by hunters during the first season in 2015.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

JC-XT said:


> SPRINGFIELD, IL – Hunters harvested a preliminary total of 79,429 deer during the seven-day Illinois Firearm Deer Season that closed on Sunday, Dec. 4. That figure compares to the final total of 86,847 deer harvested during the seven days of the firearm season in 2015.
> 
> The preliminary harvest for the second segment of the firearm season on Dec. 1-4 totaled 24,977, compared with 28,977 during the second season in 2015. The preliminary harvest total for the first segment of firearm season on Nov. 18-20 was 54,452 deer, compared with the 57,870 deer taken by hunters during the first season in 2015.


No surprise! I didn't think there would be that much of a difference! wow. Maybe some hunters have laid off the trigger! Ive heard a lot of complaints this year.


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I'm about a week and a half late posting this due to a crazy travel schedule but I finally got it done on 11/27. After passing on decent deer since October of 2014 I finally got my shot at this guy. He is my biggest buck to date and was actually bigger with more mass when I got my hands on him than I originally thought. I decided to hunt that morning (against the fiancés wishes) and I told myself I would sit until 11am then go home and help her with Christmas decorations. It was cold and the wind was blowing (first time wearing my cabelas wooltimate with windshear pats and berber fleece pullover and it was very happy). I had my eyes peeled to my right which was down wind and at about 10:30 I decided I didn't feel like being in the dog house anymore and decided I was going to get down. I reached for my bow to the left and saw him standing about 15 yards away in the powerline. he walked straight towards the woods, turned away from me and walked the woodline and I drew, he turned and came into the woods behind some brush. I was at full draw for about 3-4 minutes and he finally gave me the shot, double lung. I watched him run down the ridge, cross the bean field and head towards a creek. I was pretty sure he piled up but wanted to wait to make sure. I waited about an hour and a half for my buddy who I introduced to bow hunting this year to get there and we started the tracking. I was disappointed with the montecs bloodtrail even with a pass through. I was teaching him how to follow a blood trail and after a while I finally got too excited and looked to where I thought he piled up and there he was. As it always is when harvesting an animal it was very bittersweet. two years of hard work, passing deer, many hours in the stand, I finally made it happen on my biggest deer yet. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on a good taxidermist in the Central Illinois area? The guy I normally take it to in Indiana raised his prices this year and it's not worth the 2 hour drive anymore.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Spartyhnter, need I tell you that you set a time to get down and you NEVER get down before that lol! I always give it a minute or two longer. I killed a good buck once after I had just let my bow down. I assure you you will never see anyone pull their bow into to tree, untie it and nock an arrow any faster:teeth:

That is a good buck for sure! Congrats!


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Great buck, glad it worked out for you and I hope you weren't in the dog house for it too bad but it looks like it would have been worth it.

Where are you at in central IL? There is a guy just north of Olney, IL that does a nice job.


----------



## ILHUNTER (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice buck, What part of central Illinois you live in, I know of a few different good taxidermist around the Pana area.


----------



## ILHUNTER (Mar 28, 2007)

That's a good buck. What part of central Illinois you in? I know of and have used a few different ones around the Pana area.


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

DMcDowell said:


> Great buck, glad it worked out for you and I hope you weren't in the dog house for it too bad but it looks like it would have been worth it.
> 
> Where are you at in central IL? There is a guy just north of Olney, IL that does a nice job.


I live in Decatur, work in Taylorville.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spartyhntr said:


> I live in Decatur, work in Taylorville.


If you would be interested in driving down to Olney for a taxidermist, let me know and I can get you his contact information.


----------



## Race28 (Nov 30, 2016)

Seen 3 deer Tuesday night 3 deer last night nothing in mornings


----------



## ILHUNTER (Mar 28, 2007)

I can get you contact to the 3 I know in the Pana area if your interested. Evrley Taxidermy has a small website and Jake Phillips taxidermy has a site also. I don't think the other one has any site to go to though.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

So what do you guys think is the cause of the reduced harvest?

Fewer deer?
Intentional choice by hunters?
Lack of hunting land access?
Weather?
All of those and other reasons as well?


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Windy 1st season, Snowed all day on Sunday of 2nd season. I heard less shots out this year, then I can ever remember. The night I shot my doe, it was the only shot I heard. I can remember it sounding like a revolutionary war during gun season, hasn't been that way in a while. Less people have access to more land and the quest for the giant all seem to be contributing factors, but if I had to guess the main reason would be the weather.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well pulled the cards. Nothing worth hunting coming to corn or beans. Bummed. Going to a place i know a good one I believe is alive but I don't run cameras there. So its all for the surprise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

JC-XT said:


> So what do you guys think is the cause of the reduced harvest?
> 
> Fewer deer?
> Intentional choice by hunters?
> ...


Fewer deer because of the insane amount of tags the state issued. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

I hunted some public land one day of both first and second season. Heard very few shots and saw one small buck that I passed. Actually saw more hunters in the area than deer. Just didn't feel like going back and will probably not apply for shotgun tags on public land anymore. 
It's generally tough when you don't have access to private land.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

JC-XT said:


> So what do you guys think is the cause of the reduced harvest?
> 
> Fewer deer?
> Intentional choice by hunters?
> ...


I have to say fewer deer (in most areas). Harvest was up significantly last year... higher than the population/DVA rate increased. With bowhunters participating in the firearm season... what else would make hunters pass more this year than last year?

I don't buy the weather factor, as every year has some kind of weather event. Unless it's something extreme (like the year they got 20" of snow in southern IL during 2nd season), I don't think a little wind or rain has a huge impact.

We used to hear 50 shots on opening morning. This year there was 5. Same people hunting the same land all around us. And a lot of them don't pass on deer for any reason.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Fewer deer because of the insane amount of tags the state issued.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be true . When I filled my buck tag on the opening day of gun season everyone said to get another one. I called and sure enough they still had tags available but I decided against it since I was happy with my one and am happy to let the rest grow for next year. Just couldn't believe they still had tags left....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

They need to limit doe tags also in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Heck ya they do. This has been the same convo over n over since 08. Hunters are not responsible enough to do the right thing to improve numbers by not filling a tag. 
If they sell them they will be killed. Theres no need for either late winter season. Especially the January season. 
Several people i know still kill as many as they can because they can to stuff their freezers. Its crazy. The majority will always drink the cool aid the state pours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

The endless tags needs to stop. I know a guy that killed 5 does with a bow because he could.


----------



## bogackij (Oct 12, 2016)

Jeff Nailed it on the head. I have not seen a doe in the stand in 2 years now in LaSalle County. Where i would see multiple in a sit. This late season and unlimited tags is draining the heard down to nothing. Fields where i would see 10 deer feeding i see nothing now.


Jeff K in IL said:


> Fewer deer because of the insane amount of tags the state issued.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I personally just quit shooting deer with a gun pretty much. I think around here the guys who actually are primarily bowhunters have done the same. I think that reflects in the numbers around home. I also think some people have backed off the trigger a bit too. The bang bangers will always shoot anything but the rough weather pushes some of those guys back to the bar as well.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get a freakin squirrel to stop barking?!? 
Im gonna blow the sucker into pieces if he doesn't stop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Deer everywhere 2 seconds after shooting light was gone.:mg:I had to walk through em on the way out. Bunch of deer on the farm, just no shooters. Im starting to wonder just what Im doing going and watching them all come out and then clearing em of the plots getting out. Its about coyote:30 for me.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Zero for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> Deer everywhere 2 seconds after shooting light was gone.:mg:I had to walk through em on the way out. Bunch of deer on the farm, just no shooters. Im starting to wonder just what Im doing going and watching them all come out and then clearing em of the plots getting out. Its about coyote:30 for me.


Wacker
You should have someone come in to pick you up. I try to have someone do that or else I risk educating all the deer


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

outback32 said:


> The endless tags needs to stop. I know a guy that killed 5 does with a bow because he could.


I agree 100%. Been saying it for years


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

Endless doe tags with a bow makes zero sence. I'm just glad the late season is gone in the two counties in hunt. I will be out tomorrow with my bow looking for big boy


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

bogackij said:


> Jeff Nailed it on the head. I have not seen a doe in the stand in 2 years now in LaSalle County. Where i would see multiple in a sit. This late season and unlimited tags is draining the heard down to nothing. Fields where i would see 10 deer feeding i see nothing now.


I don't shotgun hunt anymore, last year I shot two bucks. This year one buck. I'll shoot one more deer if I can, but no more than that. They issue a ton of extra deer tags for gun season and they have unlimited doe tags for bow. And then up here they do CWD culling after the season ends; they put out their corn and whack whatever comes in. Between this, and tag amounts they've done enough to ruin the herd. The one morning I bowhunted during 2nd shotgun season I heard 1 shot and I sat till 10:30am.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

bogackij said:


> Jeff Nailed it on the head. I have not seen a doe in the stand in 2 years now in LaSalle County. Where i would see multiple in a sit. This late season and unlimited tags is draining the heard down to nothing. Fields where i would see 10 deer feeding i see nothing now.


7 days of January gun season in lasalle, where you can shoot does and bucks, and CWD tags are $5.50, crazy. One of my better properties in southern lasalle has been dead since 2013, and we haven't killed a doe on that ground in probably 3 years. I recall 6-7 years ago, I could sit in early October and see 20 does in an evening, now I'm lucky to see 2-3. Livingston county is well on its way to the same situation.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

So how do we stop it? We're a very tiny number and opinion. 
KC has work hard at making things better I believe but still until hunters really get fed up, and make a point by not buying tags, the state will never stop that cash cow.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Dextee said:


> So how do we stop it? We're a very tiny number and opinion.
> KC has work hard at making things better I believe but still until hunters really get fed up, and make a point by not buying tags, the state will never stop that cash cow.


Stop buying extra tags. Buy one set and once filled, don't buy more. The reason the state keeps putting more out is because people buy them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I know us select few can. But I only know 1 guy out of many that keeps drinking the cool aid. Killing and buying. 
We need to go back to the 2 original gun seasons and bows. Other words the 90s lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> Wacker
> You should have someone come in to pick you up. I try to have someone do that or else I risk educating all the deer


I always do if someone is available but it was cold enough I didnt wanna wait. The wife is only 4 min away at home but with 2 little kids its hard to convince her to pick me up lol.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like some of you guys are in bad areas. I normally always see deer just never any big ones. Wouldnt hurt my feelings if there were ptwice as many though.


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Going out this afternoon, been seeing about 6-7 does but haven't caught my 8 pointer in range yet, just curious, what time does everyone go out for evening hunts this time of year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

mcginty33 said:


> Going out this afternoon, been seeing about 6-7 does but haven't caught my 8 pointer in range yet, just curious, what time does everyone go out for evening hunts this time of year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The colder it gets the closer they start bedding nearer to feed so I try to be sitting by 1


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Last Saturday I got to my spot at 2:15 and had a buck in my plot which obviously spooked and I wasn't in ten minutes before a 4 year old buck was there. So I'd say for sure 1 pm to be safe


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> Deer everywhere 2 seconds after shooting light was gone.:mg:I had to walk through em on the way out. Bunch of deer on the farm, just no shooters. Im starting to wonder just what Im doing going and watching them all come out and then clearing em of the plots getting out. Its about coyote:30 for me.


Tomorrow walk in backwards and tell them "Don't mind me I'm just leaving have a nice morning" should work great!!


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

*Illinois by the numbers*

*Illinois Harvest
Year Total Firearm Archery

2001 152756
2002 159550 104478 51660
2003 168762 105873 57802
2004 190456 116575 63639
2005 201209 123792 66093
2006 196241 114722 64770
2007 199611 117755 64156 
2008 188901 106018 64920
2009 189634 99755 64819
2010 182270 98944 63570
2011 181451 97820 61974 
2012 180811 99546 59805
2013 148614 74318 57364
2014 145720 76575 56143
2015 155229 86847 56767
2016 79429(firearm)

IMO the numbers are about the same as last based on observation and sitting on stand. I did not hear very much shooting around me on any of the 7 days. IMO we are still recovering from 2012.
*


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Another blank tonight from the stand. Should have kept track of how many times that's happened this year. Did see a few does in he field as I left. But late season is tough for us... since all the fields around us are worked under. All buck pics are at night. May be time to switch to yotes.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

C Svach said:


> Tomorrow walk in backwards and tell them "Don't mind me I'm just leaving have a nice morning" should work great!!


That's funny right there


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

just had a few does in the field tonight. I'm about done for the year. may go out 2 or 3 more times and call it a season.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya i want to go tonight but we have a south wind and no bucks on camera but a border line 3.5. At night. 
I think im done for 2016. I think coyotes are up on rotation.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.wsiltv.com/story/34019419/decline-in-illinois-deer-herd-is-by-design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Less accidents, less pay out....higher profits for big insurance. 
There isn't and wont be any change at state level. Its up to us to not buy tags or kill more than we truly need. Unfortunately I think we're the 1%-ers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Ohhhh how I wonder what is on my snow covered standing corn and bean patches........:tongue:
Gonna have to drive in a check cams tomorrow morning before work.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This one has been showing himself a little too much. I hope he stay ony side of the fence.


----------



## cjco (Oct 19, 2016)

A little off-topic so hope this is okay to post here, but anyone live around or familiar with the Scott AFB area? I currently live in CO but seriously looking to relocate there as it seems like an extremely nice area, closer to home(AR), solid job market for what I do and a good amount of public land within driving distance. I'm new to archery and a fairly inexperienced deer hunter, would like to find a hunting/scouting partner and someone to learn from if we end up moving that way.


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

cjco said:


> A little off-topic so hope this is okay to post here, but anyone live around or familiar with the Scott AFB area? I currently live in CO but seriously looking to relocate there as it seems like an extremely nice area, closer to home(AR), solid job market for what I do and a good amount of public land within driving distance. I'm new to archery and a fairly inexperienced deer hunter, would like to find a hunting/scouting partner and someone to learn from if we end up moving that way.


*I've lived in this area most of my life. I generally hunt behind the house for fun ,but travel to Pike county (2 hours) For serious hunting. Being this close to a large metropolitan area, you will encounter a good bit of competition for hunting spots. The area around Scott AFB is quite rural, but you are competing with locals and airmen hunters. There are a number of public hunting areas, but you are going to have burn some gas to find one you like. Go here to start:

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015...-public-hunting-area-illinois-result-awesome/

Good luck. 
Our motto is "We have the best politicians money can buy"
Mike
*


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Another slightly off topic post since we are still in deer season, but does anyone have a recommendation for a taxidermist for a red fox? I'm in Edwardsville (about 30 mins east of St Louis) but would be willing to drive around 2 hours or so for the right guy. My deer guy, Jim Robinson in Dorsey, only does deer so I need to find someone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

Marilyn at Troy frozen foods does nice work. They have several of her mounts right in the front of the store.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

The gal at Troy Frozen Foods does good work. I've taken most of my stuff to Gilbreth Taxidermy the last the last 10 years or so. He's out of Pierron just east of Highland. He does nice work and is reasonable on prices.


----------



## JellicoCreek (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone been out lately? Any daylight movement? Thinking about hunting Wednesday-Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Got a friend duck hunting in SW Illinois this morning had a 140 walk within 15 yards of the blind around 9am. Waiting on video from him

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I brought my daughter out for a hunt yesterday afternoon, but never seen a deer. I checked my camera and have a lot of pictures of button bucks and does, and a few dinks here and there. Probably 60% of my pictures were at night. Had one picture of a decent sized buck that had shed both sides already. Only been able to get out three times in December and got skunked every time.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Have been last 2 evenings. 11 bucks and 8 does. 5 bucks yesterday 6 today. Grouped up. All movement was last 30 minutes. Some movement on cameras from 830 to 10. But again no shooters. Biggest buck in last 2 sits was mid 40's. Lots of bucks left for 2017. All full racks. None dropped yet. Gonna have to be a toad for me to shoot a buck this late. I will chase them all the way to the end as I always do. Only evenings close too good and bed with safe entry and exit.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

5 more bucks tonight. 7 does. Action started at 315. 2 shooters over 140. 2 in the mid 120's to 130's. I love late season. I will chase them til the end. Hope for a little snow before we call it quits. Already making plans for 2017! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Scored last night. 16th buck I have seen in the last 3 sits. Did I mention I love late season.

























Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

air rn said:


> Scored last night. 16th buck I have seen in the last 3 sits. Did I mention I love late season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the food source? Are you in the hard woods or on field edged?


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

VAarrowslinger said:


> What's the food source? Are you in the hard woods or on field edged?


Field edges close to bedding within 100 yards. The stand last night I had to have a South/ South east wind. I have hunted 3 different farms in the last 3 sits. This buck had been shot during guns season thru the loins. He was very skinny. First deer were in the fields last night at 315. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Well gentlemen got a text from some friends who went back out for late season. They walked an area out where i had shot a tank of an 8pt back in November and found him. It was one of the most sickening days in my hunting career. I hit the buck back with a Rage hypo extreme as he was quatered away, just didnt put the pin far enuff forward.. Let him lay overnight tracked him 400yrds next day and lost all sign. Spent another day grid searching aswell. Just glad i got a little closure as he was my best bow kill to date.








Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

air rn said:


> Field edges close to bedding within 100 yards. The stand last night I had to have a South/ South east wind. I have hunted 3 different farms in the last 3 sits. This buck had been shot during guns season thru the loins. He was very skinny. First deer were in the fields last night at 315.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Awesome deer for late season!


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Great late season buck!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

air rn said:


> Scored last night. 16th buck I have seen in the last 3 sits. Did I mention I love late season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice buck,, congrats

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedduc (Nov 2, 2010)

Thinking about hunting the edge of an alfalfa field this afternoon. Afraid to go in the woods and spook them since they are probably bedding close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

air rn said:


> Scored last night. 16th buck I have seen in the last 3 sits. Did I mention I love late season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Late season hunting is the best!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Nice buck air rn! Congrats!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't been out for a couple weeks as I have had no shooters on cam and almost all night pics. I decided to go tonight and met these 3 lady's. They hit the beans at 4:20 then moved to the wheat, then to the standing corn.

Ahhhhhh gotta love the sideways pic


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I saw a pretty good buck chasing 4 does/fawns around this afternoon a couple hundred yards away from my stand. He was definitely harassing one in particular, it looked like a scene from early November the way he was going after her.


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

I saw 2 good shooters and a cull buck and about 9 Doe's. Maybe tomorrow one of the shooters will decide to come a little closer.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

If I can stay out of the bathroom I plan on going tomorrow. I came down with a nasty bug this morning at 2 am so no hunting today. It looked like a good afternoon to be out.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

JC-XT said:


> I saw a pretty good buck chasing 4 does/fawns around this afternoon a couple hundred yards away from my stand. He was definitely harassing one in particular, it looked like a scene from early November the way he was going after her.


Saw a nice buck harrassing a couple does Saturday afternoon. Friend of mine said he watched two chasing does like it was mid November the same day.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I have seen bucks chasing the last 4 days , a few young does r in heat it's been exciting . Passed a 130 inch ten he was locked up with another buck in my turnip patch . Pretty exciting to watch them at 15 yards ! There's still a chance to kill a nice one !


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Was out last evening and same thing. Yearling doe getting close and 2 bucks with the group of 5 trying to single out the one coming in. Neither bucks were shooters both in the 20's. Friday I had a big 160 class with a group of 5 does and yearlings. He was trying to single out the young one but they would not stay still. Watched him push them out of 3 different sections of land. Never came close enough or I would have used my last buck tag on him. Pretty intense for this time of year.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

There has been a lot of movement last 4 days, it's about time.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Deer everywhere around me tonight. 8does, a small 8 and a decent 8. All in the last hour of daylight.


----------



## HODOR_able (Jun 28, 2014)

My buddy found two sheds in his hay field yesterday. Seems early


----------



## HODOR_able (Jun 28, 2014)

We are at the very northern part of the state though.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

HODOR_able said:


> My buddy found two sheds in his hay field yesterday. Seems early


Been hearing a few folks saying the same thing. Some bucks shed early some shed late but I wonder if stress from the rut may have had an impact.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I went out Saturday with my gun for a last ditch effort spot and stalk. Since I'm in a CWD county I can shoot a buck with my leftover gun tags. I stalked one of my properties that has been really crappy in recent years, despite us barely killing any deer on it. I haven't killed a deer there since 2013. I stalked most of the property without seeing a single deer. When I got to the back of the property, probably 2/3 of mile from the road, I spotted a deer feeding. This was midday, around 1PM. I then saw a few more and belly crawled into position. I put up the binos and saw what looked like a mature deer with strong G3s. I had a nice log for a rest and a small window to shoot. I shot him and he ran into the timber in my direction and promptly laid down. I proceeded to shoot him again. As soon as finished him off, all hell broke loose. Deer came out from what seemed like every direction. There had to be 15-20 deer in this small peninsula of timber. I could have reloaded and killed a doe, but didn't. A stud of an 8 pointer ran out into the open fields where he proceeded to start nosing a doe. He's a deer I have pics of and he could end up really giant next season.

Here is the buck I shot. He's not the biggest I've killed, but for a late season, spot and stalk, midday buck, I'm pretty pumped. I was figuring I'd probably just see a few does or something.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Geez, those pics came in huge on my phone!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Deer got to the food plots before I did tonight so I had to sneak into a shallower stand. I ended up with 3 does and 3 fawns down wind of me for about an hour trying to figure out where I was lol. They finally left and so did I. Lots of deer around just no shooters....at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> Deer got to the food plots before I did tonight so I had to sneak into a shallower stand. I ended up with 3 does and 3 fawns down wind of me for about an hour trying to figure out where I was lol. They finally left and so did I. Lots of deer around just no shooters....at least to my knowledge.


What time did you get out wacker? I was thinking by 1 should be fine what say you?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> What time did you get out wacker? I was thinking by 1 should be fine what say you?


Just saw your post, according to my cams the deer are on the plots around 415 or so the last few days. The day I hunted in my previous post was the day before the cold snap and as the rain was ending so I think they were just after the rain and ahead of the cold front and that happen to be earlier in the afternoon. I also have a few mid day pics. We have been hitting the coyotes and I haven't hunted much but my brother shot under a slick head Sat. evening after his stand popped and the deer scattered. He got 1 stopped and I guess he shot her for 25 and she was more like 30. I would say if you are in by one you will be plenty early. I think I am gonna try a bean patch tonight that hasn't been hunted since Oct. We checked it out last night and it has been destroyed by deer. We stepped up the hill into a 10 patch of timber ad deer went everywhere including a few bucks but I din't think any shooter. I am gonna try to stick a freezer filler there tonight.
Yotes worked good though! Called two pairs in this weekend. The top pic was Saturday morning and the bottom pic was Sunday evening.
Can't get the bottom double pic to go away and pics always gotta be sideways but none the less dead yotes always make a good pic even if I am in it and they are sideways lol.
Thermal monocular and night vision are gonna be on the way probably this week too. I can't wait!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I hate coyotes. Good job wacker. 
I'd say you're going to be swamped with a ton of deer in that bean plot. I've been getting out by 1 and have had deer from about 1:30 through dark. Seen over 50 every sit. Just no shooters


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hate stands that pop in the cold weather. Had it happen Saturday when I went to stand as the deer were coming in. Mind you didn't do it before that. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

First time I really had deer get within shooting distance while hunting from a blind. They filed past at 15 to 25 yards and they are all still filing about lol. No shooters on cam. Time to hit the coyotes some more.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I saw the biggest buck I have ever seen in person tonight. I got a plan on how to get a crack at him if he goes down the same path. I hope I can get him tomorrow. If not maybe next year.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Way to get after the song dogs wacker! Like to see that. It's on my list this winter. Last time I was in a stand with a bow around the holidays I had one out in a bean field and tried to call him into bow range with a mouth call but it didn't work. Was wishing I had a rifle with me instead.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

... funny how a squirrel can sound like a dang elephant in the icy/noisy conditions... but a doe and 2 fawns can sneak in w/o a peep and bust me.

Grrrrr

Was hoping to get a freezer doe this weekend... but got foiled.

TAG SOUP for 2017 boohoo

I did pass on a few nice bucks this year... so it's not a total washout.

... and very very pleased w/ the new ghillie suit. I had more extreme close encounters w/ deer this year than I've had in 25 years of hunting combined before this year.

Until next year's thread!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Your guys bet get with it....1 min to go....


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Well it's over ! That went fast . Had a good season , can't wait till next year !


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Shot what I thought was a doe (ended up being a BB) at my cousin's place at last light Sat. Shot looked a little low and the deer ran to the middle of the field about 140 yards out and stood there for about 10 minutes and then walked out of the field without looking too hurt. I quietly got down and got my arrow which confirmed the low hit (fat and white hair on arrow). Decided to wait until morning to look. Picked up a really good blood trail right at the field edge and the deer only went a hundred yards. Unfortunately this is all that was left. Confirmed that the shot was a low but I have no idea looking at the blood trail how the deer just stood there and walked off seemingly unhurt. 

Did not know we had a coyote problem but will definitely try to take a few out this winter.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Well that sucks. I had it happen once and I will never leave a deer over night again. I always try to find the arrow and blood as a first step.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah lesson learned for sure. We have never had an issue with coyotes at this place before.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Yeah lesson learned for sure. We have never had an issue with coyotes at this place before.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


They're getting out of hand on our place. Seems like you take one out and two replace it.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

guy on farm I hunt has shot 4 or 5 so far this year. No calling or baiting just sitting on field edges at dusk and dawn with an AR.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I shot more coyotes than deer this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

My coyote sightings was high also. No bobcats for me this year. Normally see 2 or 3 a season. 

I swear up and down I saw a big tan cat with a J hook tail out driving with my daughter a few weeks ago. Not to far from my house to. I know 100% it was a cougar I saw 3 years ago. I was riding my dirt bike in Crab Orcherd in the spoils. Was up on this ridge and there it stood. Quickly jumped off the ridge down into the valley were he stopped. I got a good look at him before he ran off. I wasn't the first to see one in that area either.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

All of my thermal and night vision stuff will be here Friday
My first thermal monocular showed up last Saturday but it was defective so I have an upgraded replacement coming since the first one is discontinued. I was able to do 2 stands with it last weekend before it took a dump on me but man you talk about seeing everything! Wow! I think we will probably be able to take some yotes out now. If nothing else it will be interesting taking the thermal out on preseason post dayligh drives since velvet antlers will have a good heat signal.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Wacker what gear did you buy? I've been looking but it's still pricey for me since I only go a few times each season.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

C Svach said:


> Wacker what gear did you buy? I've been looking but it's still pricey for me since I only go a few times each season.


After tons of research, I determined that you must have a good thermal hand held to scan with. I originally had the Pulsar Quantum hd19a but when I sent it in under warranty they replaced it with the new xd19a since the hd19a had been discontinued. The hd was 1x with a 2x zoom and a 30 hz. refresh rate which means it captures a frame 30 times per second. The new unit is 1x to 4x zoom and has a 50 hz. refresh rate so I came out way ahead on the deal. For gun mounted night vision I bought a Sightmark Photon 4.6x which is digital night vision. It comes with a real weak infrared torch but I upgraded to an Evolva t20 torch. I think I will be good to at least 175 yards with this scope and it mounts right in std. 30mm extra high rings on my AR 15. Some guys claim they can shoot 300 with it but I don't even shoot that far in the day. With the thermal monocular you can pick up anything that is putting off heat for at least 500 yards. It is crazy. You can spot an owl perched a few hundred yards away like nothing sitting in a tree on the edge of a field in total darkness. For anyone interested I am 100% confident that these items I listed are the best way to go on a budget, but it is still about $2800 worth of goodies. If it pans put well I plan to upgrade to a thermal scope as well but that will be another 3 grand so its gonna hafta wait. Another nice feature is that it accepts a dvr to record the hunt. I will give you an update after this weekend.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> After tons of research, I determined that you must have a good thermal hand held to scan with. I originally had the Pulsar Quantum hd19a but when I sent it in under warranty they replaced it with the new xd19a since the hd19a had been discontinued. The hd was 1x with a 2x zoom and a 30 hz. refresh rate which means it captures a frame 30 times per second. The new unit is 1x to 4x zoom and has a 50 hz. refresh rate so I came out way ahead on the deal. For gun mounted night vision I bought a Sightmark Photon 4.6x which is digital night vision. It comes with a real weak infrared torch but I upgraded to an Evolva t20 torch. I think I will be good to at least 175 yards with this scope and it mounts right in std. 30mm extra high rings on my AR 15. Some guys claim they can shoot 300 with it but I don't even shoot that far in the day. With the thermal monocular you can pick up anything that is putting off heat for at least 500 yards. It is crazy. You can spot an owl perched a few hundred yards away like nothing sitting in a tree on the edge of a field in total darkness. For anyone interested I am 100% confident that these items I listed are the best way to go on a budget, but it is still about $2800 worth of goodies. If it pans put well I plan to upgrade to a thermal scope as well but that will be another 3 grand so its gonna hafta wait. Another nice feature is that it accepts a dvr to record the hunt. I will give you an update after this weekend.


What brand and model is the thermal monocular?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

The monocular I have now is the Pulsar quantum xd19a.







Here's a water heater and the furnace for our hot water house heat pic....kinda neat. This unit has color options. Well as sideways pic anyways.
It will detect a deer sized heat signal for about 550 yards which is as far as you can see around these parts.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

thats cool


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My buddy's girlfried has been doing the scanning with the thermal monocular which makes life easier for me. I bet it makes life easier for him too lol.
We killed the 31 pound male kitty last Friday after all the rain. I guess yotes are like deer, they all move after a big rain.
This night hunting is ultra cool!


----------



## Deke23 (Oct 23, 2006)

Going to be a 2017 started this year Maxemus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

There is one started 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=5098489&share_fid=16462&share_type=t

Official 2017 Illinois thread...

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Deke23 said:


> Going to be a 2017 started this year Maxemus?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Another fella started one some time ago.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

---------------------------


----------



## csnowbird (Nov 1, 2017)

Deer hunting help!! Please read! Been chasing a big 10 pt all season and need advice! Tonight I spotted him eating in a cut cornfield right next to a creek that runs through my property. I was able to slip in on the other side of the creek and set up on the point of a timber that looks out over a cut corn field about 80 yds from the creek. Long story short I was able to use my grunt call and get him at 25 yds headed dead for me. Not an ideal situation and I couldn?t let him get any closer without walking right in on me ( I was sitting in a ditch) using a crossbow I aimed dead center in his chest for a front on shot and pulled the trigger. Arrow snagged a little twig and hit the ground. This buck took 10 steps back and then trotted acros the field 20 yds in front of me. He really wasnt spooked bad at all and he never even knew I was there. I never got another shot off and he walked calmly back in the creek. This is the biggest buck on my farm and I haven?t been able to even get close to him all year. I?ve never seen him in this field before. (Or ever in person for that matter) What do I do now? I don?t think he will be back in that field again and we are fast approaching rut. I know he is staying in a small area but I have no idea of knowing where he will pop up again. Any help or idea from you more expierenced hunters would be greatly appreciated! Think I should go back to the same spot tomorrow night? Will I be able to use a grunt call on him again or has he gotten to smart for that given this situation I just described?


----------

